# Battlefield 3



## dream (Feb 3, 2011)

Tomorrow shall be a glorious day.  A trailer for BF3 shall be shown.  BFBC2 was a decent time killer but the king of large scale combat will finally be revealed.  

GameInformer will have an article on it for the March Issue.

Here is the cover page.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2011)

looking forward, COD trolled me for the last time

*goes and play cod*


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2011)

I should reinstall BF2.  Those 64 player battles are amazing.


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2011)

Jizz in my Pants!


----------



## DanE (Feb 3, 2011)

That must be a tropical place because of the palm tree on the back or Las Vegas


----------



## Omoi0714 (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh man I cant wait


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2011)

Video is out.  Too short.  

Jets and 64 player matches are confirmed by GameInformer.  Most of my worries are gone now.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2011)

Why is he so skinny.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 4, 2011)

Russians confirmed.


----------



## Jing (Feb 4, 2011)

64-players for PC, co-op, jets. Hell yeah. :33


----------



## Mexicano27 (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll probably have to look at some gameplay before I get really excited, but I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 4, 2011)

Prone is back, but will it be abused like it was in BF2?


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm so glad I haven't bought either BC games.


----------



## Theaww (Feb 4, 2011)

Will keep an eye on this, loved BF2


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Prone is back, but will it be abused like it was in BF2?



Everything will be abused.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 5, 2011)

Epic online sex is to be had.


----------



## Jing (Feb 6, 2011)

Lots of new details.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Feb 6, 2011)

> Console players may wish to take deep breaths at this point, due to system limitations you?ll be restricted to 24 players



Ah goddammit.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 6, 2011)

> In a move that seems to have upset some of the more anti-corporate gamers, buying the Limited Edition will net you four classic BF maps (including that most awesome of nade-fests Steak At Korkwood, Stroke at Kirkland, Strike at Karkand)



Yes! Strike at Karkand was my favorite BF2 map. I'm hoping they still allow the different map sizes, it allowed matches on the same map to be played out completely different depending on the size of it.


----------



## dilbot (Feb 6, 2011)

I now have a perpetual boner.


----------



## Jing (Feb 7, 2011)

A bit more technical info.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 7, 2011)

The 24 player restriction kind of sucks...a lot. Most of my friends have all but abandoned PC gaming in favor of consoles, so I'll probably still go with the console version.

I'm kind of surprised though, considering Resistance has 60 and MAG has like 200. Considering both of those games are ps3 exclusives, is it an Xbox thing?


----------



## Jing (Feb 7, 2011)

Some images.








And a few little extra details, most already known.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 7, 2011)

Omg yes finally >________<!!!!

I think I might buy the PC version though. Not sure. It'd be the first time that I would be buying a PC version of a FPS but I heard the games are bigger on PC.


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2011)

This game and Skyrim shall ruin my gpa.  

Amazing screenshots.


----------



## dream (Feb 11, 2011)

Interview with Dice about the game and their design philosophy.



EDIT:  Another interview.


----------



## dream (Feb 23, 2011)

Gameplay video is out at last.  



Looks impressive in action.  If this game isn't a letdown then all gamers will have a magnificent treat.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks so sexy 

I've always loved the sounds of recent battlefield games (the guns mostly) and im sure this one will be no different or even better


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 23, 2011)

Too early to tell imo.

Doesn't look bad, though.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 23, 2011)

This game makes me want to upgrade my PC.


----------



## Bakapanda (Feb 24, 2011)

They canceled Mirror's Edge 2 for this...

It better be fun


----------



## Jing (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh yeah they did cancel Mirror's Edge 2. Never played the first one though, I heard its alright though.


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2011)

Panda said:


> They canceled Mirror's Edge 2 for this...
> 
> It better be fun



I'll be one of the best games this year if not the best.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 24, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I'll be one of the best games this year if not the best.



Idk about that, especially with the heavy weight titles coming out later in the year, but I wouldn't be surprised if BF3's in the running. I seriously hope it will be.


----------



## Lupin (Feb 25, 2011)

Crysis 2 just doesn't feel the same.

COD series is just.. COD.

Brink looks sexy as fuck but it just can't match up to BF3 in popularity and hype.

Bulletstorm looks great but I don't think that many people are really into futuristic games.

Duke Nukem has plenty of hype. Older gamers waiting for it will probably get it. Newer gamers will probably be interested.

Homefront lacks the graphics that some gamers are interested in. But looks good though.

Those are the FPS that'll probably match with BF3 for the title.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2011)

Hoping this shits all over the options of MW2 and the gameplay of MW1. I want an epic game that vibes well.


----------



## dream (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice to see a gameplay video out so fast.  64-bit player servers are going to be amazing.


----------



## Lupin (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks good. Glad they didn't make the graphics too high. 70% of the video was mostly just running though.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 3, 2011)

It has some nice audio.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 3, 2011)

That game looks sexy and action packed.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 3, 2011)

Highly interested in this game. 

Can't wait for the play the inevitable demo/beta before buying it.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 3, 2011)

This video made me ay fucking one


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks pretty good so far, but I try not too get too hyped about games because of constant letdowns. I'll probably wait and see how the community and reviewers feel about the game before deciding if I'll get it or not.


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2011)

That unofficial video sure is impressive, but I want a multilayer video already!


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 5, 2011)

BF3's graphics make BC2's look bad, and BC2's actually one of the better ones that's out. That Beta can't come out any sooner.


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2011)

It was to be expected since BC2 was just a modified Frostbite engine.  BF3 runs on Frostbite 2.  

One feature I hope they put in multiplayer is the ability to change the lighting from day to night for the maps.


----------



## Muk (Mar 5, 2011)

I played some BF2 but didn't bother with any of the other. this looks good


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2011)

BF2 was the best one in my opinion so you aren't missing out much.


----------



## Lupin (Mar 5, 2011)

I have BC2. I actually prefer BF2. I can never get over those high-graphicky games (Or maybe it's just the screen shaking too fucking much from explosives).


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2011)

BF2 is indeed better than BC2 in my opinion.  I just wonder when more pc games will start to have more than 64 players in a game at once.  

Its 2011 and we still don't have an average of 128 players in multiplayer shooters.


----------



## Lupin (Mar 5, 2011)

Compared to the newer games, it doesn't look like much. But it was still pretty fun even though I don't play it any more. Spent hours on it in the past. Remember getting all pissed over those damn tanks. Anti-tank class needed god knows how many shots. I rather played my luck with a sniper class and run in to C4 the guy.

Ehh.. It'd be a bitch to play it on a small map.


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2011)

Thats why we should have large maps.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 16, 2011)

I want to see some major destruction!


----------



## Dim Mak (Apr 5, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> BF3's graphics make BC2's look bad, and BC2's actually one of the better ones that's out. That Beta can't come out any sooner.


BF3's graphics make every game's graphics look bad.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 5, 2011)

This game looks so tasty  .

I just don't know if I'm going to get it for my 360 or computer.

I am much more used to play FPS (Halo, BC2, COD, etc..) on console but I've tried playing FPS on computer and I really suck. But I really want to play on those beautiful graphics because I have a comp that can handle it and those 64 player games are a definite want. Another con of computer playing is that you see more hackers and server problems (I think?).


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2011)

> I am much more used to play FPS (Halo, BC2, COD, etc..) on console but I've tried playing FPS on computer and I really suck.



It takes some time getting used to it.



> Another con of computer playing is that you see more hackers and server problems (I think?).



I rarely come across hackers and when I do an admin usually takes care of him/her.

Server problems do happen from time to time but it shouldn't be a problem as you can always jump to another server.





> EA has not been shy at all about its intentions to take on rival publisher Activision's ever-popular Call of Duty franchise head-on with the upcoming Battlefield 3. Just how bad does EA want the first-person shooter crown? Bad enough that it's planning to drop $100 million on an aggressive ad campaign.



$100 million on advertising.  That is a lot of money.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 7, 2011)

COD was bound to go down sooner or later any way. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Hc3wmnS_uQ[/YOUTUBE]

summed up my thoughts.

BF has been hyped SO much. I just know it's gonna be awesome. Hopefully it'll surpass my expectations.


----------



## Plain Scarfs (Apr 7, 2011)

Hoping it can destroy the CoD franchise, but it's proven to be pretty damn resilient in the past. It will surpass CoD for sure, will it be better than BF2? Hopefully, but I guess only time will tell. I am certainly hyped though.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 7, 2011)

It's unfortunate that CoD fanboys will forever remain CoD fanboys...


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 7, 2011)

24 players for consoles isn't bad, I guess. I'm playing Bad Company 2 on the PS3 fairly regularly with Squad Deathmatch and I think it's limited to a total of 16 players there (4 teams, 4 players per), so I'll take 24 no problem. How does 64 players on a single map work? Seems a tad excessive.

Anyone still play BC2 for PS3 still?


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2011)

> How does 64 players on a single map work? Seems a tad excessive.



It works pretty damn good actually.  It never felt excessive or crowded since BF2's maps were larger than BC2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2011)

gonna be an interesting year for FPS.. BF already looks wonderful... i dunno, i might jump ship..


----------



## Bleach (Apr 7, 2011)

If the maps for 64 player games are as big as Heavy Metal or even bigger then I'm sure we won't have any problems there


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2011)

How big were the maps in Heavy Metal?  

Some of BF2's maps were far too big and felt empty at times.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 7, 2011)

Bleach said:


> It's unfortunate that CoD fanboys will forever remain CoD fanboys...



I was a _die-hard_ MW2 fanboy until I bought BC2 in October. I dropped MW2 with no hesitation. 



FitzChivalry said:


> Anyone still play BC2 for PS3 still?



I still do. I just ranked to 50 a few weeks ago; now currently working on ranking up my other account. You can add my PSN, barelyawake if you want to squad up sometimes. I'm mostly a CQ player though.



Eternal Fail said:


> How big were the maps in Heavy Metal?
> 
> Some of BF2's maps were far too big and felt empty at times.



I'm not a fan of Heavy Metal. That map felt barren even if the room was full. That's probably why I'm happy DICE is reducing the size of the maps in the console version.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 7, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> How big were the maps in Heavy Metal?
> 
> Some of BF2's maps were far too big and felt empty at times.



Epicly big. Took forever to get from one side to the other even in a car.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2zw8SmsovJc[/YOUTUBE]

Full-length 12 minute Battlefield 3 gameplay trailer. 

Looks amazing.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 16, 2011)

Those details sure are pretty. I swear I felt like i'm looking at a weak bloom effect added to it sometimes 

Also, that's one shitty sniper. Imho, the game looks pretty average when compared to the likes of Crysis 2 and Bad Company 2. What made the previous game strong was the community, the huge maps, the vehicles and the content added inside. Hopefully, BF3 _will_ do a better job with such things. I believe BF3 will indeed cause many COD players to convert. COD's getting old and repetive, it's BF's time to take over.


----------



## hallowman (Apr 16, 2011)

BFE is going to be a great advancement in single person shooting game....


----------



## Bleach (Apr 16, 2011)

This game is going to ruin my grades when it comes out...


----------



## Corruption (May 28, 2011)

Animations for this game are looking awesome.



And here's a new video, some footage of the re-envisioned BF2 maps that are going to be in the game. 

[YOUTUBE]PXaFw7aC9GE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (May 28, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Animations for this game are looking awesome.



That's actually gameplay right?

Soo damn beastly..


----------



## blakstealth (May 28, 2011)

Wow, that's in-game animation? hot


----------



## Corruption (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, they're using the same animation tech that's in EA sports games.


----------



## urca (May 28, 2011)

this game is amazing,i might even upgrade my pc just to play that game .
i do play cod mw2,but i played BF2 first so im leaning to BF3 .
cant wait.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 29, 2011)

Game looks amazing thus far, seriously considering getting it as long as I like what I see when the beta comes out.


----------



## crazy monkey (May 29, 2011)

after i saw the gameplay i remembered why i fell in love with the series. bf3 should be sick


----------



## Overwatch (May 29, 2011)

Gonna slap an ACOG on the 16 and go "Pew! Pew! Pew!".


----------



## Bleach (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Already put in my Pre order.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 7, 2011)

Some tank play

[YOUTUBE]9UwOrl036_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Bleach (Jun 7, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> Some tank play
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9UwOrl036_A[/YOUTUBE]



Those fuckkkinggg graphicsssssssssss GOD DAMN! I'm glad I have a decent comp!

That explosion at 7:19 though... My goodness.. Never seen anything like that in a game!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

Goodbye CoD. 

Amazing graphics so far. Can't wait for the beta.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 7, 2011)

BF3 murder raped every game shown in every possibloe catagory .


Graphics? Check

Audio? check

Realism? Check 

Destruction of levels? check

Shitting of bricks? Check


----------



## Corruption (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm getting this shit on PC and 360.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Why get two versions?  Seems like a waste of money.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 7, 2011)

Most of my friends aren't PC gamers, I'm getting it for 360 too so I can play with them.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 7, 2011)

Starts in 1 hour.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 7, 2011)

So this is coming out for Wii U?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 7, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> So this is coming out for Wii U?



No. But Battlefield bad company 3 might.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2011)

Lololol wii.


And has there been any real confirmation on the bullet damage? Because the one thing I truly hate about Bad Company 2 is the amount of bullets needed to kill someone. Am hoping BF3 isn't like that.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> So this is coming out for Wii U?





FireHawk64 said:


> No. But Battlefield bad company 3 might.



...

Yes BF3 will be on Wii U...and it will be the best console version in performance.


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 7, 2011)

BF3, the COD killer has returned. cant wait


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 7, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> ...
> 
> Yes BF3 will be on Wii U...and it will be the best console version in performance.



no ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), the game comes out this year, the Wii U will come out next year.


WHY THE FUCK WOULD A YEAR OLD GAME BE RE RELEASED ON THE WII U.

Also, Nothing will top the pc master race.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 7, 2011)

I saw that, I lol'd



check this out too.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 7, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> WHY THE FUCK WOULD A YEAR OLD GAME BE RE RELEASED ON THE WII U.



I don't know, ask  ?



> MikeyScazz Michael Scasny
> @gustavhalling Is BF3 really coming to wii u?
> 
> @gustavhalling Gustav Halling
> #WiiU isnt out for a long long long time so not at release anyway  @MikeyScazz





> Also, Nothing will top the pc master race.



I didn't talk about pc at all. Just said it will be the best *console* version.


Also lol at the insults.  You're easy to offend uh?


----------



## Bleach (Jun 7, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Lololol wii.
> 
> 
> And has there been any real confirmation on the bullet damage? Because the one thing I truly hate about Bad Company 2 is the amount of bullets needed to kill someone. Am hoping BF3 isn't like that.



I hated the 1 hit kill thing that CoD made popular lol. I liked the system they used in BFBC2.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2011)

Except from a few weapons, which generally required a chest-to-head shot, no weapon was a 1-hit kill. It just didn't take a full fucking clip like it does in BC.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 7, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> I don't know, ask  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






NEXT TIME DONT CUT OFF SHIT LIKE A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) TROLL.

I dont know more then you, just what our EA boss said =) #WiiU isnt out for a long time


It isn't confirmed, for now.


----------



## TItroops (Jun 7, 2011)

This game will be good for sure


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 7, 2011)

Lots Of MP Footage


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

The train station level looks fun.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 8, 2011)

Hmm. Was hoping for the huge maps like in BF2. Waiting for those footage to come out


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 8, 2011)

I have no doubt that there will be such levels. Just look at the gameplay that was shown during the conference of EA. Shit is just going to be awesome. Still 5 months though


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Except from a few weapons, which generally required a chest-to-head shot, no weapon was a 1-hit kill. It just didn't take a full fucking clip like it does in BC.



I never had a problem with this in BC2. As someone who never even uses magnum ammo, I've never had a problem where it takes a ridiculous amount of bullets to kill someone. I think the weapon with the lowest damage I ever used was the PP2000, and even then I didn't have any problems.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 8, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Hmm. Was hoping for the huge maps like in BF2. Waiting for those footage to come out



You can't have 64 player games on small maps


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 8, 2011)

The maps on those youtube clips looked pretty damn good to me. cant wait to see what some of the other ones look like


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 8, 2011)

live now

sry for double post


----------



## Alien (Jun 8, 2011)

This shit better be optimized well. My pc's temperature starts rising just from watching the youtube vids alone

will suck dick for new processor.


----------



## Lolitalush (Jun 8, 2011)

So are they still only doing 64vs64 for PC?  Well, I'm still really excited anyway.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 8, 2011)

Lolitalush said:


> So are they still only doing 64vs64 for PC?  Well, I'm still really excited anyway.



32v32, 64 in total.

Although, I'm not sure if every map is going to support that.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 8, 2011)

So is it 32v32 on Console and 64v64 only on PC again?


----------



## Corruption (Jun 9, 2011)

No, it's 32v32 on PC like BF2, there was never 64v64. I think for consoles it's 16v16 or 12v12 because of technical reasons, don't remember which.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn I guess DICE doesn't have good server capacity as MAG did


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2011)

Wrex said:


> This shit better be optimized well. My pc's temperature starts rising just from watching the youtube vids alone
> 
> will suck dick for new processor.



Hopefully they learned from the debacle with poor dual-core support in BC2 early on in the Beta. 



Darkness_Surrounding said:


> No, it's 32v32 on PC like BF2, there was never 64v64. I think for consoles it's 16v16 or 12v12, don't remember which.



Should be 12v12 for consoles.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 9, 2011)

12v12 for Console. They also said Maps will be smaller compared to their PC counterparts.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 9, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Damn I guess DICE doesn't have good server capacity as MAG did



Actually, DICE did say they can support the amount of players MAG does. They messed around with 128 player matches, but decided against it because it wasn't fun. The technical limitations is regarding the consoles.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 9, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Actually, DICE did say they can support the amount of players MAG does. They messed around with 128 player matches, but decided against it because it wasn't fun. *The technical limitations is regarding the consoles*.



MAG was on a console though?


----------



## Corruption (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, MAG doesn't have fully destructible environments and the graphics Battlefield does.

I think in a podcast or interview they said they tried to play with with 64 players on consoles, but the performance wasn't good and they got shit framerates.


----------



## Berserk (Jun 9, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> MAG was on a console though?



Yes, it's an exclusive for the PS3.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 9, 2011)

Lolitalush said:


> So are they still only doing 64vs64 for PC?  Well, I'm still really excited anyway.





Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> So is it 32v32 on Console and 64v64 only on PC again?



yall are idiots

BF has never gone past 32vs32 iirc


----------



## Corruption (Jun 9, 2011)

Gecka said:


> BF has never gone past 32vs32 iirc



DICE never has, but I'm trying to remember if any of the mods do.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> DICE never has, but I'm trying to remember if any of the mods do.



I remember reading about a mod that tested 128v128 players, wasn't too stable at the time but it did work.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 9, 2011)

Well maybe there were mods, but in the vanilla, nope.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like they weren't kidding when they said they wanted BF3 to last a while. Most of it will probably be free.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Looks like they weren't kidding when they said they wanted BF3 to last a while. Most of it will probably be free.



I doubt that most of it will be free.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 9, 2011)

Why's that? It's mostly been like that in the past.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Why's that? It's mostly been like that in the past.



Just a gut feeling.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 9, 2011)

We'll see. I honestly don't mind paying if it's stuff like BC2: Vietnam.


----------



## Lolitalush (Jun 9, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> 32v32, 64 in total.
> 
> Although, I'm not sure if every map is going to support that.


 I see...



Rhythmic- said:


> 12v12 for Console. They also said Maps will be smaller compared to their PC counterparts.


 Really? Balls. 



Gecka said:


> yall are idiots
> 
> BF has never gone past 32vs32 iirc


 Misinformation, man. It happens to the best of us. Besides, I've never played BF on PC so I really wouldn't know.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 9, 2011)

Are there any multiplayer videos up yet?


----------



## Corruption (Jun 9, 2011)

There's a bunch of stuff up on youtube.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 9, 2011)

So when will we be able to preorder the Limited Edition?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 9, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> There's a bunch of stuff up on youtube.



Links plz?? This is the only one I've found so far:


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 9, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> So when will we be able to preorder the Limited Edition?


 
Pre Ordered mine when the first Teaser Trailer was released



Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Links plz?? This is the only one I've found so far:


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 9, 2011)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Pre Ordered mine when the first Teaser Trailer was released


Don't think the Limited Edition is available yet? when I went to the game store nearby me I only was able to preorder standard edition


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 9, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Don't think the Limited Edition is available yet? when I went to the game store nearby me I only was able to preorder standard edition



you get the limited edition for pre ordering at no extra charge


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 9, 2011)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> you get the limited edition for pre ordering at no extra charge



Naw the guys over at the place I preordered said Limited Edition wasn't available yet =/


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 9, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Naw the guys over at the place I preordered said Limited Edition wasn't available yet =/





you need to go preorder somewhere else then


----------



## Corruption (Jun 9, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Naw the guys over at the place I preordered said Limited Edition wasn't available yet =/



Weird, pre-ordering should automatically get you the limited edition.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 9, 2011)

My computer struggles badly to play Crysis one at the highest graphics! Lmao, I wont be able to handle this shit.
Thank god its coming to consoles.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 9, 2011)

I need to pre-order mine for PC. This game is gonna be too awesome to not buy for PC! My comp better be able to handle it on max !

They haven't come out with the system requirements yet have they?


----------



## Coteaz (Jun 9, 2011)

My laptop will commit suicide trying to run this, but I must press on.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 10, 2011)

This needs to remain on Page 1 till I die.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 10, 2011)

> Curse.com has helped Enterbf3 get the community's Battlefield 3 questions answered. A few days ago we asked you to submit your Battlefield 3 concerns and ideas to get them answered. Curse.com staff went ahead and interviewed Kevin O'Leary, EA's Product Manager. Here's what we received:
> 
> *Q: What can we expect for PC requirements to run BF3?*
> A: We?d love to tell you, but we?re not quite ready to release minimum specs just yet. I can tell you that the specs will not be anything crazy or Crysis-like. More details to come.
> ...



Here's a little more information, no server browser for consoles.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 10, 2011)

Also, Bobby Kotick talking some shit about the console version because John Riccittielo said BF3 will outsell MW3.

John Riccittielo's response when asked if BF3 will outsell MW3:


> Certainly. The only question is when that day will be. And for me, the sooner the better. With Battlefield 3 we have a superior games engine and a top notch product. We are convinced that we will, in fact, have a better product than our key competitor in the space. We think this is the perfect year to gain back market share.



Bobby Kotick:


> So far I’ve only seen Battlefield 3 on a PC, I haven’t seen it on a console where the bulk of our business is.
> 
> If it’s just a PC title, as it looks like today, that’s just a small audience to participate.






Personally, I think MW3 will still outsell BF3. However, if there was ever a time to "take down" CoD, I think the best chance is now. 

It seems like DICE is trying to cater more towards the CoD players this time around while still staying true to the Battlefield feel. It's obvious after the reveal of some smaller infantry maps and team death match.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 10, 2011)

And I feel like now is when people are finally starting to get tired of COD. I'm curious to see how heavy the marketing for this is.

Hopefully there will be some reviews that outright say "better than COD". It'd be a great thing to put on a commercial ha.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 10, 2011)

I think they're doing the right thing by releasing this before MW3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2011)

My Laptop can run it, but I don't trust Vista's dumbass. Not sure what I'll do yet.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 10, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Actually, DICE did say they can support the amount of players MAG does. They messed around with 128 player matches, but decided against it because it wasn't fun. *The technical limitations is regarding the consoles*.



Wii U's time to shine? :ho


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm gonna lol hard if this is going to be the next Crysis 2. Promising awesome graphics and only delivering on the PC. Sure single player looked awesome on the console, but mp.. not so much.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 10, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Wii U's time to shine? :ho



That's a possibility, it all depends exactly how much more powerful it is compared to the other consoles.


----------



## Taki (Jun 10, 2011)

This game's weapon customization sounds cool. 3 slots per gun.


----------



## Lolitalush (Jun 10, 2011)

No jets in Rush? FACK! I was excited for those damn jets!


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 10, 2011)

I think I will e having both this and MW3. I'm all hyped up for this game, and the gameplays made me jizz. I will be having MW3 for the sole reason that my friends will probably pick it up. I have to say this is definitely what I was looking for in an FPS.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 10, 2011)

Lolitalush said:


> No jets in Rush? FACK! I was excited for those damn jets!



I was surprised by that, but it makes sense. They would be too OP I'd think.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Also, Bobby Kotick talking some shit about the console version because John Riccittielo said BF3 will outsell MW3.
> 
> John Riccittielo's response when asked if BF3 will outsell MW3:
> 
> ...



Kotick has a point that the fps scene on PC is really small. Right now there are 80k ppl playing MW2 on PS3. Counter strike 1.6, CS Source, MW2, black ops, TF2 and etc on PC all combined barely reach the half of that. MW2 on Xboxlive should have the double of that Nevermind Black ops. That says something.


----------



## Lolitalush (Jun 10, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I was surprised by that, but it makes sense. They would be too OP I'd think.


 Yea, when I heard there would be jets I was all  thinking about how it would be like in Rush.. Either way, the game's probably gonna be badass so I'll still buy it and I'm still pretty excited for it. I still really enjoy playing BF Bad Company 2, so if it's better than that, I'll be pretty pleased.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 10, 2011)

This year will end with a bang for videogames, no doubt.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 10, 2011)

Lolitalush said:


> Either way, the game's probably gonna be badass so I'll still buy it and I'm still pretty excited for it. I still really enjoy playing BF Bad Company 2, so if it's better than that, I'll be pretty pleased.



No doubt, I've been playing BC2 and I still play BF2 sometimes, can't wait to play this one.

I'm glad they added team deathmatch, I've always wanted it since BF2. Sometimes I just want to run around and kill dudes.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm glad for Co-op


----------



## Bleach (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh and Beta is being released in September I heard? Isn't that a bit late for a beta?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 11, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Oh and Beta is being released in September I heard? Isn't that a bit late for a beta?



^This    

And also is there any difference in gameplay mechanics between the Bad Company games and the original Battlefield series?


----------



## Lolitalush (Jun 11, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Oh and Beta is being released in September I heard? Isn't that a bit late for a beta?



Maybe it's a demo. Maybe people misunderstood. Maybe they meant to say "demo" when they said "beta". Or maybe they just work really fucking fast lol.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Oh and Beta is being released in September I heard? Isn't that a bit late for a beta?


The Kz3 "open beta" released a few weeks before the retail game.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 11, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> And also is there any difference in gameplay mechanics between the Bad Company games and the original Battlefield series?



The gameplay isn't that different from each other. I think vehicles are more balanced in BC2. Can't go prone in Bad Company and also it's only 32 players max.


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi guys ?

I don't know anything about Battlefield 3, but I saw breaking news about the game on Reddit (shitstorm ensued) that I figured you would want to know about:


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2011)

Shukumei said:


>


I was about to buy a new PC for this game... 

Oh well, will buy a new bicycle instead now!


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Seriously? Fuck bf3 then i was ready to buy a new pc of a range of between $1200 and 1600$ for that, i won't waste more money for pixel weapons. gears, whatever.... Ill just go buy MW3 and play with my friends or just fuck both.

I've just read the article  Man it's worst than i thought.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope they see that ppl arent too happy with this .


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 12, 2011)

What? the physical pack was announced as a pre-order to everyone...


----------



## Gecka (Jun 12, 2011)

I doubt that it's TRULY exclusive

It's probably more like early unlock, not "you can only get these guns if you buy them".

sort of like what DICE did with the M1911 and Thompson for pre-ordering Bad Company 2

you got the guns as you leveled naturally


----------



## Bleach (Jun 12, 2011)

So wait... what exactly does that mean? Why are you guys who were gonna get a PC or buy it for the PC freaking out? I'm confused... lol


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 12, 2011)

Dudes seriously it are just extra weapons for the people who pre-order, just like they did with BF2142 (although that was only one), I wouldn't be surprised if they released something like BF2142 northern strike later on with all that included.

It's a basic marketing technique. I'd do the same, if people really want to play it they'll buy it, especially if there is nothing else like it.

Tell something like: "All of this amazing content is available at no extra charge to gamers who pre-order the Battlefield 3 Limited Edition: Physical Warfare Pack exclusively at  and www.gamestation.co.uk"

but after half a year still make it available for everyone else.

Edit: scratch that, it's still retarded


----------



## Gecka (Jun 12, 2011)

Bleach said:


> So wait... what exactly does that mean? Why are you guys who were gonna get a PC or buy it for the P freaking out? I'm confused... lol



this was very hard to understand


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2011)

Now that I looked at what the weapons will be in the DLC, I'm not so annoyed as I was before.  The Type 88 was never a gun that I liked and shotguns aren't my thing.  Hopefully the M60 Light Machine Gun won't be so overpowered as it was in BC2.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 12, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> I was about to buy a new PC for this game...
> 
> Oh well, will buy a new bicycle instead now!





Dokiz1 said:


> Seriously? Fuck bf3 then i was ready to buy a new pc of a range of between $1200 and 1600$ for that, i won't waste more money for pixel weapons. gears, whatever.... Ill just go buy MW3 and play with my friends or just fuck both.
> 
> I've just read the article  Man it's worst than i thought.





Gecka said:


> this was very hard to understand



Confused as to why they are freaking out.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2011)

BF3 wasn't the first game to have store-exclusive in-game content..so why the fuss?


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 12, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> BF3 wasn't the first game to have store-exclusive in-game content..so why the fuss?



Except with this game its coming with contents that gives in-game advantage. For example;


> FLASH SUPPRESSOR FOR SKS SNIPER RIFLE
> Exclusive weapon mod
> This exclusive item is the only sniper rifle flash suppressor in the game. Attaching it to the fast-firing and high capacity SKS rifle turns you into a highly agile and versatile Recon member. For the true team-play Recon who wants to contribute at the front while staying stealthy, this weapon mod is an essential upgrade.



I wanted a balanced game. Now i kinda lost my hope and it might get worse.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2011)

Eh, it doesn't sound that bad.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 12, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> Except with this game its coming with contents that gives in-game advantage. For example;
> 
> 
> I wanted a balanced game. Now i kinda lost my hope and it might get worse.



One item won't throw the entire game out of balance. I'm sure they have ways of still detecting snipers.

Balance in multiplayer is key. I doubt Dice is stupid enough to throw the entire system off.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 13, 2011)

I guarantee that they're just weapons that you get later in-game

even if they weren't, the M1Garand in Bad company 2 wasn't overpowered in the slightest


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 13, 2011)

So, now the "Physical Warfare Pack" is also available in Germany trough Amazon. 

@Gecka
Only the DOA-12 is an early unlock, the other 3 items are exclusive to this preorder package! And the DLC won't be available after launch. At least this is what EA says now, but maybe they will change it after all the rage on the Internet...


----------



## Lupin (Jun 13, 2011)

Not sure what to think of it. I'm guessing that it'll be an unlockable though. Dice isn't the type to leave things exclusive. Wouldn't mind if they did though.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2011)

Everyone should read this.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 13, 2011)

It's good that it will be available worldwide, but that's about it. Still sucks that you can't get it after launch for people that couldn't pre-order, that it's exclusive to certain retailers and that it will give players a little advantage. 

But at least now I can pre-order this shit too!


----------



## Bleach (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm still surprised at people saying that they have cancelled there orders or won't even buy the game because of this..

I'm buying the game regardless  . Just looks too amazing to pass up even if I don't get a map pack or a few extra weapons. Though, I am still pre-ordering it lol.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 13, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I'm still surprised at people saying that they have cancelled there orders or won't even buy the game because of this..
> 
> I'm buying the game regardless  . Just looks too amazing to pass up even if I don't get a map pack or a few extra weapons. Though, I am still pre-ordering it lol.



Yeah, I mean it does suck, but it's not worth not getting the game over. I've yet to preorder so I'll probably wait until details about the Physical Warfare Pack are released for the US.

Also, this stuff will probably end up free eventually, judging from what DICE have done in the past.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _For you lazy people who's too lazy to enter birthdate._ 





> Q: Is the Physical Warfare Pack available in all regions, or just in the UK?
> A: It will be available worldwide at select retailers. It was first announced in the UK. Exact details for other countries and retailers will be announced at a later date.
> 
> Q: Will Physical Warfare Pack imbalance the game?
> ...






Doesn't say anything about it not being an exclusive though. But it probably won't imbalance the game, knowing Dice. Hell, it probably won't even be exclusive imo.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2011)

That does look pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 16, 2011)

That's more than impressive to me


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2011)

It'll certainly be impressive it doesn't require crossfire or SLI to run it decently.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


>



Why is this game so fucking pretty. WTF man...


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 16, 2011)

Are those still PC screenshots? Give me a console trailer already. Stop the hype and don't be another Crysis 2. Anyway them screenshots look amazing.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 16, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Are those still PC screenshots? Give me a console trailer already. Stop the hype and don't be another Crysis 2. Anyway them screenshots look amazing.


well they will be showing Console footage tonight on Jimmy Fallon


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 16, 2011)

The graphic will obviously not look like that on console and i'd say far from it... the fps are already not stable in CoD mw/bo on ps3. Dunno about 360 though.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLCFQyqEoHA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Not bad, not bad at all.


some of my friends have already jumped ship(to Bad Company 2) and stopped playing black ops, even i stopped playing black ops because while it was a balanced game, it wasn't a very fun one, perhaps i just got tired of the same style COD has had these few years.

anyways looking forwards to the beta, that will be my deciding factor.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2011)

Didn't look too bad.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 17, 2011)

God damn Dat sound of shooting


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 17, 2011)

People better not stop playing Bad Company 2.


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> People better not stop playing Bad Company 2.



Usually when it comes to games like this, fans will ditch an older version for the sequel.  So you are likely out of luck.  Unless BF3 sucks, then some people might come back to BC2.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 17, 2011)

PC obviously looks better with better lighting, textures and AA cranked up. Either way it still looks great on PS3.


----------



## Jing (Jun 17, 2011)

I must have this game . Or they at least need to release the beta a bit earlier. I remember the Bad Company 2 PS3 beta last like a little over 2 months or something like that. Fuck, those were good times.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 17, 2011)

10/10.

This game is a stepping stone in the shooting genre. Just as how GTA4 was a great leap for Sandbox games. It's setting a pretty high standard too.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2011)

oh snap


----------



## Jing (Jun 17, 2011)

Dinosaurs in my Battlefield? My God, this may very well be the greatest game ever...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 17, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> oh snap



Cool. Cant w8 to hop in tanks and jets with my peeps and own its ass!


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 17, 2011)

:|

people sure are getting trolled in this thread.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 17, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> oh snap



I'd pay a lot for that.......


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 18, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLCFQyqEoHA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Not bad, not bad at all.


Yeah...Good news for me if it look like that then. It means i won't have to buy a new PC since my current is already a little more powerful than PS3. Might not be able to max everything but i'd say just enough to make it good looking.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 18, 2011)

Gorgeous graphics. I'm 100% sure my computer won't be able to run it now on high


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 19, 2011)

30fps.. wtf DICE


----------



## Lupin (Jun 19, 2011)

Meh. Not much difference. No one can probably tell the difference any way.


----------



## dream (Jun 19, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> 30fps.. wtf DICE



No big deal, you can't expect consoles from 2005 to run a game that looks this good at 60 or so fps.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Meh. Not much difference. No one can probably tell the difference any way.



There's a big difference. I don't know if it's the same on consoles but on PC i would never play a ''FPS'' with only 30fps... I need 40-50 fps minimum . But atleast on console ports everyone will have 30 fps so no one will have advantage over others by having higher fps.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 20, 2011)

Hmm...not sure if I could easily pinpoint the differences but with some fps games (cant remember which ones) after an hours or so Id be dizzy and feel the need to throw up. 

But once I cranked up the fps....I could play all night!


----------



## EJ (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if this game will be as great as people make it out to be. They did the same for Battlefield 2. The campaign was like a 5/10 out of my opinion, and the online completey depended on the person.

I'll rent it when it first comes out, and see if it is worth a buy.


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2011)

> The campaign was like a 5/10 out of my opinion,



BF2's campaign wasn't even meant to be good.  



> and the online completey depended on the person.



That is true I suppose.  I personally loved the time I spent in BF2's multiplayer.  Found a few good servers and had a blast in them for a year or so.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 20, 2011)

Espionage said:


> I'll rent it when it first comes out, and see if it is worth a buy.



That's always a smart decision. Alternatively, you can find out if any of your friends are planning to buy it, and you can try it out with them before buying it yourself.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 20, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Espionage said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if this game will be as great as people make it out to be. They did the same for Battlefield 2. The campaign was like a 5/10 out of my opinion, and the online completey depended on the person.
> ...



Were we supposed to even play the campaign.....?! :amazed 

I only finished the tut/flash back mission before I spent my time unlocking the weapons and getting the stripes/stars in multiplayer. 



> > and the online completey depended on the person.
> 
> 
> 
> That is true I suppose.  I personally loved the time I spent in BF2's multiplayer.  Found a few good servers and had a blast in them for a year or so.



I found them generally a blast! Its only bad when the teams were unbalanced like 4-5 ranked 50s on the other team. But when both teams knew what to do...then the missions were tight and intense. GG from both sides. 

Also, my bro and I were playing the demo/beta heavily before the game was released so we knew it was good enough to buy when the time came.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 20, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> No big deal, you can't expect consoles from 2005 to run a game that looks this good at 60 or so fps.


Yeah, but obviously the ps3 won't have the same graphics. That's why I'm surprised. Otherwise it would've been completely understandable


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 20, 2011)

Wait, same graphics? As in same graphics as the PC?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 20, 2011)

You really gotta be a graphics junkie to notice and even care about a difference in the graphics.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 20, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Meh. Not much difference. No one can probably tell the difference any way.



Yeah, no one complained about the frame rate after watching the ps3 footage until they actually made a statement about it.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's a nice little factsheet.


----------



## Jing (Jun 23, 2011)

We cant spawn on other squadmates anymore, just the leader?


----------



## DanE (Jun 23, 2011)

hell I like good graphics, I already know the gameplay is gonna be awesome so why not care about graphics. I just hope my system can take it, no pop up graphics please.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 23, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Here's a nice little factsheet.



Srs bro? I wanted to stay on XP forever.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 23, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> Srs bro? I wanted to stay on XP forever.



You can just pirate Windows 7!


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 24, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Here's a nice little factsheet.



>Build your platoon before going into battle

What exactly does this mean?


----------



## dream (Jun 24, 2011)

No idea to be honest.  Perhaps certain squads will be given a designated role?  Like one Squad will be the tank squad and so on.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 24, 2011)

^I wouldn't like that


----------



## dream (Jun 24, 2011)

It's pointless to speculate on it in any case.  DICE will reveal everything soon enough.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 24, 2011)

I think playstation magazine had a story for BF3 this month or next month im not sure, but i've seen a magazine out there with a lot of information on this game.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 24, 2011)

Jing said:


> We cant spawn on other squadmates anymore, just the leader?



Thats like making certain players more important than others. 

How would you even decided whos leader?


----------



## Corruption (Jun 24, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Thats like making certain players more important than others.
> 
> How would you even decided whos leader?



I'm pretty sure the way they did it in previous games was whoever started the squad was the leader and they could give objectives like the commander. That's something I missed from BF2.

Although, I really liked how you can spawn on anyone in your squad in BC2. I don't like that they're removing that, now if the leader is dead you can't spawn with your squad.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 24, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Although, I really liked how you can spawn on anyone in your squad in BC2. I don't like that they're removing that, now if the leader is dead you can't spawn with your squad.


Than you should've protected your leader better. That's why I like it, the leader role gets more important, and that's how it's supposed to be!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 24, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I'm pretty sure the way they did it in previous games was whoever started the squad was the leader and they could give objectives like the commander. That's something I missed from BF2.
> 
> Although, I really liked how you can spawn on anyone in your squad in BC2. I don't like that they're removing that, now if the leader is dead you can't spawn with your squad.


More pressure on the squad leader to not screw up and encourages teamwork.

Hopefully.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 24, 2011)

Yea but it can be abused so much ....


----------



## Lolitalush (Jun 25, 2011)

Argh, I liked being able to spawn on my squad! I'm gonna miss being able to do that... Though, the more I think about it I guess it might not be a horrible idea. If it encourages a bit more teamwork. and putting more pressure on the leader should be interesting at least. I don't like a shitload of teamwork, but in BC2 it is pretty much like everyone's doing their own thing sqaudmate or not sometimes, and I wouldn't mind if they changed it up a bit. I just don't want to have to be REALLY dependant on my squad. and if I got a n00b leader all the time...  That could get really annoying really fast. So, I hope it's not like that. But, if whoever creates the squad gets to be leader, I'll just be the leader all the time  lol or something.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 25, 2011)

I'll be happy if they just add a feature to designate leaders rather than an automatic one. If the current leader feels "unqualified" then they can pass on the title to another of their squad.

But it's pretty good since they are trying to focus players into playing as one unit. I've rarely experienced a working squad in BC2. There's still a lot of lone wolfs out there. Hopefully BF3 changes that somewhat


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 25, 2011)

dilbot said:


> I'll be happy if they just add a feature to designate leaders rather than an automatic one. If the current leader feels "unqualified" then they can pass on the title to another of their squad.
> 
> But it's pretty good since they are trying to focus players into playing as one unit. I've rarely experienced a working squad in BC2. There's still a lot of lone wolfs out there. Hopefully BF3 changes that somewhat



If you have a skilled player that happens to be in your team, and knows how to do the objectives right, it can be quite awesome. You're pretty much destroying mcom stations before the other teams knows whats hit them. 

Thing is though if youre behind enemy lines and your squad was in a fierce fire fight leaving only member one left youre rooting  for the guy to survive long enough for the squad to spawn and back him up.  

And at times when he dies you can return the favor by avenge killing the guy who got him staying alive for him to spawn on you.

If the squad leader dies, doesnt matter if theres one squad mate left or even two still fighting, half or the majority of the squad is spending the time trudging back into the action with the others basically left to their own  survival.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 30, 2011)

Word is that battlefield 3 is outselling mw3 in terms of preorders


----------



## dream (Jun 30, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Word is that battlefield 3 is outselling mw3 in terms of preorders



That's somewhat good news, now to see if it can outsell the game after both are released.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 30, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Word is that battlefield 3 is outselling mw3 in terms of preorders


I heard that from hiphopgamer.

If it's from him, it has to be right.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 30, 2011)

Still waiting on the beta, for my decision.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 30, 2011)

I think the main reason why BF3 has more pre-orders is that you get the maps for free if you pre-order. The actual sales for MW3 are going to be better I think. I'm still not sure if I should pre-order BF3. Are the extra maps good?


----------



## Corruption (Jul 1, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I'm still not sure if I should pre-order BF3. Are the extra maps good?



Yes, they have 2 of my favorite BF2 maps. I was hoping they'd rework some BF2 maps and then they did!

Anyway, I still need to pre-order this myself.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 1, 2011)

Sounds good. I'm still gonna wait for the beta though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Still waiting on the beta, for my decision.



This.. i know i'll buy it.. but i dunno if i'll pre-order it..


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 1, 2011)

^That's kinda crazy dude. Why not pre-order and get the free extra maps as well? You're getting the game in the end anyway.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2011)

there's that possibility that i wont like the BETA.. am already sold on everything from "alternative from CoD" to "graphics and squad tactics"..

but i never played BF ever.. 

BETA is in September anyways..


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 2, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Word is that battlefield 3 is outselling mw3 in terms of preorders



Nope 



thats just for America though


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jul 2, 2011)

*Any new vids...................*


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 2, 2011)

Khris said:


> there's that possibility that i wont like the BETA.. am already sold on everything from "alternative from CoD" to "graphics and squad tactics"..
> 
> but i never played BF ever..
> 
> BETA is in September anyways..


Ah okay. I thought you meant you were definitely getting it. You're pretty much in the same boat as me and many others. Waiting for the BETA to impress before pre-ordering it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Ah okay. I thought you meant you were definitely getting it. You're pretty much in the same boat as me and many others. Waiting for the BETA to impress before pre-ordering it.



yeah.. i know i'll get MW3 as well.. problem is, some friends with buy MW3, others BF3, and others both.. 

so yeah


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 2, 2011)

All my friends play MW. But I won't mind getting this if it's good. I play Homefront solo as well. None of my friends have that game either.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jul 3, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> That's somewhat good news, now to see if it can outsell the game after both are released.


 For the most part I think it will. Alot of people are done with the same game repackaged over and over again with a few new things added on, but they both still have a huge fan base. You see COD is just that game you can pick up and have fun with some buddys online, its a really laid back shooter in my mind. But Battlefield you really have to think and flank and work with your team and that can be really fun as well. It still comes down to your prefrence.



Khris said:


> there's that possibility that i wont like the BETA.. am already sold on everything from "alternative from CoD" to "graphics and squad tactics"..
> 
> but i never played BF ever..
> 
> BETA is in September anyways..


Well I can tell you right now Battlefield is like the best shooter out there man always has been for me. DICE hasn't done a single bad thing to that game yet. Also preorder it you get the pyshical warfare package free as well.



Minato Namikaze. said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> thats just for America though



Hell yeah Gears3 is in the lead


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Well I can tell you right now Battlefield is like the best shooter out there man always has been for me. DICE hasn't done a single bad thing to that game yet. Also preorder it you get the pyshical warfare package free as well.


like i said.. i am 80% sold.. i need a fresh shooter.. can't wait for September


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 3, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> For the most part I think it will. Alot of people are done with the same game repackaged over and over again with a few new things added on, but they both still have a huge fan base. You see COD is just that game you can pick up and have fun with some buddys online, its a really laid back shooter in my mind. But Battlefield you really have to think and flank and work with your team and that can be really fun as well. It still comes down to your prefrence.
> 
> 
> Well I can tell you right now Battlefield is like the best shooter out there man always has been for me. DICE hasn't done a single bad thing to that game yet. Also preorder it you get the pyshical warfare package free as well.
> ...




Im sure the Beta Access had nothing to do with so many preorders


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd post the link directly to the source instead, but  was a nice find by sn4ke_911. 

I approve.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2011)

Man I bought BC2 from Steam on Saturday because it was on sale for $10. I suck sooo much on PC lol! This is really my first time playing a FPS for PC though. I was beastly on my 360. I think it might be because of the crappy starter weapons and it being my first time playing a FPS on PC. Does this happen to anyone else? Cause if I continue to suck even with better weapons and stuff I might go get BF3 for my 360 even though I want it for PC for 64 player matches and graphics.


----------



## dream (Jul 5, 2011)

Bleach, you'll get better once you get used to the controls.  I was horrendous at FPS on the PC at first as well, takes a bit of time to get used to aiming with the mouse if you have been playing console FPS.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 5, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Man I bought BC2 from Steam on Saturday because it was on sale for $10. I suck sooo much on PC lol! This is really my first time playing a FPS for PC though. I was beastly on my 360. I think it might be because of the crappy starter weapons and it being my first time playing a FPS on PC. Does this happen to anyone else? Cause if I continue to suck even with better weapons and stuff I might go get BF3 for my 360 even though I want it for PC for 64 player matches and graphics.



I'm the complete opposite. I played FPS games on the PC until I finally switched over to PS3 in '09 with MW and MW2. Give yourself a few weeks. If you're having issues with the sensitivity jump, don't lower it. You'll do yourself good in the long run getting used to it asap.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 5, 2011)

BF3 has jets right?

wonder how that's going to work out...


----------



## dream (Jul 5, 2011)

The same way it did in Battlefield 2 I'm guessing.  ^_^


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 5, 2011)

Khris said:


> like i said.. i am 80% sold.. i need a fresh shooter.. can't wait for September



Isnt battlefield considered a warfare simulator? I cant remember the exact term but its very much tactical and squad base, and they try to keep it more realistic while still keeping it fun.


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jul 5, 2011)

Really hope the kids from CoD don't show up on my BF3 games.....


----------



## Gecka (Jul 5, 2011)

Kiba_and_Pals said:


> Really hope the kids from CoD don't show up on my BF3 games.....



They will. DICE knows that the CoD fanbase is in shambles, and has a HUGE audience. They added TDM just so that they could appease the CoD audience.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 5, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Man I bought BC2 from Steam on Saturday because it was on sale for $10. I suck sooo much on PC lol! This is really my first time playing a FPS for PC though. I was beastly on my 360. I think it might be because of the crappy starter weapons and it being my first time playing a FPS on PC. Does this happen to anyone else? Cause if I continue to suck even with better weapons and stuff I might go get BF3 for my 360 even though I want it for PC for 64 player matches and graphics.



You just need to get used to it. When I first picked up BF2 for the PC I didn't really play FPS's on PC and I sucked really bad. After, getting used to it, you can feel the superiority of it over a controller.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 12, 2011)

- Someone rigged it to redirect to Battlefield 3 

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 12, 2011)

It's gonna need all the advertising it's gonna get.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 12, 2011)

I need me some alienware.
My inspiron wont be able to handle this properly, lol.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 12, 2011)

Gecka said:


> They will. DICE knows that the CoD fanbase is in shambles, and has a HUGE audience. They added TDM just so that they could appease the CoD audience.



Exactly. Personally, I want the CoD audience to play BF3. I just hope that enough people buy it at launch to convince others to purchase it. So much of the CoD fanbase is made up of people who play CoD simply because all their friends have it.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 12, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Exactly. Personally, I want the CoD audience to play BF3. I just hope that enough people buy it at launch to convince others to purchase it. So much of the CoD fanbase is made up of people who play CoD simply because all their friends have it.



Excluding the raging 12 year olds of course


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 12, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Excluding the raging 12 year olds of course



I personally wouldn't mind having them join the bandwagon. I miss hatemails. I don't get much in BC2 as I did when I played MW2.


----------



## DanE (Jul 12, 2011)

Am I the only one who doesn't mind raging 12 year olds, I find them amusing actually and if im bored with them I just mute them.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jul 12, 2011)

Gecka said:


> BF3 has jets right?
> 
> wonder how that's going to work out...



Well when your on the ground you have a smaller out of bounds space on map, ya know like when it says turn around? But when you get in a Jet your out of bounds doubles or something so you can turn around and stuff bc your going so fast.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 12, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Exactly. Personally, I want the CoD audience to play BF3. I just hope that enough people buy it at launch to convince others to purchase it. So much of the CoD fanbase is made up of people who play CoD simply because all their friends have it.


I'd love to, for the PC. But I don't have a decent PC to run it well.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 13, 2011)

They discuss the game. Nothing you probably dont already know about though.


----------



## Jing (Jul 21, 2011)

More gameplay.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfeOoEDYEt0&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QnnAXEiqq0&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2011)

That level doesn't really impress me for the moment, might change once I play it.


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2011)

Im getting Killzone vibes for some reason :S That cant be good


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks great for an alpha.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 21, 2011)

This is exactly why I prefer CoD to BF. Gameplay is way too tactical. Taking cover all the time, not being able to run and gun. Aside from that the game looks awesome.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 21, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> This is exactly why I prefer CoD to BF. Gameplay is way too tactical. Taking cover all the time, not being able to run and gun. Aside from that the game looks awesome.



It's not THAT tactical. You can still "run and gun" in Battlefield, just not to the same extent or to the same success. Teamwork is a big part of the game, which it should be in a team based multiplayer game. It's hard to capture positions by yourself.

Anyways, I think it looks great. I'm glad they're going for a wide variety of maps, which should please everyone.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 21, 2011)

The knife attacks are pure sex.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 21, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> It's not THAT tactical. You can still "run and gun" in Battlefield, just not to the same extent or to the same success. Teamwork is a big part of the game, which it should be in a team based multiplayer game. It's hard to capture positions by yourself.
> 
> Anyways, I think it looks great. I'm glad they're going for a wide variety of maps, which should please everyone.


 I agree with this. Now I am looking forward to this game yet to preorder it but it is going to happen soon. I can't for October.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 21, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> It's not THAT tactical. You can still "run and gun" in Battlefield, just not to the same extent or to the same success. Teamwork is a big part of the game, which it should be in a team based multiplayer game. It's hard to capture positions by yourself.
> 
> Anyways, I think it looks great. I'm glad they're going for a wide variety of maps, which should please everyone.


I was watching some gameplay videos that I found via kotaku 
And most of the stuff I see is camping. Lying on the ground, shooting people on the other side of the tunnel. Staying behind cover and shooting random people that are dumb enough to run by. Even though the gameplay, aiming, shooting etc may be a lot of fun. The maps ruin the fun, by almost forcing you to play tactical. I had the same critique with BF.BC2 and MoH. Sure I can run and gun, but if I do that I'd probably get like 3 to 5 kills before dying. While if I stay behind covers I can get 10 easily. 
Still game looks beautiful and I really love how you knife.


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2011)

> The maps ruin the fun, by almost forcing you to play tactical.



I actually love the tactical aspects of the BF series more than the run and gun style of Call of Duty.  At times it is far more rewarding than anything CoD provides.


----------



## Taki (Jul 22, 2011)

Def. the top priority this fall. 
If that leaked shit from the PS3 looked that good, then the PC version will be godly.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I actually love the tactical aspects of the BF series more than the run and gun style of Call of Duty.  At times it is far more rewarding than anything CoD provides.



This. Also, while COD allows more for run and gun, I feel like its harder to camp in Battlefield because of destructible environments

I had so much fun in BC2 bringing buildings down on campers' heads.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 22, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> This. Also, while COD allows more for run and gun, I feel like its harder to camp in Battlefield because of destructible environments
> 
> I had so much fun in BC2 bringing buildings down on campers' heads.



but it takes way to fucking long to do so


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2011)

Not if you have a jet 

Or a tank, so long as you have their general area down. I think it just  makes teamwork even more vital.

Like I've gotten kills where instead of trying to just outgun a camper (who's in a better position) I'll tell my squad mate to put a hole in the wall with the tank and while his screen is all fucked up from the blast I open up on him.

Oh yea, im just assuming, but this game doesn't have split screen online correct?

EDIT: Also, im hoping the suppression mechanic works as well in practice as in theory. Getting a tag team soldier/support suppression kill on a guy in a camp spot sounds really fun.


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 22, 2011)

I mainly prefer the Battlefield series because of the atmosphere. The more realistic a game is, the better is the atmosphere ^^


----------



## ShadowStep (Jul 22, 2011)

In BF3, if there's any camper hiding in a corner you can blow up the entire building with a tank...that alone warrants BF3 a buy over COD


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2011)

Exactly.

Although one thing COD might have over BF. BF3 doesn't have split screen online does it?


----------



## Munken (Jul 22, 2011)

moar gameplay

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyy0BideDR8&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]

looks absouletly amazing if you ask me, love the things they took from mirrors edge :3


----------



## ShadowStep (Jul 22, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Although one thing COD might have over BF. BF3 doesn't have split screen online does it?


Umm, the co-op campaign might have split screen but I'm not sure.

It won't be a problem for me since I'll play on a pc and won't have split screen anyway. Too bad almost no FPS nowadays have LAN support because of fear of piracy.

Not going to buy COD since IW screwed us pc gamers with MW2 with no dedicated servers.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 22, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Although one thing COD might have over BF. BF3 doesn't have split screen online does it?



No online split screen for BF3. 

Will MW3 have it? I'm not sure about Black Ops, but I know MW2 didn't. If it's technically possible it's a nice feature to have, I loved it for Halo 3.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 22, 2011)

Munken said:


> moar gameplay
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyy0BideDR8&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> looks absouletly amazing if you ask me, love the things they took from mirrors edge :3



God damn that player is an absolute beast


----------



## Corruption (Jul 22, 2011)

Gecka said:


> God damn that player is an absolute beast



Yeah, it's nice to watch gameplay footage of players that don't suck.

I'm liking that map more after seeing it more seamlessly. Although, I really wanna see some others!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> No online split screen for BF3.
> 
> Will MW3 have it? I'm not sure about Black Ops, but I know MW2 didn't. If it's technically possible it's a nice feature to have, I loved it for Halo 3.



Bah, oh well. Yea the fact that you can play with 4 people on one screen online made Halo Reach really fun. Definitely more of a party game than most other shooters. 

Oh well, when this game drops we'll definitely need to form an NF squad.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 23, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> No online split screen for BF3.
> 
> Will MW3 have it? I'm not sure about Black Ops, but I know MW2 didn't. If it's technically possible it's a nice feature to have, I loved it for Halo 3.



More games need to do what Halo did with allowing guests and stuff :/ . At least being able to log in to your account and playing on two accounts online via split screen :/


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 23, 2011)

Y'all are making me want to play some Halo..but I have no XBL. :I


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]JuoU7uBNvP0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]2LILgS-M2xo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jul 26, 2011)

> Battlefield 3 executive producer Patrick Bach recently discussed the concessions that needed to be made in order to get Battlefield 3's multiplayer running smoothly on home consoles.
> 
> Speaking with GameZone.de, Bach explained the decision to trim the multiplayer count for console versions of Battlefield 3 by pointing out what else would have to be cut from the game to support 64 players. "We tried to get more players in [to the console version] but then you need to scale down all the graphics, scale down all the destructibility, and sometimes you need to scale down all the map sizes. Everything is a compromise on: where do you cut?"
> 
> ...





It sucks that console gamers will experience smaller versions of some maps compared to PC gamers though they should still be massive compare to most games.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 26, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> [YOUTUBE]JuoU7uBNvP0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2LILgS-M2xo[/YOUTUBE]


I'm sorry, but that guy kinda bored me.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLSxMhXODZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 26, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> I'm sorry, but that guy kinda bored me.



Im not gonna lie, he bored me too

He said something about actual gameplay next though so...


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 26, 2011)

I had to stop once he mentioned the small glitches in the bg of the menus. I almost fell asleep, which NEVER happens when I'm on a computer lol.


----------



## Munken (Jul 27, 2011)

Just got a alpha key


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 27, 2011)

What's that?


----------



## Bleach (Jul 27, 2011)

Yea I saw my friend playing the Beta on xfire and I was confused....


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 4, 2011)

Here is a funny trailer. I only found it in german, but the text isn't really important:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToxoeJwGJcw[/YOUTUBE]

Here some pre-order infos:


----------



## dream (Aug 4, 2011)

Now that was an amusing trailer.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 4, 2011)

DICE know how to make an interesting and funny trailer with already seen material xD


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 10, 2011)

I love how MoH buyers will only get 48 hours of early access.


----------



## dream (Aug 10, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> I love how MoH buyers will only get 48 hours of early access.



Can I have a source?  

And that would really sucks for those players that purchased MoH just for the BF3 beta, they were all expect a beta as long as BC2's beta.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 10, 2011)

Yup. It does suck. Glad I didn't get it.


----------



## dream (Aug 10, 2011)

What is worse is that you can get that same 48 early access by pre-ordering the game on Origin.


----------



## little nin (Aug 10, 2011)

Looking forward to this, didn't get to play BF2


----------



## dream (Aug 10, 2011)

little nin said:


> Looking forward to this, didn't get to play BF2



You can still play BF2, quite a few severs are still active and usually are full.


----------



## Id (Aug 10, 2011)

building a new rig, just to play this game. Plus my pc is too much of a dinosaur to run anything.


----------



## Face (Aug 10, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can use a jet in the multiplayer? Probably not.


----------



## Taki (Aug 10, 2011)

Face said:


> Does anyone know if you can use a jet in the multiplayer? Probably not.



I think they said no already.


----------



## Munken (Aug 10, 2011)

yes you can


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 10, 2011)

Taki said:


> I think they said no already.


rofl. I'm pretty sure you can. DICE not including it would just be plain stupid.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 10, 2011)

Face said:


> Does anyone know if you can use a jet in the multiplayer? Probably not.



Yes Only in Conquest


----------



## Taki (Aug 10, 2011)

No jets for me then, fucking hate conquest.


----------



## Face (Aug 10, 2011)

Taki said:


> No jets for me then, fucking hate conquest.



Why not? It's like one of the coolest thing to have in the game. Especially if you're facing another jet. Playing online is gonna be so much fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2011)

Because the maps wouldn't be big enough? If you want dog-fighting, try a game specialized in that like Ace Combat or Hawx.


----------



## Face (Aug 10, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Because the maps wouldn't be big enough? If you want dog-fighting, try a game specialized in that like Ace Combat or Hawx.



Now that you mention it, the maps in Bad Company were pretty small. I just thought it would be a cool idea.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2011)

Jets move far too fast for that. It's not a problem in WW2 planes due to their limited speeds, as shown in BF1942/3. In modern days, jets tend to stay very high in the air due to the massive explosions and sonic booms, that would rain hell on civilians and ground troops. =p


----------



## Oppip (Aug 10, 2011)

I have recently played a little bit of Battlefield Bad Company 2, and thought it was amazing. Also allot of my friends are going to get this game. So because of both those reasons, I am going to keep up to date with this game and decide whether to buy it or not.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 11, 2011)

I used to play only Rush but then I tried Conquest and fell in love. I rarely play Rush now lol


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 11, 2011)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Face said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if you can use a jet in the multiplayer? Probably not.
> ...



Id like to see people try to tracer a jet...or rocket one down for that matter.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 11, 2011)

Talking about jets:



Who will be there too?


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2011)

> It's a bit vexing that, instead of being discussed for being what looks to be a real step forward in the military shooter genre, all talk regarding EA's Battlefield 3 seems to revolve around the company's plan to use it to push its EA Original digital distribution and social networking service.
> 
> While the game will be available both at retail and at other digital retails -- except, notably Valve's popular Steam (for more on that saga, click here) -- EA has now confirmed that players will be requiring that players install Origin on their PCs to play Battlefield 3, even if they bought a boxed copy at retail.
> 
> The news was confirmed by Battlefield community manager Daniel Matros via his Twitter account. Ironically, this tactic is something EA actually copied from Valve and Steam, which has been requiring Steam installs for its PC games since Half-Life 2.





I dislike this quite a bit.  I just want to have one gaming client to deal with though i can live with it provided that the game is amazing.


----------



## Mozq (Aug 11, 2011)

I want itttttt so baaaaaad.


----------



## Corruption (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, I'd rather not have to, but it's not really an issue.

I find it funny reading some of the comments on game sites about this stuff. People declaring they won't buy the game because they have to use Origin or for the fact that it's not on Steam. It's sad when people stop deciding a purchase based on the actual game.


----------



## Mozq (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, let's face the facts. Steam servers was a horrible idea and anything other than dedicated servers can blow me.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 12, 2011)

Any news on the Beta?


----------



## dream (Aug 12, 2011)

There will be a two day beta for everyone that pre-ordered BF3 on Origin and those that purchased MoH.  There will also be a closed beta I believe that you can forget about getting into.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 12, 2011)

1. Closed beta.
2. 30 Frames per second on consoles.


thats 2 strikes, I might end up just buying ANOTHER Call of duty game, for the fourth year in a row.


----------



## dream (Aug 12, 2011)

Luckily for me my options are a bit better if BF3 gets three strikes from me.  I could always stick with Counter-Strike: Source.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> There will be a two day beta for everyone that pre-ordered BF3 on Origin and those that purchased MoH.  There will also be a closed beta I believe that you can forget about getting into.


Closed beta? There's only an open beta coming in September. If it's closed, then it's most likely just an internal beta.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 12, 2011)

I feel that some of you are giving up on BF3 for ridiculous reasons 

I guess it's just me but I played BC2 for the fun factor. I will be playing BF3 for the fun factor. I wouldn't give up on it just because I can't get into a beta or because it doesn't have the highest graphic quality available on consoles.


----------



## Munken (Aug 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDDfPxF3EFE[/YOUTUBE]

ohmyGOD


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 16, 2011)

^Totally worth the Preorder and going to be worth the buy


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like PC is the only way to go.

goddamn, so much static.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 16, 2011)

Co-up demo 

Looks like fun.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 16, 2011)

Everything was dark as shit though.


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2011)

Munken said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDDfPxF3EFE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ohmyGOD



Guess I'll be putting up with having Origin on my PC.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 16, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Everything was dark as shit though.


Yeah, cause it was after dark. Isn't it supposed to be dark then? Anyway, I really feel like the ps3 version is missing a lot of stuff the PC version has. Might as well upgrade my pc, which I need to do anyway and get it for the PC. But then again nobody of my friends plays games on the PC. I guess I'm gonna end up getting MW3 on the PS3 again..


----------



## Naked (Aug 16, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, cause it was after dark. Isn't it supposed to be dark then? Anyway, I really feel like the ps3 version is missing a lot of stuff the PC version has. Might as well upgrade my pc, which I need to do anyway and get it for the PC. But then again nobody of my friends plays games on the PC. I guess I'm gonna end up getting MW3 on the PS3 again..


I was talking to Onmi, Brandon, and Spike and they said they were going to get it.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 16, 2011)

MP Fact Sheet


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 16, 2011)

This will be the best war atmosphere I'll ever experience in a game.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2011)

SOMEONE GIVE ME MONEY FOR A NEW PC


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll be playing Conquest the whole time, 64 players on a single map is extremely fun.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 16, 2011)

I want a new PC.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 16, 2011)

Naked said:


> I was talking to Onmi, Brandon, and Spike and they said they were going to get it.


I'm not really sold on the console one. Downgraded grahpics, 30fps, smaller maps. Don't care much if there's less players per game, but the rest does matter to me. I wan to know if we'll experience slowdowns during crowded gameplay. I hated the fact Black Ops freaking slowed down every time someone used napalm strike. Bullshit I tell you. Can't wait for the MP Demo.

It's good to hear you guys are getting it though.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 16, 2011)

Im gonna try and play as smart as possible and never EVER
DIE


----------



## Corruption (Aug 16, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I'm not really sold on the console one. Downgraded grahpics, 30fps, smaller maps. Don't care much if there's less players per game, but the rest does matter to me. I wan to know if we'll experience slowdowns during crowded gameplay. I hated the fact Black Ops freaking slowed down every time someone used napalm strike. Bullshit I tell you. Can't wait for the MP Demo.



The graphics are downgraded for consoles, but they still look great if you ask me. When I played Bad Company on 360 I didn't have a problem with the lower fps, I'm not sure how you'll handle that though. Smaller maps is kind of a necessity when there's less than half the players on the map. I remember playing BF2 on low pop servers once in a while and sometimes you'd run around not finding anyone.

I'm certainly getting this for PC, I can handle BC2 on max settings (DX10) if I tone down AA, so BF3 shouldn't be too too bad. 

I might pick it up for 360 too depending on how many of my friends are going to get it.


----------



## Naked (Aug 16, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I'm not really sold on the console one. Downgraded grahpics, 30fps, smaller maps. Don't care much if there's less players per game, but the rest does matter to me. I wan to know if we'll experience slowdowns during crowded gameplay. I hated the fact Black Ops freaking slowed down every time someone used napalm strike. Bullshit I tell you. Can't wait for the MP Demo.
> 
> It's good to hear you guys are getting it though.


Wow, PS3 version sounds shit.

I might get it for the PC since I'm getting a new one soon anyway.


----------



## Mozq (Aug 17, 2011)

That's because PC > Consoles.


----------



## Naked (Aug 17, 2011)

Mozq said:


> That's because PC > Consoles.


Thanks for stating the obvious.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 17, 2011)

This just in, $1000+ piece of electronic equipment performs better than a $300 piece of electronic equipment. More at 11.

Given how much the console market pretty much dominates the gaming industry(which is indeed unfortunate for PC gamers), im sure the console version won't totally suck. I'll wait and see. 24 players max does kinda blow, but BC2 was still fun as hell, so hopefully this will be too.


----------



## Alien (Aug 17, 2011)

Watched the new ME3 trailer right after watching the latest BF3 trailer

UE3 i'm having a laugh


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 17, 2011)

Console still has the best games


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 17, 2011)

Im curious, how much (ballpark) would a PC cost that could run this on high settings? I do want to get a new PC, since currently all I have is my laptop, but have no idea how much it would cost to get one that could run this.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 17, 2011)

Around €2000. At least that's what my nephew PC costs. He made one from scratch with pretty much the best stuff out right now. And he keeps replacing stuff when better parts come out. Best way to go imo. Not worth it though if you're not a big PC gamer. And nowadays who really is?


----------



## Wan (Aug 17, 2011)

Nah, it won't be that much.  If you're spending €2000 to build a PC you're doing major overkill on just about every PC game right now (except maybe The Witcher 2's ubersampling...).  It'll play every game on high settings for the next couple years. At most you'll want to spend €1000 to play Battlefield 3 on high settings.  Keep in mind that you'll only need to run the game on low or medium settings to match the appearance of the console versions, and that would be around €500.  Also keep in mind that buying a laptop for gaming costs €100-200 more than buying an equivalent desktop.  (and the desktop is upgradeable, the laptop isn't)  

And hey.  I am Master Race.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not building my new PC right now just for fucking Battlefield 3. 

Guess it's either pass on the series again for now or just get it for the PS3.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 17, 2011)

My Inspiron will run it at max!!!! Lmao...well no...not really...
PS3 FTW. My friends will there anyway.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 17, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Around ?2000. At least that's what my nephew PC costs. He made one from scratch with pretty much the best stuff out right now. And he keeps replacing stuff when better parts come out. Best way to go imo. Not worth it though if you're not a big PC gamer. And nowadays who really is?



Cool, but could you convert that into real money? 



I kid, but yea that's still a bit out my range currently. I'm probably just gonna chill with all those other plebs on the ps3.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 17, 2011)

Honestly, I will have to wait and see till the multiplayer demo comes out. I already know what to expect from MW3 but I haven't really played a Battlefield game in a long time. If the demo fails to impress then I will probably end up passing on it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 17, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Cool, but could you convert that into real money?


Oh you and your monopoly money. Euro>>Dollar. Even now 



Whip Whirlwind said:


> I kid, but yea that's still a bit out my range currently. I'm probably just gonna chill with all those other plebs on the ps3.


Yeah, 2000 for a PC is overkill. If you want a good one it'll still cost you around ?1200-1500. At least here with the rediculous amount of money they charge you for parts.


How long is the open beta gonna be online for btw?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 17, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Oh you and your monopoly money. Euro>>Dollar. Even now



Well how many aircraft carriers does YOUR country have? Yea thats what I thought. So ha!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 17, 2011)

Alienware...!


----------



## Wan (Aug 17, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, 2000 for a PC is overkill. If you want a good one it'll still cost you around ?1200-1500. At least here with the rediculous amount of money they charge you for parts.



It's less expensive to buy parts online than in retail stores.  Prices at Best Buy (an electronics store here in the US...do you have Best Buy in Europe?) tend to be 50% more than what you could get online.



jaknblak said:


> Alienware...!



...is too expensive and overrated.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 17, 2011)

Oman said:


> It's less expensive to buy parts online than in retail stores.  Prices at Best Buy (an electronics store here in the US...do you have Best Buy in Europe?) tend to be 50% more than what you could get online


Yeah, he buys them online. He even gets discounts because he always buys from the same store. But the Euro is fucked up. Everything is so expensive here compared to America for example. 


Whip Whirlwind said:


> Well how many aircraft carriers does YOUR country have? Yea thats what I thought. So ha!


You guys have more water to work with. We don't need that many carriers


----------



## Stringer (Aug 17, 2011)

Munken said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDDfPxF3EFE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ohmyGOD


Alright I'm sold, a must buy, this game will be fun.


----------



## Wan (Aug 17, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> You guys have more water to work with. We don't need that many carriers



Are you admitting we own the Atlantic and the Pacific?


----------



## Mozq (Aug 18, 2011)

Naked said:


> Thanks for stating the obvious.



You're welcome.


----------



## Face (Aug 18, 2011)

I can't wait for October/November. I'll be getting both Star Wars TOR and Battlefield 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRme7HanXoA&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

Co-op


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 18, 2011)

Oman said:


> Are you admitting we own the Atlantic and the Pacific?


No it owns you


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2011)

PS3 version still sounds 10 times better than MW3 on any platform.


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 18, 2011)

Naked said:


> PS3 version still sounds 10 times better than MW3 on any platform.


hell yeah!


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 18, 2011)

Naked said:


> PS3 version still sounds 10 times better than MW3 on any platform.


Do you like walking marathons to find a person and the BC2 type of gameplay. Cause quite honestly, from what they've shown so far. This game looks very similar to BC2. Of course I need to see more maps, weapons and game types before judging it. That's why I want to play the demo. I don't mind searching for opponents, but when it takes too long or the maps are too camp friendly, I'd rather pass on this game.


----------



## Corruption (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like server browser is confirmed for consoles.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 18, 2011)

just preordered mines today and it better not disappoint


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 18, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> You guys have more water to work with. We don't need that many carriers



Ha we have 11 supercarriers, which might actually be more than europe combined. Nobody needs that many carriers. Its pretty much just "hey everybody look how big our naval cock is!"


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 19, 2011)

Im gonna be the greatest fighter pilot ever 

And recon


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 19, 2011)

This game will be fucking godlike.


----------



## Mozq (Aug 19, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Do you like walking marathons to find a person and the BC2 type of gameplay. Cause quite honestly, from what they've shown so far. This game looks very similar to BC2. Of course I need to see more maps, weapons and game types before judging it. That's why I want to play the demo. I don't mind searching for opponents, but when it takes too long or the maps are too camp friendly, I'd rather pass on this game.



Then get out.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 19, 2011)

Une gore sage m?rgen hagen I will not.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 19, 2011)

Thats why they have vehicles.
Yeah bitch, lol. Seriously though...one way or the other this shit is gonna be a blast. And Im dead serious abt becoming a pro pilot!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea, I know u dont care 




*EDIT!*: 

LOL. They're going all out.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow, EA.

And Newegg.com has BF3 Limited Edition available for preorder for PS3, Xbox 360, and PC for $48 if anyone's interested. Free shipping too.


----------



## Face (Aug 20, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Thats why they have vehicles.
> Yeah bitch, lol. Seriously though...one way or the other this shit is gonna be a blast. And Im dead serious abt becoming a pro pilot!
> 
> 
> ...



Which system are you going to be playing on? I'm gonna be playing it on my PC.
I really wanna try out the fighter planes too.


----------



## DominusDeus (Aug 20, 2011)

Munken said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDDfPxF3EFE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ohmyGOD



Is the music used in that available anywhere?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 20, 2011)

Face said:


> Which system are you going to be playing on? I'm gonna be playing it on my PC.
> I really wanna try out the fighter planes too.



Ps3 (dont have one ATM but will be getting one). My PC cant handle this! It can handle Crysis at medium on all settings but thats MEH.

Everyone wants to be a pilot! But I shall be the greatest! Screw walking.


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2011)

If you can handle Crysis you should be able to handle this game on medium settings.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 20, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> If you can handle Crysis you should be able to handle this game on medium settings.



Yea but imagine all the action BF3 will have in multiplayer compared to Crysis


----------



## Taki (Aug 20, 2011)

Ill be playing this on my  PS3 as well. Cant wait to see what it looks like up close.


----------



## Corruption (Aug 20, 2011)

I think I'll finally go ahead and pre-order this. Always knew I would, just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 20, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> If you can handle Crysis you should be able to handle this game on medium settings.



Yeah...I should be able to run it but Im sure the Ps3 will be able to run it way smoother and look more polished(than my PC can that is). Plus I wanna play with frenz, lol.


----------



## DanE (Aug 20, 2011)

Some people are dissapointed because the game is 30 fps in concoles but I think thats ok, more fps would make the game way to smooth, making kills way to easy.  I'm very exited to see what more things they put on battlefield 3 to promote team play.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 20, 2011)

My people! I bring you leaked shit!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gm1SqbRwbhU[/YOUTUBE]

Watch it! 

EDIT: Well ok, the vid isnt that epic. Lol.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 20, 2011)

DanE said:


> Some people are dissapointed because the game is 30 fps in concoles but I think thats ok, more fps would make the game way to smooth, making kills way to easy.  I'm very exited to see what more things they put on battlefield 3 to promote team play.



I think you're trolling...


Why wouldn't you want a smooth experience?


----------



## Gecka (Aug 20, 2011)

DanE said:


> Some people are dissapointed because the game is 30 fps in concoles but I think thats ok, more fps would make the game way to smooth, making kills way to easy.  I'm very exited to see what more things they put on battlefield 3 to promote team play.



Are you retarded?


----------



## Munken (Aug 20, 2011)

It's true, and MW3 will have 3 fps tops to make it even more hardcore


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 20, 2011)

Was Crysis 2 also 30 FPS on Consoles and 60 FPS on PC? Cause the console version played like shit compared to the PC version. Now I'm not saying BF3 will as well, but those 30 FPS did matter a lot IMO.


----------



## Wan (Aug 20, 2011)

The more impressive effects, detail, and animation of games like Crysis 2 and Battlefield 3 do knock down the framerate on consoles to around 30 fps or lower.  Performance on the PC is dependent on just what hardware you have in it.  On the other hand, you have to sacrifice a lot in order to get 60 FPS on consoles.  The Call of Duty games don't even play at true 720p native resolution, they're something like 1024x600 upscaled to 720p.


----------



## DanE (Aug 21, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Are you retarded?





> I think you're trolling...
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't you want a smooth experience?



No..., Im just saying that when I play Call of Duty MW2 where fps are 60 its very easy to kill some one and thats alright since its a close up game. Heres a thing 60 fps facilitates, that would not work on BC3.

* Aiming*- Sure in battlefield 3 its said snipers are not frozen like in battlefield 2 but still, you only need some time to get it to not move and now with prone it would be even easier.  With the large maps in battlefield 3 it will be extremely easy to pick up smoother moving objects from a long distance with 60 fps that from 30 fps.  This doesn't account to sniping only, any type of aiming would be easier, locking on planes, shooting with the helicopter, basic shooting from long distance.  Combine this with player tagging which identifies them from long range and in you will have many easy kills.

If this was a closer up game of course I would like 60 fps because you need to react faster since you are all tightly packed together and the places aren't that open but since Battlefield 3 its a very large and open game, you can spot people from a distance or in the air+ you got infrared cameras in those air vehicles(chopper gunner from MW2 :/) +plus destructible environments, so if we had gotten 60 fps the game would have resort to long range attacking and getting from objective to objective would be difficult.

You might be thinking was is the problem if im the one getting those easy kills instead of killing me, well for ones since killing will come so easy you would be distracted from the objective and focus on just killing.  Another thing since killing is so easy, you wont need to rely on your teammates that much, ruining the funnest thing at least for me in BC2 which is teamwork.

PC gaming is much different, in pc everything is more fast paced and has a lot more players.  So it does require that smoothness to react quickly but in consoles there aren't that much player compared to console so games are calmer. 

The problem is the low number of players on consoles (24 players), 60 fps would be a problem, because the chances of someone  *you* getting shot and not spotting your attacker are higher in the console and with 60 fps dodging those bullets will be very difficult for you.  How does PC solve this you ask, well easy it has 64 players. To resume it all, Console gaming is calmer, gives you time to think, hide, aim and pick up enemies while PC the game play is more rushed you cant stay in a place for long, because theres 32 people trying to kill you and you need to react fast to planes Vehicles, Snipers, Infantry etc, so you need that extra FPS to be able to react. 

I just didn't want BBC3 to become a snipefest and there is a reason why people in Modern Warfare 2 dislike people who aim down the sight aka Hardscoping is extremely easy with such a smooth game. 

And thats all I have to say thanx for reading.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 21, 2011)

All I read was bullshit.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 21, 2011)

DanE said:


> No..., Im just saying that when I play Call of Duty MW2 where fps are 60 its very easy to kill some one and thats alright since its a close up game. Heres a thing 60 fps facilitates, that would not work on BC3.
> 
> * Aiming*- Sure in battlefield 3 its said snipers are not frozen like in battlefield 2 but still, you only need some time to get it to not move and now with prone it would be even easier.  With the large maps in battlefield 3 it will be extremely easy to pick up smoother moving objects from a long distance with 60 fps that from 30 fps.  This doesn't account to sniping only, any type of aiming would be easier, locking on planes, shooting with the helicopter, basic shooting from long distance.  Combine this with player tagging which identifies them from long range and in you will have many easy kills.
> 
> ...


Please stop posting. I'm getting headaches from your idiocy. Just admit when you're wrong and it can save us from a wall of text.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 21, 2011)

You guys are harsh, lol.

Dont worry 'bout em DanE!


----------



## DanE (Aug 21, 2011)

> All I read was bullshit.



Okay 



> Please stop posting. I'm getting headaches from your idiocy. Just admit when you're wrong and it can save us from a wall of text.



I'm wrong of what exactly?

Smoother Game=Easier Aiming- I'm pretty sure this is correct.  Ive played games with 60 fps compared to games with 30 fps and in 60 fps killing and getting killed was very easy while in 30 fps killing and getting killed was very hard.  

Less People=Calmer Game-Yep this is correct also

Wide Open Maps= Easier to get spotted by Snipers, Helicopters , planes from long distance. - Correcto 

Less people=Calmer game- Yes

Calmer Game=Better Concentration- Correct Also

More people- More rushed game - Yes correct

Tightly packed games require you to react faster.- Right again. 

You don't even have to do a wall of text just prove all of the things I mentioned above as wrong and Ill gladly admit im wrong, I have no problem with it, it wont change the fact that the game is still gonna be 30 fps and you guys are gonna buy it and your gonna like it.


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 21, 2011)

This could be better than MW3. I hope it is.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Pseudo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm new to this whole FPS fiasco, but I see you BF3 people are behaving real immature; even the company higher - ups creating the game are behaving like douche bags. Are they trying to bring themselves down to a low level to appeal to the morons on YouTube?


----------



## Gecka (Aug 21, 2011)

DanE said:


> I'm wrong of what exactly?
> 
> Smoother Game=Easier Aiming- I'm pretty sure this is correct.  Ive played games with 60 fps compared to games with 30 fps and in 60 fps killing and getting killed was very easy while in 30 fps killing and getting killed was very hard.


It's not so much easier kills, as it is being rewarded for good reflexes. The FPS and internet connection makes all the difference when trying to shoot a guy who is about to roll past a corner.



> Less People=Calmer Game-Yep this is correct also
> 
> Wide Open Maps= Easier to get spotted by Snipers, Helicopters , planes from long distance. - Correcto
> 
> ...


Just stop. Please.
Less people does not mean a "calmer game." It's all proportional to the map size. 10 people on Heavy Metal is bound to be slow. Whereas just 8 people on Isle Innocentes is going to be hectic as hell.

Also the concentration thing is bullshit. Having a calm game is boring as fuck. A half decent gamer should be able to account for at least 3 ongoing things on the map.

"Oh shit there's a helicopter up, there's very few bush wookies, that building is about to collapse, my teammates are clustering up, and my asshole is leaking etc etc."



> You don't even have to do a wall of text just prove all of the things I mentioned above as wrong and Ill gladly admit im wrong, I have no problem with it, it wont change the fact that the game is still gonna be 30 fps and you guys are gonna buy it and your gonna like it.



You don't need to post again to explain your idiocy. You're just a stubborn idiot who won't admit that he's wrong. We all derp once in a while. Just have the balls to admit it. It'll save us all a lot of time.

More fps is better, no matter what the game or platform. Simple as that.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 21, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> I'm new to this whole FPS fiasco, but I see you BF3 people are behaving real immature; even the company higher - ups creating the game are behaving like douche bags. Are they trying to bring themselves down to a low level to appeal to the morons on YouTube?


I only see EA acting stupid, which is only the publisher. But maybe I missed something...

And damn, I wanted to play this game @ GC, but 4 hours of waiting was just too much... .__.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 21, 2011)

Naw, a lot of people want MW3 to fall, so they side with BF3.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 21, 2011)

Who wants to to have a  race across each map 

First team is allowed access to any vehicle but cannot retaliate/use any weapons and the second team's goal is to kill everyone on Team one and stop em from making it across the map 

Idk if its good idea or not, lol. We'll see

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGeU4NvRQGk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wan (Aug 21, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Naw, a lot of people want MW3 to fall, so they side with BF3.



Yeah, but really, if BF3 was to become the new top dog, would things be any better for the MW haters?


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 22, 2011)

They would get bragging rights..that's pretty much it, I guess.


----------



## Face (Aug 22, 2011)

I've played both Modern Warfare 2 and BF2. I enjoyed BF2 more mainly because there are many ways to play the game. The option to use vehicles is a very good idea. It makes the game far more enjoyable. I also love the fact that they are finally adding jets.


----------



## tminty1 (Aug 22, 2011)

I hope this is better than MW3. But im really waiting on uncharted 3.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 22, 2011)

> There has been tons of Battlefield 3 info floating around the internet this past week. Recently, DICE developers have been much more generous with specifics on weapons and other details about the game. In particular, Alan Kertz, known as Demize99 on Twitter, has revealed some interesting tidbits of info and MP1st has it all here:
> 
> When asked about the AK47 and the two M16′s, Kertz stated, "the M16A3 and M16A4 are both in the game, [this] was decided after the fact sheet was printed." What could be the in-game difference between the two is still unknown. Perhaps they are meant for different classes? In regard to the AK47, Kertz said the "AK47 is obsolete. We have the AK74M."
> 
> ...


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 22, 2011)

^ Oh noes...

That was going to be my sniping/camping spot!


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2011)

No 1-hit body shot kills?  Not even if I hit the person's heart?  I call bullshit.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 22, 2011)

Face said:


> I've played both Modern Warfare 2 and BF2. I enjoyed BF2 more mainly because there are many ways to play the game. The option to use vehicles is a very good idea. It makes the game far more enjoyable. I also love the fact that they are finally adding jets.



if you played BF 2 they had jets your talking about BFBC 2


----------



## tminty1 (Aug 23, 2011)

BF3 is going to be awesome.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 23, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> No 1-hit body shot kills?  Not even if I hit the person's heart?  I call bullshit.



Id say realistically if you get tagged with an anti-material round - you _should _go down.

Doesnt matter if it only gets you in shoulder/arm/leg - you wouldnt have that limb anymore and hence wouldnt be able to fight which is basically the same as being dead. 

Maybe increase the muzzle flash, increase the reload/recoil or have them only fire the weapon in prone position, so no firing that sniper while moving or in close range.


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2011)

> have them only fire the weapon in prone position



I can get behind that, pity that such a thing won't ever happen.


----------



## Face (Aug 23, 2011)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> if you played BF 2 they had jets your talking about BFBC 2



Yup. I played bad company 2.


----------



## Alien (Aug 25, 2011)

I missed a voucher for a free copy of the limited edition because i was banned on another forum 

I couldn't read my pm


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 25, 2011)

lol What forum was this?


----------



## dream (Aug 25, 2011)

Alien said:


> I missed a voucher for a free copy of the limited edition because i was banned on another forum
> 
> I couldn't read my pm



I would rage if that had happened to me.


----------



## Alien (Aug 25, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> lol What forum was this?



Forum of my favorite football club. One of the regulars there works for EA Spain and he knew i was interested in the game

But that fucking ban 



Eternal Goob said:


> I would rage if that had happened to me.



I doubleface-palmed in RL


----------



## dream (Aug 25, 2011)

Why were you banned?


----------



## Alien (Aug 25, 2011)

Because i told someone to die 

like



> die


----------



## dream (Aug 25, 2011)

Silly mods can't take a joke, it was a joke right?


----------



## Alien (Aug 25, 2011)

No 















I've been banned for the same offense before. Football is serious business


----------



## Corruption (Aug 25, 2011)

That sucks, I wish somebody would give me a free copy. Although, my pre-order is already paid off.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Aug 25, 2011)

Will this game be as good on 360 as ps3? I originally had it preordered on ps3 but changed it to 360 so I could play it with a friend that is getting it on 360. I've heard things about the awesome new lighting system not working on the 360 and it worries me.


----------



## dream (Aug 25, 2011)

The graphics being not as good doesn't mean that the game won't be as good, it'll still be a blast to play on the 360.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 25, 2011)

So did EA Origin influence anybody's decision to buy/to not buy this for PC? I was bummed that my PC couldn't run BF3, but with this ridiculous invasion of privacy (imo) I wouldn't have gotten it for PC even if it could run it.


----------



## dream (Aug 25, 2011)

The fact that I need to have Origin to play BF3 does piss me off but I'll still be getting the game.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 25, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> Will this game be as good on 360 as ps3? I originally had it preordered on ps3 but changed it to 360 so I could play it with a friend that is getting it on 360. I've heard things about the awesome new lighting system not working on the 360 and it worries me.




It all depends on how DICE is going to optimize for the respective consoles, obviously PC taking priority and therefore going to be the best.

PS3 is for sure more capable of excellent graphics, but whether or not DICE will utilize them is still in the air


----------



## Corruption (Aug 25, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So did EA Origin influence anybody's decision to buy/to not buy this for PC?



Not at all.


----------



## dream (Aug 25, 2011)

Dice talked about some of their weapons customization options over at Battleblog. 



Images of the same gun.



> Basically, each main weapon in the game has three accessory slots, where you can attach weapon accessories you have unlocked. Weapon accessory unlocks are received on a per weapon basis, meaning that the more time you spend with a particular weapon, the more options you will have to customize that weapon to fit different your combat role and play style.





> The unlockable weapon accessories include an assortment of optics, suppressors, bipods, barrels, underslung grenade launchers, underslung shotguns, foregrips, flashlights, laser sights, and more.


----------



## Alien (Aug 26, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So did EA Origin influence anybody's decision to buy/to not buy this for PC? I was bummed that my PC couldn't run BF3, but with this ridiculous invasion of privacy (imo) I wouldn't have gotten it for PC even if it could run it.



Yup

Trying to get my hand on a free copy now cause i'm not really looking to support Origin with my money. 

It's even shittier than steam was at the beginning and i have zero to no faith in EA to fix it.

If i can't find a free copy then i'll just have to skip this game.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 26, 2011)

Yea, normally with dickish company moves im like "Oh stop complaining its not THAT bad", but this is just...wow. 

Playing a game doesn't seem worth it to give EA complete and total access to my computer and all its contents (+contents of external HDs) as well as the right to sell that info to third parties.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't care about the size of the file, I care about what it does. And I do read over EULAs. Most of them only imply ownership of things I do with their application/service, like facebook. It doesn't give them access to literally everything on my computer. 

And yea Apple is equally hilarious.

Im not saying HEY YOU DONT BUY THIS GAME, just wondering if this move altered anybody's decision, and stated my own opinion on the matter (since this is well...a forum).


----------



## Wan (Aug 27, 2011)

Steam's EULA has the same provision for collecting aggregate and personal information about its users.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

Why you can't kill civilians in BF3:



> While many action and shooting games allow the gamer to gun down innocent civilians, Battlefield 3 won't be among them.
> 
> The game's executive producer Patrick Bach has been talking about the practical and moral difficulties of allowing players to kill innocents, or alternatively, of barring them from absolute freedom. He told Rock, Paper, Shotgun, "I'm trying to stay away from civilians in games like BF because I think people will do bad. I don't want to see videos on the internet where people shoot civilians. That's something I will sanitize by removing that feature from the game."
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2011)

Eh.  I don't have any problems with this, they just don't want to deal with any shitstorm that might arise.  It's the same with Bethesda and how they won't let kids be killed in Skyrim.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

Couldn't kill kids in either of the Fallouts as I recall, either.

Though actually I only remember kids in Fallout 3...

And Obsidian fucked up New Vegas anyway...

But I digress. Still a respectable move. Not like a game needs reckless civilian slaughter to be any good.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Aug 30, 2011)

> "doesn't mean that I don't want people to feel that war is not good"



dat triple negative

I can't think of many non-sandbox games that even have innocent civilians around that can be killed, so I don't see how this would be a problem. However, I don't think having killable civilians around would lead to any shitstorm unless there was a mission that required you to murder them.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 30, 2011)

lol, I can see this happening.


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2011)

That will definitely happen, in BC2 I still see idiots waiting for the helicopter to respawn all the time.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2011)

There will always be idiots in any multiplayer.

Always.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 30, 2011)

So anyone know when the public demo is coming out?


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2011)

They'll tell us when the beta will be sometime in September.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 30, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> So anyone know when the public demo is coming out?


They just recently delayed it to early October.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 30, 2011)

Okay. So with pre-order, how many days/weeks/months ahead do you actually have to order the game to actually get the pre-order stuff. Cause if I decide to buy this I want the map pack as well.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you could wait even until the last day before it comes out, but I'm guessing it varies between retailers.

I did it for Infamous 1. I preordered the day before release and still got my goodies.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 30, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Okay. So with pre-order, how many days/weeks/months ahead do you actually have to order the game to actually get the pre-order stuff. Cause if I decide to buy this I want the map pack as well.



It would depend on the vendor. Amazon, for example, keeps most of their pre-order bonus till the day before and even the day of release.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 2, 2011)

Since MW3 released a new trailer today, of course BF3 would have a retort ready.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kD1iK9ZFAWc[/YOUTUBE]

At some points it is a bit childish, but its nice seeing this kind of competition between 2 AAA titles.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2011)

Loving the comments.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 2, 2011)

Meh, It's all PC hype.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 2, 2011)

Battlefield games are almost never like that, though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 2, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Battlefield games are almost never like that, though.



They're trying to make it look fast paced to appeal to the MW crowd. Honestly, I've had really good games where it is almost that fast paced, where at least one person from my squad is a live, but its not routine.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 2, 2011)

*All this BF3 hate for mw3 is turning me off this game more and more it sad because Bf was my first modern shooter.................*


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2011)

> It’s been disappointing for PC game modders that Battlefield 3 won’t ship with mod tools, because the new Frostbite 2.0 engine is simply too complex for modders to use, not to mention there are tricky licensing issues with third party software used in Frostbite.
> 
> But according to DICE’s general manager Karl-Magnus Troedsson, DICE has heard the community and their wishes, and said in recent interview with AusGamers,
> 
> ...







I really really want mod tools.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4pCTCEpUI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Sep 3, 2011)

The extended version isn't quite as good as the first video but it gets me pumped up just as much.


----------



## Alien (Sep 4, 2011)

> the new Frostbite 2.0 engine is simply too complex for modders to use



what bullshit


----------



## dream (Sep 4, 2011)

Alien said:


> what bullshit



They could have come up with a better excuse.  

At least they said that they are looking at making modding tools sometime after the release, BF2 got mod tools months after release so there is hope.


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

> I didn't notice this during my time with the game last month, because I was either rolling along blissfully or exploding disgracefully, but EA's upcoming Battlefield 3 has magic tanks.
> 
> And they are magic, because they're capable of doing something no actual tank has ever been capable of: healing themselves. Yes, in Battlefield 3 tanks (and any other armoured vehicle for that matter) can, if "lightly damaged", take cover away from enemy fire for a while and, if they don't get hit again, recover their health. Just like the infantry can.
> 
> Developers DICE say it's "our way of giving smart non-Engineers a fighting chance to keep his vehicle in the battle", but there'll be some—no doubt those waiting in line back at a spawn point for a tank to blow up—who will be less enthused.





Come on Dice.  

There was no need for this feature.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 5, 2011)

This is old news... And if they think it's balanced that way than I will life with it!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks like BF3 will come on two disc for the 360.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 5, 2011)

It will probably follow Dead Space 2's format.


----------



## jobhunter (Sep 5, 2011)

Going max out this game on my windows 2000.


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

jobhunter said:


> Going max out this game on my windows 2000.



Impossible, you need DX11 to fully max the game unless you mean that you'll use all the maximum settings possible on your Windows 2000.  Oh wait Windows 2000 only supports up to DX9 and BF3 doesn't support DX9.  Seems like you won't even be able to play it on Windows 2000.


----------



## jobhunter (Sep 5, 2011)

Damn, I need a new computer. I've been gaming on it for years.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 5, 2011)

self-healing tanks?

okay DICE, I get that you are trying to win over the abandoning CoD community, but this is just ridiculous


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2011)

when's the BETA?


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

No date for the Beta has been released yet besides sometime in September.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 6, 2011)

Gecka said:


> self-healing tanks?
> 
> okay DICE, I get that you are trying to win over the abandoning CoD community, but this is just ridiculous


The tanks don't fully recover. I think recovery balances the new feature to disable tanks...


----------



## Gecka (Sep 6, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> The tanks don't fully recover. I think recovery balances the new feature to disable tanks...



Since you bring up that feature, it's also fucking stupid. IMO Bad company 2 nailed the vehicle system (including the damage that rockets do to tanks). Sure the helicopters were overpowered (and the smoke screen that knocked off tracer darts needed to be taken out), but it was overall a pretty great system.

And from what I've heard, it takes more than 3 rockets and more than 4 C4 to destroy tanks now. That's retarded beyond belief.

If this turns out like Medal of Honor did, I'm going lose all faith in DICE.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 6, 2011)

By the way the way its written its seems that if a tank gets hit by say one rocket and the driver has the sense to back off...the tank will slowly repair itself.

But if it gets nailed to the point that it gets below say 60%...you got to call an engi for road side assistance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> No date for the Beta has been released yet besides sometime in September.



thanx for the info.. guess i'll have to wait till it pops out on my PSN store menu


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not too worried about tanks, Its not like it can go camp in a building or something to recover. A huge target like that just sitting around seems like it'd be easy pickins for a mortar strike or something.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 6, 2011)

What weapons/utilities do people have to take down jets? Besides other jets lol...


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 6, 2011)

Tracer darts? lol


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

Bleach said:


> What weapons/utilities do people have to take down jets? Besides other jets lol...



Tanks...

I hope that I can fire and manage a lucky shot on a jet.  Would be incredible.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 6, 2011)

Bleach said:


> What weapons/utilities do people have to take down jets? Besides other jets lol...


AA guns. BC2 had them for anti-heli so I imagine BF3 will have them as well.


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

Also I hope that the M-95 is able to take one out.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 6, 2011)

No-scope the pilot. 5 mil views on Youtube.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 6, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> AA guns. BC2 had them for anti-heli so I imagine BF3 will have them as well.



It'd be incredibly hard to take one down with the AA guns they had in BC2 because of missile drop and jets going 50000000x faster than helicopters. Unless they put steroids in those AA guns


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 6, 2011)

If this is 'realism' the jets should be moving at mach speed.  

GL tagging that!


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 6, 2011)

...........


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

Battlefield air combat at its best.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3lVdEJGC6g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyuXsODst_M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F879-vd_IVk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

Lol at the newb who crashed his jet.


----------



## Alien (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh yes

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5eLbPQt_Pk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks amazing.


----------



## Alien (Sep 9, 2011)

We will unleash the fucking fury upon our enemies, Fail


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

You're getting it for PC?  Awesome.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 9, 2011)

Graphics!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5eLbPQt_Pk&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Sep 9, 2011)

If i can spare the money 

I'll have to make some hard choices on what i'm going to buy. Especially now that D3 looks likely for this year as well

Jezus Christ


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 9, 2011)

All that is guaranteed is that u gonna get Battlefield 3!

Screw buying milk, apples & meat. BF3 comes before your health and other essential needs to survive.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Graphics!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5eLbPQt_Pk&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]



OMG 

*pre-orders*


*Spoiler*: __ 




not really, but still.. i can't wait for the BETA


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

> BF3 comes before your health and other essential needs to survive.



BF3 won't be that good.  

Alien:  You can always wait to buy D3 until next year.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 9, 2011)

Why are most of the gameplay videos, lets hide behind a rock, wall whatever type of gameplay. I only remember one video with an offensive player. I don't remember who posted it, but he was good. I want to see more types of gameplay.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 9, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Why are most of the gameplay videos, lets hide behind a rock, wall whatever type of gameplay. I only remember one video with an offensive player. I don't remember who posted it, but he was good. I want to see more types of gameplay.



This gameplay vid was pretty action packed. It starts quiet though.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyy0BideDR8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: This one has way more action.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z11aAzBVt_8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow, I feel like playing this is going to be like the first time I played Call Of Duty (Not MW), where I turn my speakers way up to make it sound like real war.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Why are most of the gameplay videos, lets hide behind a rock, wall whatever type of gameplay. I only remember one video with an offensive player. I don't remember who posted it, but he was good. I want to see more types of gameplay.



The new generation of gamers is full of sissies.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 9, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Why are most of the gameplay videos, lets hide behind a rock, wall whatever type of gameplay. I only remember one video with an offensive player. I don't remember who posted it, but he was good. I want to see more types of gameplay.



Because taking cover is smart, especially when you're trying to capture points in conquest. Now always doing that is pretty gay and going on the offensive with a good squad is really fun.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Wow, I feel like playing this is going to be like the first time I played Call Of Duty (Not MW), where I turn my speakers way up to make it sound like real war.



The sound is great. The fist time I played Bad Company, I was amazed by it. Just from shooting indoors compared to outdoors is pretty awesome to hear.


----------



## DominusDeus (Sep 11, 2011)

Got Bad Company 2 for my 360 yesterday (and the other stuff that was half off). Haven't played multiplayer yet, but the campaign is fun. Wish the button settings were a bit more customizable. Accidentally throwing grenades isn't fun.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 11, 2011)

I was pretty disappointed in BC2's campaign when compared to the first.

DICE can't afford to screw it up this time around.


----------



## DominusDeus (Sep 11, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> I was pretty disappointed in BC2's campaign when compared to the first.
> 
> DICE can't afford to screw it up this time around.



BC2 is my first Battlefield game, so I've nothing to compare it to. But I'm loving the characters and the humor it's showing. I hope BF3 keeps this.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 11, 2011)

Ah. Well, I don't think BF3's gonna have that humor dynamic like Bad Company did lol. Just a heads up.


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Ah. Well, I don't think BF3's gonna have that humor dynamic like Bad Company did lol. Just a heads up.



Good riddance, the humor in BC2 wasn't exactly stellar.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 11, 2011)

The whole team interaction with each other in general was meh.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 11, 2011)

BC2's single player was like a bad war movie.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

That's implying there's a _good_ war movie.

Besides FMJ.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> That's implying there's a _good_ war movie.
> 
> Besides FMJ.


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm not even going to bother with the single player.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 11, 2011)

Buying shooters for single player stories


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 11, 2011)

I can't just not play the campaign for any shooter, even if it even wasn't the main focus of the game. Whenever I get BF3, I gotta play the campaign first.


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Buying shooters for single player stories





I buy Half-Life for the story.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

That's not FMJ.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 11, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Buying shooters for single player stories



I actually played the Halo games and the MWarfare games mainly because of the stories.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 11, 2011)

So you could enjoy them for a couple of days max? Might as well just rent the game then instead of buyin it.


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> So you could enjoy them for a couple of days max? Might as well just rent the game then instead of buyin it.



Might as well do that for every game, just rent them.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

So this is the new Call of Duty game, right?


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> So this is the new Call of Duty game, right?



Silly Krory.  This is the new Battlefield game, Call of Duty doesn't have vehicles in it's multiplayer  while this does.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 11, 2011)

You must've never played COD:WaW?


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> You must've never played COD:WaW?



I certainly did not play it.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Silly Krory.  This is the new Battlefield game, Call of Duty doesn't have vehicles in it's multiplayer  while this does.



So this is Battlefield: World at Warfare 3?


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> So this is Battlefield: World at Warfare 3?



Probably.  And I'm liking this trend of games copying each other.  One day we might just have the perfect FPS that is a mix of TF2, Counter-Strike, Halo, Call of Duty, Battlefield, Tribes, Quake, Unreal Tournament, and so on.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

And Bulletstorm.

Just Saiyan.


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2011)

I couldn't exactly list every fun FPS game now could I?  Well I suppose I could but I'm a lazy cunt.


----------



## Russo (Sep 11, 2011)

BF3 360 image from beta leaked:


----------



## Bleach (Sep 12, 2011)

Halo's cooperative campaign made for near endless fun... 

Whenever I get an FPS I always play the campaign first then focus on multiplayer.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2011)

Game looks more pimp than MW3.


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2011)

Russo said:


> BF3 360 image from beta leaked:



I would have liked an in-game shot.  



Bleach said:


> Halo's cooperative campaign made for near endless fun...



I had a blast playing co-op with my friends, The Library on Legendary was my favorite map.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 12, 2011)

Russo said:


> BF3 360 image from beta leaked:





ROOL


WANT BETA NOWWWWWWWW


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 12, 2011)

Russo said:


> BF3 360 image from beta leaked:



Is that...on the left a....



































dildo...?


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2011)

O_o

It does look like one.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 12, 2011)

Lmao. Gotta be a joystick yo


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 12, 2011)

It's shopped, I've seen quite a few shops in my time.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TA-PppgYRhE[/YOUTUBE]


BF3 running on the xbox 360, don't judge the game by the video quality.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 12, 2011)

That's one unique peripheral device....yeah, it looks photoshopped...just thought of pointing it out.

I could have edited it better...not that Id know the purpose for it. lol


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2011)

The 360 version looks good enough, the campaign as expected won't be for me at all.  None of the various clips shown have me interested.  :/


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 12, 2011)

Ya godda play the campaign man.
Its training


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2011)

I didn't need training for BF2 and I surely don't need training for this.  

Besides once you've played enough shooters you tend to only need a few minutes to orientate yourself to a new FPS, it's like riding a different bicycle.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 12, 2011)

My people, I bring you more.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rb1JXJvqM0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2011)

That enemy in the beginning was just stupid, he should have peeked out into the corridor before attempting to kick the object away.  

Anyways the lightning looks superb.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 12, 2011)

The campaign is gonna seriously lack replay-value. The AI seems too pre-written. They gonna always do this at this point when your at this position sorta shit. Yeah...I like playing back the campaigns.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 12, 2011)

I was expecting scripted AI, so no surprises there.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 12, 2011)

I thought the demo would be MP beta..


----------



## Placeholder (Sep 12, 2011)

_Beta is on the 16 right?_


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2011)

Placeholder said:


> _Beta is on the 16 right?_



No date for the beta has been announced so far except for that it'll be announced soon.  :/


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 12, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I thought the demo would be MP beta..


It's always possible for DICE to tweak things in a future patch or before the release that are seen in the beta and need fixing.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 12, 2011)

Beta better be Multiplayer! Muthafucka


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 12, 2011)

I can't see why it wouldn't lol. Could you imagine the backlash that DICE will get if it was SP?


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> I can't see why it wouldn't lol. Could you imagine the backlash that DICE will get if it was SP?



It would almost be worth seeing.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 12, 2011)

If the Beta is single player, DICE has failed.


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2011)

Dice isn't quite crazy enough to do that, besides I'm sure that they learned the value to testing the multiplayer through an open beta especially after all the problems the BC2 beta shipped with.  But it would be amusing if they were that crazy.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 12, 2011)

BC2 still has most of it too lol. It's a shame.


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, at least the server browser works and network performance was somewhat improved.  I just assume that they couldn't spare much time to fix those problems.  :/


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 13, 2011)

I feel I shouldn't buy any of the big shooters coming out soon (BF3,GOW3,MW3) mainly as a boycott to the quality of the current consoles and to boycott the $100 game Activision make. 

Hoping for the Xbox 720 at E3 next year.


----------



## dream (Sep 13, 2011)

> I feel I shouldn't buy any of the big shooters coming out soon (BF3,GOW3,MW3) mainly as a boycott to the quality of the current consoles and to boycott the $100 game Activision make.



Sadly just one person won't even make a difference, it's a nice thought but pointless.  Buy the games if you feel that you'll enjoy them and have fun, there isn't anything else that you can do.


----------



## Wan (Sep 13, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> I feel I shouldn't buy any of the big shooters coming out soon (BF3,GOW3,MW3) mainly as a boycott to the quality of the current consoles and to boycott the $100 game Activision make.
> 
> Hoping for the Xbox 720 at E3 next year.



If you're unsatisfied with the quality of current consoles to the point of not buying games, just buy a PC/upgrade your current one.  Battlefield 3 will be way better on a decent PC than consoles anyways.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 13, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> I feel I shouldn't buy any of the big shooters coming out soon (BF3,GOW3,MW3) mainly as a boycott to the quality of the current consoles and to boycott the $100 game Activision make.
> 
> Hoping for the Xbox 720 at E3 next year.



Its not worth it IMO. These games are gonna be fun...
You're just gonna miss out. Life's too short to bitch. Lol


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 13, 2011)

> Electronic Arts has confirmed that Battlefield 3 will ship on two DVDs when released for the Xbox 360 -- one disc will house the game's co-op levels and multiplayer mode, while the other will feature the "superb" single-player campaign.
> 
> The game is a huge beast, but it's not too big for Blu-ray, with the PS3 version requiring only a single disc.
> 
> ...



Source: 

Oh EA


----------



## dream (Sep 13, 2011)

> while the other will feature the "superb" single-player campaign.



Lol.

What what's so funny Noctis?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 13, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Lol.
> 
> What what's so funny Noctis?



Doesn't mean it won't be like the other console versions as well.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 13, 2011)

So, one disc is SP and the other all MP? Okay.


----------



## ZenGamr (Sep 14, 2011)

Can't wait for this game. Planning on getting a new PC just for it (and skyrim ofc).


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 14, 2011)

I dont think I will be able to play BF3 on my laptop - like I do with BC2...


----------



## Alien (Sep 14, 2011)

PC beta is ready but the console versions are not (takes several weeks to get certification from Sony and MS) and they want to release it on all platforms together 

bastards


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 14, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I dont think I will be able to play BF3 on my laptop - like I do with BC2...


My laptop would have a heart attack if I tried to make it run BF3.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 14, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I dont think I will be able to play BF3 on my laptop - like I do with BC2...



They pretty much already said that if you can run BC2 you can run BF3.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 14, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> They pretty much already said that if you can run BC2 you can run BF3.



Yeah, but on the same settings? 

My BC2 never looked as good as that BF3 Desert Tank Rush footage.


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2011)

Alien said:


> PC beta is ready but the console versions are not (takes several weeks to get certification from Sony and MS) and they want to release it on all platforms together
> 
> bastards



God damn consoles.


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 15, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Source:
> 
> Oh EA



Even though I use PS3, this isn't really any problem unless you constantly switch between SP and MP. It's not like it tells you to switch discs in the middle of your online game.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 15, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> They pretty much already said that if you can run BC2 you can run BF3.


Really? Well now...

Might have a chance with this game after all.


----------



## Munken (Sep 15, 2011)

being able to run the game doesnt say much though lol


----------



## dream (Sep 15, 2011)

Munken said:


> being able to run the game doesnt say much though lol



Exactly, you could be running the game at 15 or 20 frames per second.


----------



## Alien (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## dream (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks fantastic, I certainly won't be able to achieve that level of detail on my computer.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 15, 2011)

I can see the frickin thread lines lool


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 15, 2011)

Why did you post this  Now the console version is going to look even shittier


----------



## Corruption (Sep 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNS_PciygZk[/YOUTUBE]

Here's some 360 footage, it still looks good.


----------



## Naked (Sep 16, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted here yet as I haven't been keeping track of this thread, but  is kinda really stupid.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 16, 2011)

Naked said:


> Not sure if this has been posted here yet as I haven't been keeping track of this thread, but  is kinda really stupid.


Roughly as stupid as the games that require Steam to run. As in, an extremely minor hassle.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 16, 2011)

Naked said:


> Not sure if this has been posted here yet as I haven't been keeping track of this thread, but  is kinda really stupid.


I hear it isn't that bad. I think you had to have it for the PC beta a while back, and no one seemed to mind. The only thing I don't like is how you need to have to be connected to the internet to play it.


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2011)

I knew that it was going to be made, a comparison video between the 360 and PC versions of the trailer has been made over at Kotaku.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBwUGA1oN28[/YOUTUBE]

CAUTION: A serious noob is playing.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 17, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNS_PciygZk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Here's some 360 footage, it still looks good.



Looks good enough for me.. Not gonna complain about graphics at all. It's gameplay I care about


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I knew that it was going to be made, a comparison video between the 360 and PC versions of the trailer has been made over at Kotaku.



Was there ever any doubt with people saying "PC AND 360 WILL LOOK THE SAME!"?


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> Was there ever any doubt with people saying "PC AND 360 WILL LOOK THE SAME!"?



There was no doubt at all.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

WHERE IS YOUR PC/CONSOLE EQUALITY NOW?


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 17, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBwUGA1oN28[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> CAUTION: A serious noob is playing.


Japanese players...watcha gonna do.


----------



## Alien (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Sep 20, 2011)

Battlefield 3 Beta: Sep 29 - Oct 10, Operation Metro/Rush Mode



FAQ


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2011)

Alien said:


> Battlefield 3 Beta: Sep 29 - Oct 10, Operation Metro/Rush Mode
> 
> 
> 
> FAQ



Wonderful news. 

Though I don't like how the beta is shorter than BC2's beta.


----------



## Jing (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh thank God we finally get a date.

I remember how the BC2 beta on PS3 lasted like 2 months....good times...


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice, now I'll be able to test out how BF3 runs on my comp.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 20, 2011)

Jing said:


> Oh thank God we finally get a date.
> 
> I remember how the BC2 beta on PS3 lasted like 2 months....good times...


And there's still bugs and glitches in the retail.


----------



## Jing (Sep 20, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> And there's still bugs and glitches in the retail.



Then theres the server glitch where we lose all our stats and guns every Sunday .  Wonderful


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 20, 2011)

Is it every Sunday? wow lol


----------



## Jing (Sep 20, 2011)

Yup. Its been like that for awhile now.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 20, 2011)

Damnit EA. I never realized that; I learned my lesson.


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2011)

Dice probably gave up seriously patching the game two or so months after release. :/


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 20, 2011)

Sounds good.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 20, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Dice probably gave up seriously patching the game two or so months after release. :/


Those stupid muffins.


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Those stupid muffins.



It does suck but I suppose that they had a strict timeline to follow.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 20, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It does suck but I suppose that they had a strict timeline to follow.


Strict timeline or not, it still pisses me off. It's almost embarrassing to see a "YOU WON" screen when you really lost and vice versa.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Sep 20, 2011)

At least it still plays the appropriate music, even if the text is mistaken.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 20, 2011)

Regardless, seeing the big and bold text is the first indication for me if I won or not.


----------



## Alien (Sep 21, 2011)

Bit disappointed we're getting the same maps as in the alpha. You'd think that Conquest is the mode most in need of fine tuning and testing.


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> Bit disappointed we're getting the same maps as in the alpha. You'd think that Conquest is the mode most in need of fine tuning and testing.



A beta, these days, is basically a demo of a game.


----------



## Alien (Sep 21, 2011)

The lack of time between the beta and release and the point in my previous post makes me think we're going to get a pretty unbalanced game 

Still on the fence about buying it.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 21, 2011)

Sign ups begin September 29th?


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 21, 2011)

Da feck


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 21, 2011)

^ Is that the case for BF3...?


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2011)

I think it's a BF3 styled PS3.  O_o


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh so they made it look like a ...?


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2011)

That does seem to be the case.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 22, 2011)

Alien said:


> The lack of time between the beta and release and the point in my previous post makes me think we're going to get a pretty unbalanced game
> 
> Still on the fence about buying it.



They're usually pretty good at balancing stuff. Remember they have up to the release date to fix things, so we'll most likely get a day one patch.


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> They're usually pretty good at balancing stuff. Remember they have up to the release date to fix things, so we'll most likely get a day one patch.



Day 1 patches are just stupid in most cases.  -_-

But it's better than a broken game I suppose.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, it's a ps3. Speaking of ps3s, EA announced that the ps3 players will get Expansions a week early.


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2011)

> EA announced that the ps3 players will get Expansions a week early.



Don't care, won't be getting any expansions until long after they are released.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll wait for a Battlefield 3 "Ultimate Edition."


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 23, 2011)

I stalk this game

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEiyQCscbMo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> I stalk this game
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEiyQCscbMo[/YOUTUBE]



You could be doing worse things I suppose.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 23, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't care, won't be getting any expansions until long after they are released.



You didn't preorder the game?

I do think it's stupid PS3 is getting Back to Karkand a week early, but then it's only a week and I can wait to play some BF2 maps.


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

> You didn't preorder the game?



No, I'm waiting till the beta is released so I can get a feel for the game.  Don't want to spend money on a game that I might only play for a few hours.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 23, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> No, I'm waiting till the beta is released so I can get a feel for the game.  Don't want to spend money on a game that I might only play for a few hours.



I see. Well if you like it, you could still preorder it and get the expansion for free, unless there's some sort of deadline for that.


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I see. Well if you like it, you could still preorder it and get the expansion for free, unless there's some sort of deadline for that.



I know but I'll probably still be uncertain until the release date.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 23, 2011)

All games should use da hippity hoppity music in their trailers.


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> All games should use da hippity hoppity music in their trailers.



I respectfully disagree, it worked well for the MW2 trailer but it didn't work so well for this small trailer.  :/


----------



## Gecka (Sep 23, 2011)

really?

jay-z?

ughghghghgh


----------



## Corruption (Sep 24, 2011)

Gecka said:


> really?
> 
> jay-z?
> 
> ughghghghgh



What's wrong with Jay-Z?

Although, I didn't like the trailer. It's too short and the song didn't fit in well.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 24, 2011)

i dislike him is all


----------



## Bleach (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't wait for thursday.... Gonna play non-stop


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 26, 2011)

A full-length trailer of that 99 problems teaser is up.


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> A full-length trailer of that 99 problems teaser is up.



[YOUTUBE]coOHjF4_apI[/YOUTUBE]

For those too lazy to look for it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

Gonna get this for Xbox 360  Since i have BC1 and 2 for PS3


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol FPS on console.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

i don't like elitism


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Lol FPS on console.



Some people just don't have the option to play a modern FPS on the PC, I pity them.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 26, 2011)

Blood, sweat, tears and 3 years of saving for my Alienware comp.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Blood, sweat, tears and 3 years of saving for my Alienware comp.


Why the devil would you waste money on Alienware?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 26, 2011)

It's served me pretty damn well for the past 2 years. No issues.


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2011)

Alienware sucks man.  Should have just built your own.  Would have been a bit cheaper.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 26, 2011)

I will almost assuredly do that when the time comes around for my next PC, likely in 3-4 years.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 26, 2011)

3 MORE DAYSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> [YOUTUBE]coOHjF4_apI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> For those too lazy to look for it.



Above and Beyond the Call of Duty??? that is the message?  I can't wait for the 29th


----------



## serger989 (Sep 26, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Why the devil would you waste money on Alienware?



I walked a high school dropout over the phone on how to build his computer from the parts I recommended he buy. He saved tons of money, was a smart thing he did. Alienware is a waste of money my friends... Newegg will save you lots of cash


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2011)

> Above and Beyond the Call of Duty??? that is the message?



That is the message.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice message, hopefully they deliver. :33


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 26, 2011)

I got me some codes for tomorrowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.





Early beta codes.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 26, 2011)

You're a BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

Good for you Raging Bird.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> I got me some codes for tomorrowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am jelly...


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 27, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> I got me some codes for tomorrowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be a good human being a upload some footage once you get it.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 27, 2011)

Ya'll PC FPS players need to stop hating on us console FPS gamers


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Ya'll PC FPS players need to stop hating on us console FPS gamers



I'm not hating on you guys.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGbo50Ar420&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 27, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGbo50Ar420&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]



LMAOROFL


----------



## Gecka (Sep 27, 2011)

What's with the sudden surge of PC elitism?


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

Gecka said:


> What's with the sudden surge of PC elitism?



People want to feel good about themselves and PC elitism is just another method to do so.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm thinking I should've pre-ordered from Origin to get into this beta, but I wanted the case for some reason. Probably because I have all of them since BF2.


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I'm thinking I should've pre-ordered from Origin to get into this beta, but I wanted the case for some reason. Probably because I have all of them since BF2.



Eh, you'll be able get the beta on the 29th.  The pre-order on Origin only lets you get the beta two days before everyone else.


----------



## ShadowStep (Sep 27, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Ya'll PC FPS players need to stop hating on us console FPS gamers


We don't hate on the console gamers, just the consoles


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 27, 2011)

Reading around the internet, apparently the matchmaking servers are being overloaded and there's a huge delay on the origin codes.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 27, 2011)

I got my email earlier, Im just waiting for them to put it up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2011)

so the public BETA's on the 29th?

can't wait


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

> so the public BETA's on the 29th?



Yes.  It'll last until October 10th.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 27, 2011)

360 Screens.


*Spoiler*: __ 














Remember guys, it's all about the gameplay! hurrh urh ruhruh uhrurhurhruhr


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> 360 Screens.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Look at those horrible textur---I agree with you, gameplay is the most important aspect and it'll practically be the same experien....shit.  I forgot about the PC version having 64 players for conquest.  So it won't be the same.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd rather just see an actual video of 360 gameplay and not screens tbh. But w/e, it looks decent to me.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd rather have a fun game than an ultra-realistic wallpaper

Also it's still the beta, so they prolly toned down the graphics a bit


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

> Also it's still the beta, so they prolly toned down the graphics a bit



Why would they do that at all?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2011)

wait.. so we got duped? lol.. i'll try out the BETA.. but i fear the gameplay will also be "meh" compared to the PC version..


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 27, 2011)

I found a good player to watch 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IaPxcAKMpQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei3btQYP0co&annotation_id=annotation_336599&src_vid=0IaPxcAKMpQ&feature=iv[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: I was a little worried that you wouldnt see enemies often on consoles but this changed my mind for sure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2011)

graphics-wise this looks nothing like PC(duh!)

but gameplay looks good.. hopefully UK accounts have it earlier


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 27, 2011)

To this day I cant notice a different between console and PC footage yo, lol.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Sep 27, 2011)

Can Russians only speak accented English now, or do players still get to choose whether they speak Russian or English?


----------



## Bleach (Sep 27, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Look at those horrible textur---I agree with you, gameplay is the most important aspect and it'll practically be the same experien....shit.  I forgot about the PC version having 64 players for conquest.  So it won't be the same.



Man I tried 32 player games on PC and it sucked balls cause I couldn't survive for 2 seconds on any map l0l. 

Before I tried it I was always hyped for wanting to try large ass games online but then I experienced it and it ruined me lool


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

Bleach, you just weren't good enough.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 27, 2011)

Yea I sucked ass on PC lol. Felt too awkward and didn't feel like getting used to it.

I'm kickass on console


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 27, 2011)

@Those killstreak videos. Is he playing against bots? How shitty can you be?


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

> I'm kickass on console



That's certainly commendable.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 27, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> @Those killstreak videos. Is he playing against bots? How shitty can you be?


99% of the BC community on consoles is pretty brain-dead..they probably migrated to the beta.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 27, 2011)

Just got done playing it. Ehh, it's alright. Feels a bit like COD.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 27, 2011)

Say it ain't so.


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Just got done playing it. Ehh, it's alright. Feels a bit like COD.



What parts did you like, if any, and what didn't you like?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 27, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Just got done playing it. Ehh, it's alright. Feels *a bit like COD*.



*Shudders*


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> *Shudders*



It's not the end of the world, he only said a bit.  And frankly I was pretty sure that it would become a bit more like COD; but it's just one person's opinion.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 27, 2011)

Well you cant expect it to be something totally different from COD. They share alot of similar elements and that map had alot of indoor and close up action so...


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 27, 2011)

Scratch the 'it's alright' from what I said, guys. After playing a bit more, I'm starting to warm up to it. It just feels a little faster paced compared to BC2. Not necessary a bad thing imo. Haven't touched a COD game in about a year but after about 20 mins, I was used to it. The guns are definitely harder to control (_especially_ the sniper rifle) compared to BC2 imo, which is a huge plus for me. It's like the game _really forces_ you to use a scope attachment. After I unlocked the ACOG, I was pulling off 1.5-2.0 KDs, when before I could barely get over 1.I use iron sights in BC2 half of the time, but I'll most likely be using a scope in BF3 90% of the time. All in all, I like it. It's a little more arcade-ish, which doesn't really surprise me. DICE is definitely trying to get COD fans to switch over to BF3.


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

That's good to hear, how is the map?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 27, 2011)

The map's fantastic. It shits on all the BC2 maps. Nothing even comes close imo.


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

Is there any chance that you could take a video?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 27, 2011)

No go on that one. 

You can check this live feed tho.


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll settle for the feed then.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 28, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Scratch the 'it's alright' from what I said, guys. After playing a bit more, I'm starting to warm up to it. It just feels a little faster paced compared to BC2. Not necessary a bad thing imo. Haven't touched a COD game in about a year but after about 20 mins, I was used to it. The guns are definitely harder to control (_especially_ the sniper rifle) compared to BC2 imo, which is a huge plus for me. It's like the game _really forces_ you to use a scope attachment. After I unlocked the ACOG, I was pulling off 1.5-2.0 KDs, when before I could barely get over 1.I use iron sights in BC2 half of the time, but I'll most likely be using a scope in BF3 90% of the time. All in all, I like it. It's a little more arcade-ish, which doesn't really surprise me. DICE is definitely trying to get COD fans to switch over to BF3.



What about... about... jets  ?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 28, 2011)

The Beta is fun, I played yesterday. The Map at first is overwhelming but you get used to it real fast. I didn't like the subway part that much but when you are attacking is real fun.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 28, 2011)

You can quickscope :sanji

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWc1ITOm6AI[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3iXuTuISf4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with quickscoping.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 28, 2011)

Quickscoping was one of the things I hated about COD....


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2011)

> Later I got into a much less laggy version of Caspian, where I stood around the airstrip with seven other guys, waiting for the jet to spawn. Everybody wants to be a jet pilot.







Hopefully this behavior will die down somewhat when the game is released.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 28, 2011)

No jets yet. We can only play on one map atm. Us lowly PS3 players anyway. 

Gonna spend more time with Recon when I get back home. See how I can handle quickscoping in this game. Bc2 was easier than MW2 imo.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't think there are any vehicles anyway in the open beta. Haven't played it yet.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 28, 2011)

What time is the beta gonna be available tomorrow for PC and Console?


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning would be nice. Like 7 AM.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 28, 2011)

But that's usually never the case.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2011)

Probably late in the afternoon.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 28, 2011)

Hurry the hell up and check it out!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwJK1KedEPs[/YOUTUBE]

Its so epic . Good god.

Im definitely gonna be in a vehicle alot on this map.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 28, 2011)

Conquest? I thought they were only allowing Rush O_o?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 28, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Conquest? I thought they were only allowing Rush O_o?


----------



## Jing (Sep 28, 2011)

God its gonna be laggy as hell tomorrow with everyone flooding the servers. I just hope I can get at least play 1 decent match.


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Conquest? I thought they were only allowing Rush O_o?



If they did say that they were only allowing Rush then they must have changed their mind.  Conquest is the bread and butter of BF, not letting people try it out is a dick move.


----------



## Alien (Sep 29, 2011)

Apparently some Caspian Border server(s) are up. Guys on neoGAF are playing on them.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 29, 2011)

Appletini or sexyelevator are the passwords to get into caspian border on pc.


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

Good thing that I don't have class tomorrow though it does suck that I do have work.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 29, 2011)

So team NF. Are we partying tomorrow?


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> So team NF. Are we partying tomorrow?



Team PC NF?  Yes.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 29, 2011)

yeah PM me your Gamertag for xbox live and we'll play.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2011)

FUCK YEA LET'S DO IT!

I'll be on both PC and Console. If I'm on PC expect me to suck balls as I've said before 

lol


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 29, 2011)

With team NF I meant PS3. Who gives a shit about gaybox and elitepc . I wish I could get it for the PC. Fuck my PC sucks.


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

> If I'm on PC expect me to suck balls as I've said before



You'll get good eventually.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 29, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> With team NF I meant PS3. Who gives a shit about gaybox and elitepc . I wish I could get it for the PC. Fuck my PC sucks.



Yeah I'll be around and I'm sure the others will be as well.

I'll get this game for the PC eventually (granted if it's really good), but for now it's all PS3. I'll probably record some stuff tomorrow.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 29, 2011)

PS3 NF memebers are you with me?


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 29, 2011)

And I can't play the beta because it requires a desktop-only driver. 

Well, that's it for me.


----------



## nick1689 (Sep 29, 2011)

y u always vex me


----------



## Sans (Sep 29, 2011)

What are you talking about? I'm just giving feed back.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 29, 2011)

1:25 am here...going to play it till I have to go to work...

And Im dying like fuck...lol


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 29, 2011)

I can't play. Endlessly stuck in Joining Server. After I choose a server, bf3.exe pops up in the processes tab, reaches 35k-47k memory and then disappears.

I had exact same problem during the Alpha, but I just thought servers were inactive, but now?

What the fuck? Any idea how to fix this?

Windows 7 64-bit
3.06 Ghz Dual Core
4GB RAM
GF 460 GTX 1GB

A friend with Windows 7 64-bit could run the game no problemo.

//HbS


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

God damn it.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll let you know if I have any problems, I'm running Windows 7 x64 too.

97% complete!


----------



## Corruption (Sep 29, 2011)

Now I've gotten some other error trying to install.


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone know the password for Caspian Border?  sexyelevator isn't working fro me.

Edit:  Found one that works.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 29, 2011)

Tried re-installing it again and it worked, now I'm just trying to get onto a server that's not full.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2011)

Installing it on PC is such a pain in the ass... But hopefully once I get all this figured out it'll be better >__>

I played on 360 for like 5 minutes before class and I couldn't tell shit from shit lol.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm trying to play a game on the PC, but every server I try to join says it's full even when it's not. When I try a quick match it's stuck on the matchmaking loading. This is annoying.


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

> When I try a quick match it's stuck on the matchmaking loading



Start Taskmanger and kill the BF3 process along with the Orgin and EAServer(?) process.  Restart Orgin and run BF3.  That fixed it for me.


----------



## Arsecynic (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone in the UK on XBL drop me your gamertag in a PM if you wanna party up.


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol glitches.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2011)

Yea it's not letting me play cause it says my driver isn't updated when I just updated it now....

EDIT: wait no it is... now im reminded of why i hate fps on pc lol


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

Restart the game again?  :/


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 29, 2011)

PS STore...
Down for maintainance...
FFS...


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

> Will I be able to play online multiplayer for free just like that??



Yes, as long as the beta lasts you'll be able to play multiplayer for free.  It ends on the 10th of October.

More fun from multiplayer.



I expected better Dice.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 29, 2011)

Got knifed...my first....cant wait to payback!


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2011)

I got my first knife  then I got knifed from someone who I thought was my teammate..


But there are a lot of glitches... How the hell they gonna finish the beta 15 days before the game is supposed to launch?


----------



## AlexNestoras (Sep 29, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, as long as the beta lasts you'll be able to play multiplayer for free.  It ends on the 10th of October.
> 
> More fun from multiplayer.
> 
> ...



thats why you should have a ps3 for such games


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

> thats why you should have a ps3 for such games



Nope, I can live with glitches if it mean shaving 64 players in BF3 on the PC.


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 29, 2011)

Just played two games of metro, everything on ultra at 1920x1200 

I can't wait for October 

And don't forget guy's it's still a beta not a demo. I also experienced small glitches (like for a ms) but other than that it all went pretty good. Fps wasn't high on ultra (around 30/40 outside) so I'm going to tone it down to high and some medium so I can play all the maps smoothly.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 29, 2011)

How do u go prone again?


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> How do u go prone again?



Default is z.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 29, 2011)

*Sigh*

PSN Store down for maintenance still.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> PSN Store down for maintenance still.


 Yeah My friend is trying to get the beta but he can't. I am playing tho


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 29, 2011)

This works better one the PS3 than expected.

And i'm kicking so much ass. 

Fire + Shotgun + Metro tunnels = Manslaughter :ho


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 29, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah My friend is trying to get the beta but he can't. I am playing tho





Deathgun said:


> This works better one the PS3 than expected.
> 
> And i'm kicking so much ass.
> 
> Fire + Shotgun + Metro tunnels = Manslaughter :ho



Go fuck yourselves.


----------



## SenshiManny (Sep 29, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah My friend is trying to get the beta but he can't. I am playing tho


Cause you got it from someone else instead of waiting like me for it to be put up on the PSN store publically you bastard


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cant wait for the full game....Imma rain hell in the jet fighters!


----------



## Jing (Sep 29, 2011)

This is so god damn fun. Who has it for PS3?


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 29, 2011)

Jing said:


> This is so god damn fun. Who has it for PS3?



That would be me.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Sep 29, 2011)

Everything is full in beta or it is like a demo with some things not available? Tanks, jETS AND god knows what more...

Online multiplayer available, right?


damn I am so happy right now.. plz respond to me with a pm


EDIT: that would be me too. Ps3 here


----------



## Jing (Sep 29, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> That would be me.


Alright I'll add you in a bit.


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

I just experienced my first jet crash.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 29, 2011)

Still haven't been able to join a game, I get stuck at the joining server screen. I tried reinstalling my graphics drivers.


----------



## Jing (Sep 29, 2011)

Just got randomly disconnected...

Well the only real bug was the falling through the ground thing, other than that I didnt really see any problems.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2011)

SenshiManny said:


> Cause you got it from someone else instead of waiting like me for it to be put up on the PSN store publically you bastard


 My friend you just have to wait. 



Jing said:


> Just got randomly disconnected...
> 
> Well the only real bug was the falling through the ground thing, other than that I didnt really see any problems.


 Yes happened to me a couple of times and that bug also.


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

Jing said:


> Just got randomly disconnected...
> 
> Well the only real bug was the falling through the ground thing, other than that I didnt really see any problems.



It's really annoying when it happens.  -_-


----------



## Jing (Sep 29, 2011)

Something similar to this happened to me a few times.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAcgWoTLsDE[/YOUTUBE]

But when I was killed inside the Metro defending the second boxes, I was killed from someone outside right where you enter the whole in the ground. Weird.


----------



## Alien (Sep 29, 2011)

Bugs everywhere 

And goddammit, i can't tell the difference between teams


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

> And goddammit, i can't tell the difference between teams





And I'm going to wait a day or so and hope that some of the bugs/connection issues are fixed before playing again.


----------



## Alien (Sep 29, 2011)

My teammates probably wtf'd constantly because some dude called Alienups kept running up to them to unload a clip in their face

Its no TF2 where you can instantly recognize the enemy no matter how many hats he's wearing


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

> Its no TF2 where you can instantly recognize the enemy no matter how many hats he's wearing



True but it's not that difficult to know who is any ally.  Anyone that has a green name or blue name is an ally, the rest should all be pumped full of bullets.


----------



## Alien (Sep 29, 2011)

What's your origin name, Perp ?


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

Alien said:


> What's your origin name, Perp ?



Robotknight.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2011)

I can say just two things about this as of now.

Retina-melting graphics and a lag so bad it seems people are teleporting.


----------



## Alien (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm way more impressed by the sound than by the graphics tbh

Everything just sounds right


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

Alien said:


> I'm way more impressed by the sound than by the graphics tbh
> 
> Everything just sounds right



Yeah, the sound is pretty amazing.  And as for the graphics I don't think that FPS games will really impress me until after the next generation of consoles is released.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2011)

Well,on my second server the input time was much better,but..

Maybe I'm getting old,but the goddamn cammo works too good with these kind of graphics.

And by that I mean I can't see shit,friend or foe.

It's just a game of crouch in the bushes and then sprint and hope that you don't get headshotted by another guy that was crouching in the bush next to you.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Sep 29, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> It shouldn't; that's what I'm doing now.



It should not what?


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

> It's just a game of crouch in the bushes and then sprint and hope that you don't get headshotted by another guy that was crouching in the bush next to you.



More like a game of prone.  

BF3 is going to be heaven for camping snipers like me.  Caspian Sea is wonderful for my style of gameplay.


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 29, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Maybe I'm getting old,but the goddamn cammo works too good with these kind of graphics.
> 
> And by that I mean I can't see shit,friend or foe.
> 
> It's just a game of crouch in the bushes and then sprint and hope that you don't get headshotted by another guy that was crouching in the bush next to you.



Lol glad I'm not the only one 

Also does anyone else noticed that from time to time the scenery seems to have some sort of flashes? Not longer than a ms. On PC.
I doubt it's my GPU, my 6950 dirt 3 edition never goes above 50?C and I only OC'd it to the level of the 6970.

Maybe I should reconsider getting a crossfire setup for the game release of October


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> More like a game of prone.
> 
> BF3 is going to be *heaven for camping snipers *like me.  Caspian Sea is wonderful for my style of gameplay.



That's not good dude.


Too much shit on screen and bloom combined with the excellent cammo outfits the PC wear will basically make the sniper king.


Except for indoor levels of course.


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Well,on my second server the input time was much better,but..
> 
> Maybe I'm getting old,but the goddamn cammo works too good with these kind of graphics.
> 
> ...



At least you'll be overlooking a beautiful scenery and scanning the field with a sniper rifle like a boss.

In modern warfare you sit in a corner. In a dark room. Not that there's much to look at anyway.


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

> That's not good dude.



It is for me.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2011)

Colonello said:


> At least you'll be overlooking a beautiful scenery and scanning the field with a sniper rifle like a boss.
> 
> In modern warfare you sit in a corner. In a dark room. Not that there's much to look at anyway.



I don't know man.

The scenery is so pretty and distracting that I actually opened fire on a couple of flowers that were moving in the wind.

Which gave away my spot to a level 14 Sergeant Master Chief Commander that HS me from across the map!

He was so gracious being camouflaged among a wild bush and some exotic flowers!


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I don't know man.
> 
> The scenery is so pretty and distracting that I actually opened fire on a couple of flowers that were moving in the wind.
> 
> ...



Can't wait to die like that


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

Colonello said:


> Can't wait to die like that





You should have said 'I can't wait to kill someone like that.  '


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2011)

Colonello said:


> Can't wait to die like that



It's only fun the first ten times or so.

As  you get insta-gibbed from across the map some rather non-curteous words will start to form into your head.


Also,I once respawned right next to two enemies.

By the time I actually put the crosshair on one of the bastards the other one knifed me..


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> You should have said 'I can't wait to kill someone like that.  '


You sure about that? 



Ciupy said:


> It's only fun the first ten times or so.
> 
> As  you get insta-gibbed from across the map some rather non-curteous words will start to form into your head.
> 
> ...


I can feel your pain


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

> By the time I actually put the crosshair on one of the bastards the other one knifed me



Increase the sensitivity, it'll help me...


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2011)

I still can't get into the Caspian Sea level.

Now THAT'S what  I want to try.

Flying jets over a brigade of tanks slowly advancing on an enemy position!



Eternal Goob said:


> Increase the sensitivity, it'll help me...




No,I am pretty sure that all that would have done is that I would have died dizzy.

It's the motion blur,you see.


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

> I still can't get into the Caspian Sea level.



You just have to get lucky and join when someone leaves a server.


----------



## Alien (Sep 29, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Increase the sensitivity, it'll help me...



Yeah, the default sens is pretty awful.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 29, 2011)

CANNOT CONNECT TO EA ONLINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

What the fuck, anyone else having this problem on the Xbox 360?


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> CANNOT CONNECT TO EA ONLINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> What the fuck, anyone else having this problem on the Xbox 360?



Oh boy.

I pity the people that play this beta on the console.

And before anybody says that I am an elitist PC master race guy (well,I am but that's not the point here),I say this because people say that the beta on the consoles is worse than the alpha for the PC version was.

And keep in mind that I died in the PC beta (it actualy read as Ciupy-Suicide) because I sprinted to a metal grate built out of spikes,I forgot to jump (hey,it happens) and I impaled myself on the spikes dislodged out of the damned grate due to the fact that the physics engine got wobbly.

Just sayin.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 29, 2011)

No vehicles on Metro map, only on Caspian.

Still can't get the fucking thing to run. Joining server on loop, bf3.exe disappears after reaching 35k-48k memory.

//HbS


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> No vehicles on Metro map, only on Caspian.
> 
> Still can't get the fucking thing to run. Joining server on loop, bf3.exe disappears after reaching 35k-48k memory.
> 
> //HbS



Uninstall Battlefield 3,uninstall Origin,install new GFX drivers and install them both back into your PC and then try again.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Sep 29, 2011)

Ye but why Caspian map is not available for me??

Is it just me or the map changes with time? The only one I can play is metro


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 29, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Uninstall Battlefield 3,uninstall Origin,install new GFX drivers and install them both back into your PC and then try again.


I already had newest drivers before installing.

//HbS


----------



## Arsecynic (Sep 29, 2011)

Haven't been able to connect to EA Online for about an hour now (XBL). My friend said he went on FIFA and can't connect either. Is it platform-wide?


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 29, 2011)

Matchmaking with friends is really buggy on the ps3.

Not a single time did the party start in the same team.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 29, 2011)

I enjoyed getting that headshot on you Deathgun.


----------



## Nello (Sep 29, 2011)

So i've died a few times now to reflections hiding in the bushes and exotic flowers. It's a pretty sexy sight to behold 

EDIT: I won't be seeing my social life again until monday, so add me and you'll have a gamerbuddy 24/7. That is, if my beam can reach the toilet from the coach and I've estimated the capacity of my portable cooler correctly 

PM me.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 29, 2011)

LET'S PLAY SOME BF3 ! 

GT:VG fresh


----------



## Corruption (Sep 29, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> No vehicles on Metro map, only on Caspian.
> 
> Still can't get the fucking thing to run. Joining server on loop, bf3.exe disappears after reaching 35k-48k memory.
> 
> //HbS



Having the same problem, still haven't played it on PC. I played a couple games on 360 and man I sucked, not used to playing with a controller.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 29, 2011)

Holy fack, you're so slippery in this game lol.


----------



## Jing (Sep 29, 2011)

PRONE!!!!   

And that hallway upstairs on the 3rd set of boxers with the lockers lined up. I wish some guns still had grenade launchers on them. That would really help clear out these prone assholes, and that god damn hallway. Place is a deathtrap.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Oh boy.
> 
> I pity the people that play this beta on the console.
> 
> ...



I don't get why it's bad on console lol. I played it and it was fine. Hurt my fingers less than it would on a PC 

But the EA servers are down now so that's really the only downside I see... but that's to be expected it being first day of beta


----------



## Jing (Sep 29, 2011)

Also I think they fixed the whole falling through the ground thing.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 29, 2011)

Jing said:


> PRONE!!!!
> 
> And that hallway upstairs on the 3rd set of boxers with the lockers lined up. I wish some guns still had grenade launchers on them. That would really help clear out these prone assholes, and that god damn hallway. Place is a deathtrap.


That hallway is too funny lol.


----------



## Jing (Sep 29, 2011)

Yup. Next time Im defending there Im just gonna camp there the whole time. But that hasnt happened yet seeing as how whenever Im on the defenders, the attackers never get pass the 2nd set of boxes and I never get the chance to go there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2011)

sorry, but this is not for me.. sticking with the devil i know for now(MW3)..


----------



## Fiona (Sep 29, 2011)

Watched my friend playing it


I cant decide if i wanna get it or not


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 29, 2011)

Have you guys made it to the city part? I got like 6 kills  using the rpgs on the third story building. Game is awesome.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 29, 2011)

I picked off guys as they spawned while I was in the building like a dbag.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 29, 2011)

Finally am able to join games, however whenever I try to put the game in fullscreen the graphic drivers crash. I have a 9800GTX+, seems like others with the same card are having problems too. Hopefully it gets fixed in the next update.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 29, 2011)

Khris said:


> sorry, but this is not for me.. sticking with the devil i know for now(MW3)..



Why is that...?

Anyway, would it be cool to have tripwires-explosives for personnel...? I mean there's C4 and anti-tank mines but they're not really designed for people. 

Do people think it would be great if you could set the stairs of city buildings with trip wires...so while youre stationed up high, an explosion downstairs can indicate enemies are approaching your location...?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 29, 2011)

Jing said:


> Also I think they fixed the whole falling through the ground thing.



It's actually worse for the PS3 from what I'm seeing. There's always 4+ guys underneath the 1st Mcomm A taking advantage of it. I know exactly how to get in there, and get some easy ass Multis. Shit's hilarious.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol I saw a guy half in the ground proning. I was like is he dead or what? Then he started shooting me the bastard. Fucked up glitch I tell you. 

I played around 4 hours today (no work hell yeah). 
Things I like:
-The map
-how the guns feel, aim and shoot.
-hitdetection and how fast people die. 
-marathon pro always lol
-gun customization. 

What I don't like
-knifing. Even though I killed 3 people back to back with the knife today, I really don't like it. It takes way too much time. It's almost like your character spins the opponent around like he's dancing and then knifes very slowly and then gently puts him to rest..
-spawn system, I wonder how much that will change in the final product. I hate getting spawned like 30 sec away from the target. If you couldn't sprint the whole way I would've gone mad. I've also had people spawn right in front of me. Looking at you Fire lol
-lack of different classes. I don't know how many classes the full game has, but the demo has too few. 

Overall a pretty good game. Just what I thought it'd be, but a little faster paced. It still encourages you to play tactical, but it's no where near as bad as MoH and BC2. I hated playing those games. Also what's up with the level of PS3 players. They really do suck. I'm a CoD player, so I thought I'd get ass kicked the first hour. Surprisingly enough it was the exact opposite. I almost always end up with the most kills (I only went negative one time, cause I was rushing against bush hiding sniping bitches). Not that kills matter in this game. Freaking objectives  Anyway, looking forward to the final product. Pre-ordering now.

@Deathgun, dude shotguns are master in this. It's like SPAS MW2 times 2. Range is crazy and damage is really good as well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 29, 2011)

Khris said:


> sorry, but this is not for me.. sticking with the devil i know for now(MW3)..



If anything it would be smart to get both. So far from what I see from the Beta this game is interesting, tactical and encourages teamwork, three things the new CoD games do not have.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, but this game is camper heaven. I can imagine a CoD player going nuts playing this game. There are so many ways to hide in this map. I like all them bushes. Guy shooting at me. Me noticing someone shooting at me, hides in bush. Retard can't see me anymore, 2 sec later, Muso crawls towards the guy and kills him. I did this a lot today lol. 

Where the hell where you btw Omni?! The whole time you were on you were in the menu screen.

BTW does anyone know how I can check my overal K/D ratio. I'm pretty sure mines around 3.0


----------



## Mozq (Sep 29, 2011)

Best FPS game I've ever played, what else is there to say. Also add Mozq to your friend list and lets pwn some noobs.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 29, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, but this game is camper heaven. I can imagine a CoD player going nuts playing this game. There are so many ways to hide in this map. I like all them bushes. Guy shooting at me. Me noticing someone shooting at me, hides in bush. Retard can't see me anymore, 2 sec later, Muso crawls towards the guy and kills him. I did this a lot today lol.
> 
> Where the hell where you btw Omni?! The whole time you were on you were in the menu screen.
> 
> BTW does anyone know how I can check my overal K/D ratio. I'm pretty sure mines around 3.0



Battlelog.Battlefield.com. It's a hassle that you need to sign up, but everything's pretty much there. K/D, W/L, SPM, etc.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 29, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, but this game is camper heaven. I can imagine a CoD player going nuts playing this game. There are so many ways to hide in this map. I like all them bushes. Guy shooting at me. Me noticing someone shooting at me, hides in bush. Retard can't see me anymore, 2 sec later, Muso crawls towards the guy and kills him. I did this a lot today lol.
> 
> Where the hell where you btw Omni?! The whole time you were on you were in the menu screen.
> 
> BTW does anyone know how I can check my overal K/D ratio. I'm pretty sure mines around 3.0



I was uploading some videos to youtube, mostly the MW2 matches I did with you. When I'm uploading I can't play really, I'll lag like crazy.

I never been a guy that really cares about K/D ratio, I've always known and proved that I can have some insane results but that calls for what I deem playing lame. I much prefer playing reckless, aggressive and sacrificing for the team, all I care about is *winning* plain and simple.

A lot of people ignore to see that CoD is the same thing as far as camping goes, if not worse in some regards. Perks, certain equipment, map design in the new CoD games aid campers more than anything. COD2 (PC) is still the best of the series to me and the only one that rewarded you slightly for having more skill than the oposing player.


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Have you guys made it to the city part? I got like 6 kills  using the rpgs on the third story building. Game is awesome.



It's my favorite part of the map.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's my favorite part of the map.



The bomb terminal by the bus is a fucking death trap. The team always spawns right behind it. Also noone ever seems to defuse them. But it is the best part of the map.


----------



## Taki (Sep 30, 2011)

Knifing is horrendous in this game.


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2011)

Taki said:


> Knifing is horrendous in this game.



I rarely ever knife so I don't mind much.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 30, 2011)

Not getting bored of anything specially after playing Metro over 30+ times. Caspian Sea border could be unlocked next week.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Sep 30, 2011)

wtf only one map avalaible and no vehicles. BUT VEHICLES make battlefield what it is.. And the only thing we get is a closed area underground..... I wanted to play a bit of Battlefield 3 and not just a Counter Strike game..  bad marketing


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 30, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> wtf only one map avalaible and no vehicles. BUT VEHICLES make battlefield what it is.. And the only thing we get is a closed area underground..... I wanted to play a bit of Battlefield 3 and not just a Counter Strike game..  bad marketing



Yes..Metro is not a very good map (camper heaven) in of itself,and certainly isn't a good Battlefield map.

I understand that Caspian is very good though.

I don't know why they didn't make Caspian available from the start honestly.

Also,damage needs to be nerfed.

You die in an instant,and can't really do much about it.

And that's happening right now,when people don't have the added gun attachements and heavy bullets e.t.c.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 30, 2011)

This is boring me quickly, why they thought that having only one map (what is already considered the worst map of the game' and give it only one type of game mode and thinking that it won't bore the crap out of someone is beyond me.

Plus everyone and they're mothers love to fucking snipe and spawnkill.
Hell even Pre-patch Black Ops spawns are less annoying.


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 30, 2011)

Tried it. Pretty awesome.

The graphics looked a bit worse than the trailers. Barely anybody plays the objective.
Spawn kills are crazy. I once decided to recon around the objective area, and noticed that the enemies keep spawning in the same spot that is 20 meters from the objective. Knives are way too fucking slow, and the only reason it's there is the humiliation of an opponent. I also noticed that some guy with level 26 had a UMP that can kill me in two bullets.

The feel of the guns are unparalleled. The physics of the game is just marvelous. Prone is back baby. Even though it's slow, it feels orgasmic to knife someone in the back. Overall, I give it a rating of, Magnificent.

I know that the actual game is going to be better and more improved than the beta.


----------



## DominusDeus (Sep 30, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> No vehicles on Metro map, only on Caspian.
> 
> Still can't get the fucking thing to run. Joining server on loop, bf3.exe disappears after reaching 35k-48k memory.
> 
> //HbS



This is what I'm getting as well (only mine gets to about 142k). Acer Aspire 8943G laptop, video driver is current.

[EDIT] I seem to have fixed it. I set it (bf3.exe) to run in in compatibility mode (XP), then ran it. It told me the compatibility was wrong and that it set it to the correct options (which are now turned back off) and it works just fine.

Putting the video settings to medium and it runs like a pro. Can probably put it higher, but no need if it already plays great. [/EDIT]


----------



## Mexicano27 (Sep 30, 2011)

I've been really excited about this game for a while, but I honestly didn't have much fun with the beta and now I'm having second thoughts about buying it. 

It's difficult to tell Americans and Russians apart, it's impossible to know if a body on the ground is a dead guy or someone in prone unless they move, once we get into the tunnel I can't really see anything, and I can't aim worth a damn when I try to shoot at something. 

Like someone mentioned above, weapons may be in need of nerfing, since it seems everyone dies after only getting shot twice. But maybe the beta was just using "hardcore mode," where everyone has less HP than in normal mode.

That, and the visuals sucked and the glitches were awful. I knew to expect that since it was a beta, but they'll have to work pretty hard to get all of that fixed before release.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm really hating this prone thing to be honest... Even if they balanced it out very well... I'd still hate it.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Sep 30, 2011)

Mexicano27 said:


> I've been really excited about this game for a while, but I honestly didn't have much fun with the beta and now I'm having second thoughts about buying it.
> 
> It's difficult to tell Americans and Russians apart, it's impossible to know if a body on the ground is a dead guy or someone in prone unless they move, once we get into the tunnel I can't really see anything, and I can't aim worth a damn when I try to shoot at something.
> 
> ...



Same here... I dont think they can improve all of that until the release. The only thing I see fixed is the glitches and thats it. Graphics will be exactly the same, there is no way for someone to improve the whole game's graphic engine in 20 days. THEY SHOULD AT LEAST GIVE US A BETTER MAP THAN THIS ONE IF THEY WANTED US TO BUY THIS GAME.

Wtf is wrong with them, who the heck is responsible for their marketing . Even I know that if you wanna draw more attention you have to give a small example but the best available. What they did is something like "Hey lets give them our worst map to try and make them hope that we will give them better maps if they buy it" 

one word/ With that economical crysis there is no much room for hopes. Give us something good if you want us to buy this.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 30, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I'm really hating this prone thing to be honest... Even if they balanced it out very well... I'd still hate it.



What don't you like about it? I only had a limited amount of time on the 360 version and a couple a times I did get surprised by people that were prone that I thought were dead. I'm sure that's something you'll get used to.

Doesn't seem like it's so OP like it was in BF2. EVERYONE went prone instantly when they saw somebody, making the target smaller to shoot while there was no penalty to their shooting ability.

Also, what's all the hate on Operation Metro? I liked it even though it's not a traditional Battlefield map. The graphics on 360 are fine, the only glitches I saw were some graphical clipping, albeit horrible at times.

Knifing I only tried a couple of times. I'm glad it's not as easy as in CoD. Now I just want nvidia to patch their fucking drivers so I can play on PC!


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 30, 2011)

My only complaint? Drop shooting is way too fucking easy in this game.


----------



## ShadowStep (Sep 30, 2011)

Jing said:


> Also I think they fixed the whole falling through the ground thing.


What about going _up_? 

[YOUTUBE]6k-7-lYxXlA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2011)

Now that's a glitch I can grow to love.


----------



## eHav (Sep 30, 2011)

whats with all the hate? i've been playing some on the ps3, and i love it, for someone that never played a BF game before i've been doing pretty well being at least top 5 most maps. it does help tons having a couple guys in ur team that know how to rush and bomb the objectives before everyone swarms the place. only glitch i saw was some guy proned with a huge streched neck 

and the map is sweet other than the beguining where everyone just snipes and doesnt go for the objectives

if my pc could run this game, it would be my new online FPS, after delta force black hawk down


----------



## Jing (Sep 30, 2011)

Has anyone ever used the radio the recon has? I had no idea what it was supposed to be at first, then I found out its supposed to be a spawning beacon.

And I finally found out how to customize weapons this morning...took me forever to figure out how to equip the tactical lights everyone shines in your fucking face.... Yeah Im still trying to get used to this.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 30, 2011)

I really do like playing on 360 aside from all the glitches and shit. Kinda annoying how it's only one map but still.

@jing

Ohh so that's what that is lol. I had no clue what the hell it was but I just placed them randomly everywhere


----------



## Jing (Sep 30, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I really do like playing on 360 aside from all the glitches and shit. Kinda annoying how it's only one map but still.
> 
> @jing
> 
> Ohh so that's what that is lol. I had no clue what the hell it was but I just placed them randomly everywhere



Yeah it is. Skip to about 3:43 and youll see it, you can destroy them too. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeQthYn-ivg&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuuzen (Sep 30, 2011)

The Beta definitely had potential, but I think that even barring the glitches this game won't be as fun for me as Modern Warfare 3.

They did try to remedy the time it takes getting to the enemy after spawning as the maps are just as large but the sections you play in are smaller.  And in the beta map the underground subway tunnel is pretty great because there are a few sniper outposts, but most of it is close quarters.  However, it still takes a bit too long and the action dies and the game feels stagnant.

Then there's little, unnecessary things, the best example being the knife animation.

When you melee someone, you turn them to face you, grab the dogtags, stab them in the chest and drop them.  This takes FOREVER so if an enemy happens to run up on you who you didn't see prior to knifing, you're dead.  Not only that, but after completing the animation, your knife is still out and you have to give up more precious seconds returning to your primary weapon.

All in all it's a fantastic game, and I'm still gonna buy the full version, but if they were setting out to beat MW3, they failed.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 30, 2011)

Still can't run it. I give up. I'll have to report without writing the 'review', nor recording a first impression video, and Battlefield 3 is off my "to-check-out-2011" list.

//HbS


----------



## Nello (Sep 30, 2011)

You're not a proper gamer/soldier until you've employed the Deadliest Bush 
[YOUTUBE]UMKgHr8UvNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Still can't run it. I give up. I'll have to report without writing the 'review', nor recording a first impression video, and Battlefield 3 is off my "to-check-out-2011" list.
> 
> //HbS



:/

Well that sucks but I can't blame you I suppose.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 30, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Still can't run it. I give up. I'll have to report without writing the 'review', nor recording a first impression video, and Battlefield 3 is off my "to-check-out-2011" list.
> 
> //HbS



Same here. I'm back to not even being able to join a game. Need DICE and nvidia to fix some shit so I can play.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 30, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Still can't run it. I give up. I'll have to report without writing the 'review', nor recording a first impression video, and Battlefield 3 is off my "to-check-out-2011" list.
> 
> //HbS



When it runs for X amount of seconds can you actually see it on your windows bar? Cause when I first tried it would give me an error but the game would still load but the only way I would know that is because it would be an icon on my windows bar and I couldn't maximize it or anything. Fixed it by clicking on "Show in fullscreen" on the battle blog server thingy.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 30, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Still can't run it. I give up. I'll have to report without writing the 'review', nor recording a first impression video, and Battlefield 3 is off my "to-check-out-2011" list.
> 
> //HbS



I was able to join games again by renaming the "Battlefield 3 Open Beta" folder that's in Documents. However, still crashing after playing for 2 minutes.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 30, 2011)

Bleach said:


> When it runs for X amount of seconds can you actually see it on your windows bar? Cause when I first tried it would give me an error but the game would still load but the only way I would know that is because it would be an icon on my windows bar and I couldn't maximize it or anything. Fixed it by clicking on "Show in fullscreen" on the battle blog server thingy.


Yeah. it shows up for a couple of seconds, goes from 0 memory usage to between 35k and 48k memory usage, and disappears.

I've reported the situation. Looks like I'm not going to get paid this week 

//HbS


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 30, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I was uploading some videos to youtube, mostly the MW2 matches I did with you. When I'm uploading I can't play really, I'll lag like crazy.
> 
> I never been a guy that really cares about K/D ratio, I've always known and proved that I can have some insane results but that calls for what I deem playing lame. I much prefer playing reckless, aggressive and sacrificing for the team, all I care about is *winning* plain and simple.
> 
> A lot of people ignore to see that CoD is the same thing as far as camping goes, if not worse in some regards. Perks, certain equipment, map design in the new CoD games aid campers more than anything. COD2 (PC) is still the best of the series to me and the only one that rewarded you slightly for having more skill than the oposing player.



MW2 matches? You mean the ones where we were lagging like crazy?

It's not that I care that much about ratio. I was on a killing spree yesterday. Everyone hides behind that rock near the bomb when you're on the defending side. Retards kept coming kill after kill. 

As for camping. I never had a big problem with camping in CoD because it mostly was corner camping or in high places. In battlefield there are bushes everywhere. And the fucked up thing is that you can't see shit when somebodies hiding. 
Anyway, I just got back from work. I'm gonna eat something and then I'll be on. Anyone else going online?


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 30, 2011)

Bullet drop is toned right actually. A bullet goes multiple times faster than sound. At that speed a projectile can travel a significant distance before gravity starts acting on it on a high scale. BC2's bullet drop implies that the bullets are much slower than what they really are.


----------



## Jing (Sep 30, 2011)

I just absolutely dominated my last match with the SV98. My god this gun. I love it. Oddly enough I havent ran into too many people using it.

Also has anyone gotten the message "Unknown error" when trying to go into multiplayer?


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 30, 2011)

^haha what a coincedence. I just shat on some people with the SV98 right now. 18-4. They couldn't even reach the metro station lol.

Edit: 14-2 SV98. Got I love this weapon. Also collateral double kill


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 30, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> Bullet drop is toned right actually. A bullet goes multiple times faster than sound. At that speed a projectile can travel a significant distance before gravity starts acting on it on a high scale. BC2's bullet drop implies that the bullets are much slower than what they really are.


I talked with a friend of mine who had early beta access thanks to pre-ordering Medal of Honour. He said balistics are fucked up, and I have to believe him, he's a pro. He also mentioned that bullet spread doesn't work all that well, bullets can hit higher than it's physicly possible with the real version of the gun.

I don't remember the details, because I didn't give all that much fuck  sorry

//HbS


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 30, 2011)

I tried it for like 15 minutes earlier. Died so much, omg. Lol.

I had a friend over so I didnt want to bore him. He's gone now so...

Gonna really be playing the beta now.


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2011)

> Died so much, omg. Lol.





You'll get good eventually.  I died quite a bit at first as well.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 30, 2011)

20-6 with the big AK/tripod. So gay if I say so myself lol. Spawns in this game are so shit. 2 times back to back that the opponents didn't even reach the metro station.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 30, 2011)

Colonello said:


> You're not a proper gamer/soldier until you've employed the Deadliest Bush
> [YOUTUBE]UMKgHr8UvNY[/YOUTUBE]



But dont ever use the tactical light in the bush...cause you wont be the Deadliest Bush, you'll be the Silliest Bush...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 30, 2011)

this game is the shit


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 30, 2011)

I feel so alone. No one sticks with me. I need back up at all times cuz...
As soon as I kill one dude, 80% of the time there is always someone lurking ready to take advantage of me exposing my position.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 30, 2011)

what can you unlock in this beta?


----------



## eHav (Sep 30, 2011)

Goova said:


> what can you unlock in this beta?



everything up to a certain level isnt it? at least up to 20, wich was the highest i saw


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 30, 2011)

rofl at that area where you can go under the map at the 1st stage A mcom station.

I had to have killed 5-6 guys back to back with my pistol and SVD while stuck under there, which is terrible.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 30, 2011)

So I started playing the Beta just now.

Pretty dope.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 30, 2011)

Its a long weekend here..so Im gonna go for rank 20+ by Tuesday...lol


----------



## Psysalis (Sep 30, 2011)

That bipod for the LMG's is just amazing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2011)

My friends and I can't be in the same squad... wth is going? T_T


----------



## Jing (Sep 30, 2011)

I dunno, I tried squading up with a friend earlier and it put us on different squads. I hate how you cant go into the squad menu before you deploy, or pause in the equipment menu for that matter. It would make things alot simpler.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 1, 2011)

Support and Recon is where Im at.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Oct 1, 2011)

eHav said:


> everything up to a certain level isnt it? at least up to 20, wich was the highest i saw



I have a friend who's at 45 already.


----------



## 115 (Oct 1, 2011)

I keep falling under the damn map near the starting point "A"  at first it was awesome but now it's just irritating, especially the random jumping beforehand. 

Loving recon though, that tactical insertion works wonders for me and my squad. Though I'm also having problems getting into a squad with friends, despite being in a squad with them before searching for a match.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 1, 2011)

Here a tip.


While the map is loading press on the No answer to the squad question, then afterwards when the map loads press start and click on squads & teams and keep searching for squads until you become your own squad have your friends do the same thing until they join you.


Also ACE SQUAD ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 1, 2011)

BucketheadFan23 said:


> I have a friend who's at 45 already.



No offense but some people need lives....


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 1, 2011)

^Seriously no life indeed. And here I thought I played this a lot already. I'm at 17 or something and I get around 20+ kills every round + bomb defuses/plants



jaknblak said:


> I feel so alone. No one sticks with me. I need back up at all times cuz...
> As soon as I kill one dude, 80% of the time there is always someone lurking ready to take advantage of me exposing my position.


What you wanna do is always be sure to have some sort of cover when you're on the offense. Preferably some bushes or rocks or something. Even if the opponent sees you on the map, it's hard to pinpoint your location. Also there are certain paths you just shouldn't take. Everyone camps at the bombs when they're defending (obviously). So you shouldn't take the direct approach. Also it helps if you're using a sniper when you're attacking, so you can spot enemies better. After a while you learn which paths are safer than others.


----------



## Magnificent (Oct 1, 2011)

What the fuck? Level 45 in 2 days? I can't play on PS3 for longer than 3 hours unless I'm determined to beat some challenge.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 1, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> What the fuck? Level 45 in 2 days? I can't play on PS3 for longer than 3 hours unless I'm determined to beat some challenge.



same here. I am getting bored really fast since it is the same over and over again.


----------



## Nello (Oct 1, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> But dont ever use the tactical light in the bush...cause you wont be the Deadliest Bush, you'll be the Silliest Bush...



Indeed. 

I couldn't help but notice a distinct lack of mech. Will there be a map in the Beta where we can try vehicles? First thing i'm gonna learn on that map is the shortest distance to the tanks and how to sneak into the enemies hangar


----------



## Bleach (Oct 1, 2011)

I had a dream that I was playing Caspian Border... but only 6 people were in the game


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 1, 2011)

I can't believe no one on the ps3 uses the 870MCS; that thing just wrecks people. People on ps3 are finally realizing that they can abuse the area under the map. FUCK

Also love the sniping in this game. SVD for life


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 1, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> I can't believe no one on the ps3 uses the 870MCS; that thing just wrecks people.
> 
> Also love the sniping in this game. SVD for life



what gun is that 870MC .


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 1, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> What you wanna do is always be sure to have some sort of cover when you're on the offense. Preferably some bushes or rocks or something. Even if the opponent sees you on the map, it's hard to pinpoint your location. Also there are certain paths you just shouldn't take. Everyone camps at the bombs when they're defending (obviously). So you shouldn't take the direct approach. Also it helps if you're using a sniper when you're attacking, so you can spot enemies better. After a while you learn which paths are safer than others.



My movement strategy for getting to different positions alive is to sprint then dive to the ground often...and I mean OFTEN. Im yet to die while moving since I've been using that strategy, lol. I get shot yeah...but never enough to put me down. Im sure a sniper will put me down soon...

And yea, Im gonna try and stay covered more before I kill someone. TBH I get greedy and dont want to let a kill go so I would get up and stand just to get a good shot or even chase the person down...for a knife :repstorm
Gotta stop that 

And WHY DOES NO1 THROW DOWN HEALTH PACKS?! 
I played for like 4 hrs last nite and I only came across one dude who threw that shit down at my feet alot. I was like,"Yea...he knows his shit " But that was it, lol.

Like I said Im using support the most...was doing recon the most but I just feel useless to the team as one. Anyway...as a support Im a beast at protecting/attacking those bombs with a teammate or two 

Just throw down those ammo packs and its spam grenade time  Good god. Ive gotten so much Resupply efficiency ribbons...but wtf do those ribbons even do? Just for show? lol. Idk

Oh....does any1 know when its a good time to provide suppressing fire? Cuz I just dont. lol. Getting points for providing suppressing fire seems like it can only come by chance.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 1, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> what gun is that 870MC .


The first shotgun you get.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2011)

BucketheadFan23 said:


> I have a friend who's at 45 already.





That friend needs a life.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd guess that it was Devon, if I didn't know that he couldnt connect to EA.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 1, 2011)

How is BF3 now that people are all playing the beta?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 1, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> How is BF3 now that people are all playing the beta?



The lack of vehicles  is reducing the beta's longevity experience...


----------



## Bleach (Oct 1, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> I can't believe no one on the ps3 uses the 870MCS; that thing just wrecks people. People on ps3 are finally realizing that they can abuse the area under the map. FUCK
> 
> Also love the sniping in this game. SVD for life



I tried the shotgun a lot but everytime I shoot someone they shoot me at the exact same time and they kill me with one hit with an assault gun while my shotgun gets a hit marker when it's the center of there body....

But this one guy with an assault gun (MG36) or something like that kept killing me in one shot while I unload half a clip and nothing. That was annoying the shit outta me too lol


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 1, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I tried the shotgun a lot but everytime I shoot someone they shoot me at the exact same time and they kill me with one hit with an assault gun while my shotgun gets a hit marker when it's the center of there body....
> 
> But this one guy with an assault gun (MG36) or something like that kept killing me in one shot while I unload half a clip and nothing. That was annoying the shit outta me too lol


You just gotta unload more shots, I guess lol. I love it; I've gotten ridiculous doubles and triples using it.

And there was this one guy I was playing with that REPEATEDLY killed me with the UMP. He had like 8-9 kills on me in one match, while I had like 1 on him.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm gonna give this game a pass. HUD lay-out irks me, too many glitches and camping is way too damn easy for my liking.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 1, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm gonna give this game a pass. HUD lay-out irks me, too many glitches and camping is way too damn easy for my liking.


Enjoy your Halo: CEA


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2011)

Oreo go watch Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 1, 2011)

C4 madness


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 1, 2011)

I came across some people today that were at level 35+, but I haven't seen level 40 people yet.

@Jaknblak, lol I didn't even know how to throw those packs. I threw one out by accident today and I started noticing getting 10 points and I was like wtf. 

I'm bored already with this map. I pre-ordered the game. I can't wait for the game to come out.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 1, 2011)

The ranking system in this one's quicker than BC2 imo. I'm almost level 27 already with a little over 10 hours of play, since Tuesday night. My SPM's starting to dip little by little though; I'm getting bored lmao. 

PS3 Beta needs Caspian border asap.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 1, 2011)

It probably won't, though lol.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 1, 2011)

After getting into my third game and going 15-2, I must say that I am thoroughly disappointed in DICE


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2011)

MW3, hoo-rah?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 1, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> @Jaknblak, lol I didn't even know how to throw those packs. I threw one out by accident today and I started noticing getting 10 points and I was like wtf.
> 
> I'm bored already with this map. I pre-ordered the game. I can't wait for the game to come out.



U godda tro down dem packzzzzz maneeeee 
I try to stick with an assault teammate when I find him for the health but its like I dont even exist...
I dont wanna be a lone wolf  I need to buy me a mic next week or something...
And I unlocked c4...now I guess I can drop tanks and shit as a support too. Its official...Im gonna primarily be a support class user.




Gecka said:


> After getting into my third game and going 15-2, I must say that I am thoroughly disappointed in DICE


You're disappointed cuz your doing good? Am I missing something here? Lol.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 1, 2011)

that's the thing really, even when I did really well, the game was absolute trash in my eyes


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 1, 2011)

im having a hard time telling whos on my team and who isnt, i let people walk up on me and shoot me cause i think there on my team. I 50/50 on the game so far. Ill probably still get it but wont be surpised if i trade it back in


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 1, 2011)

Gecka said:


> that's the thing really, even when I did really well, the game was absolute trash in my eyes



O well. Ive been enjoying the game. After watching some Caspian border vids...Its clear that Metro has nothing on the bigger maps this game will have.


----------



## Nello (Oct 1, 2011)

I hate having to spend half my life watching the dude who killed me after I die


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 1, 2011)

Colonello said:


> I hate having to spend half my life watching the dude who killed me after I die



Its good to know where the little fucker was hiding when he got ya. 

I either grenade spam that location when i get back in...or best yet sneak around him and slit his throat  while hes on his belly..!


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 1, 2011)

So what's the verdict? Is this the holy end-all-be-all of the FPS enre like everyone has been hyping it to be or is it only good?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 1, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> So what's the verdict? Is this the holy end-all-be-all of the FPS enre like everyone has been hyping it to be or is it only good?



How can one judge when vehicles havent been given out yet though...?

It pretty much makes the Engi Class useless, and rushing with infantry for one map isnt as dimensional as giving us a map with Vehicles and Jets and anti-air to test out.


----------



## eHav (Oct 1, 2011)

true the beta is a bit one dimensional when most of the map is a corridor where people just prone and spray anything that moves shinning a flashlight in everybody's face


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 1, 2011)

Why did they take out Caspian Border...?

Did the early beta testers break it? lol


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2011)

> Why did they take out Caspian Border...?



They took it out because they are fucking morons.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 2, 2011)

Is this shit awesome or what? Lol.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEtJmRx4JU0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taki (Oct 2, 2011)

Was it ever said if we got to keep stuff from the beta or not?


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2011)

Taki said:


> Was it ever said if we got to keep stuff from the beta or not?



No, everyone will start fresh when the game is released.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 2, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Is this shit awesome or what? Lol.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEtJmRx4JU0[/YOUTUBE]



Ive already seen one of those in my match!

Is it from the engi? If so what level unlock?


----------



## Gecka (Oct 2, 2011)

Played around with the sniper a bit, took off the annoying ass scope and came out with an accurate, 2 (often 1) hit kill, with low recoil battle rifle

wtf


----------



## Munken (Oct 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]aXYspKL3fYc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taki (Oct 2, 2011)

Please add me. Somebody, anybody. Im really sick of not playing with a sqaud.


----------



## Nello (Oct 2, 2011)

So damn tired of playing the same map over and over and I'm just lvl 7 
GIEF VEHICLES


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 2, 2011)

Colonello said:


> So damn tired of playing the same map over and over and I'm just lvl 7
> GIEF VEHICLES



I dont even know what those guys responsible for their marketing were thinking of when they just put a simple map as that for the beta. Beta are supposed to drag people in wanting more and more and not pushing them away..


----------



## Nello (Oct 2, 2011)

Munken said:


> [YOUTUBE]aXYspKL3fYc[/YOUTUBE]



That's... Adorable 
I want one pek


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 2, 2011)

Engineer is my most used class. So what level it needs to unlock that transformer minion?


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 2, 2011)

After playing with Muso, I think I'll pick this up. Last BF game I played was BF2, and I never used to play online back then.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 2, 2011)

What does penetration and suppression do?


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 2, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> What does penetration and suppression do?



I guess the ability to shoot through crap (rocks,walls,cars e.t.c.) and the ability to disorient and make the enemy stay in cover when shooting.

Also:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGaP5wTYLtQ&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


Crappy,crappy shit.

I want to die out of my own damned fault,not from a hit detection problem that seems embedded in the way the game works.. (and yes,it's doubtful that it will be repaired since DICE will have to make a lot of changes that would take a lot of time,time they don't have right now)


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Oct 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> That friend needs a life.





Bleach said:


> No offense but some people need lives....





Magnificent said:


> What the fuck? Level 45 in 2 days?



Lol, pretty much.

~~~~~

On topic: Game's fun. Certainly not the best FPS ever and setting the benchmark for games to come, but certainly something better than most of the shit the Shooter Market has been putting out. 

I'll pick it up hoping it'll be more fun when things are fixed. I only have a PS3, so some of these may only be for that, but things such as the VoIP the terrain glitches, grouping, etc.

Speaking of which, here's a list of fixes for those who haven't seen it:


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2011)

> Origin Account Bans Threatened for Playing on Modded Battlefield 3 Beta Servers
> Pretty much anything involving the word "Origin" and "ban" has PC gamers on a hair-trigger, and news yesterday from Battlefield 3 developer DICE certainly won't lower anyone's blood pressure.
> The server files for the game have leaked out. So now, during the game's open beta, some servers have appeared with alterations to the game. That includes, as VE3D points out, hosting more than 100 players on Operation Metro, which is capped at 32.
> 
> ...





100 player servers.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 2, 2011)

Cancelling my preorder

I'm just gonna wait until my friends tell me that all the bugs have been worked out and patched, then I'll give it a rent


----------



## Bleach (Oct 3, 2011)

But it's.... a beta........


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 3, 2011)

Tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

Bleach said:


> But it's.... a beta........



True but you can get a good feel for the game even with the two one map that is available.

This game won't be a day one buy for me at all, perhaps after I've played Skryim enough I might give BF3 a try.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 3, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> True but you can get a good feel for the game even with the two one map that is available.
> 
> This game won't be a day one buy for me at all, perhaps after I've played Skryim enough I might give BF3 a try.



I'd hold that to be true but only in the final version of a game. If this was a demo then it would be a whole lot different. I'm still gonna wait for a demo though just to be sure. 

Yea it's not a very good way of beta testing with only one map available. God knows what DICE was thinking with that.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 3, 2011)

IDK about you guys but as you can see this beta has made me an even bigger fan of this game overnight.

Why? 'Cause I know I havent even scrapped the surface of everything it has to offer.

Im gonna get probably a beautiful SP campaign first and foremost most likely.

Then Ive seen the Caspian Border gameplay vids and its on a whole other level than what Metro has showed us. And its a game that would actually allow me to use my brain to survive for once. Other shooters you cant anticipate what the enemy would do because of how unrealistic shit is. If I shoot at someone and he shot at me and we both took cover...I really dont expect him to come after me and knife me, lol. 

But in this game, that shit doesnt happen. Peeps actually react and make decisions like you'd predict them to do & from that I can anticipate their next move. Thats the shit.

And best of all, its a Team game. Even if you suck at killing peeps, each class still has secondary uses which still greatly help the outcome of shit.

Its all just so BOSS to me.


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

> I'd hold that to be true but only in the final version of a game.



This is practically the final version of the game, there won't be any big changes before the release.  If Dice had a month after the end of the beta before the game is released then a case can be made for it not being representative of the final game but we only have two weeks.  :/


----------



## Gecka (Oct 3, 2011)

DICE truly is disappointing me with the direction that they are going

Medal Of Honor was a warning for what was to come


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 3, 2011)

I want Back to Karkand. 9 maps seem so little.

But Ive never preordered a game or bought a DLC before so idk what to do, lol. Im just a 17 yr old kid living in a 3rd world country.


----------



## Gene (Oct 3, 2011)

There seems to be some confusion as to how the beta stacks up to the real deal.



> Below are two very important tweets from Community Manager, Daniel  Matros, that I think are very informative to the Battlefield community:
> 
> 
> “_A lot of what you are seeing in the BETA doesn’t exist in the  main game already. 1st Party submissions mean we couldn’t give a version  of the latest code in the BETA but the retail game is well ahead of  what you are seeing now with a lot more bug fixes already in place_.”  (We’ve also recently heard that the beta version we are currently  playing is roughly a month behind the version of the game DICE is  currently working on.)




So yeah, there's your month.


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't have too much of an issue with bug fixes.  What I do have a problem is with how the game is started, website server browser, the fact that you can't change settings until you are in the middle of a match and so on.  I don't see that being any different between the beta and the retail version.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 3, 2011)

Im gonna kick you in the balls if you dont buy Battlefield 3 first week.


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Im gonna kick you in the balls if you dont buy Battlefield 3 first week.



I probably won't buy it until six or so months after it is released... if at all.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 3, 2011)

I Agree with Jaknblak.

Fun game...cant wait for vehicles...jets!
Ive never played a BF game. Only played medal of honor. I really like this game. Levels are amazing. Destructable enviroments. Im sure the final release of the game will be alot smoother and polished then the beta ofcourse.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 3, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I probably won't buy it until six or so months after it is released... if at all.


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

Can't help it, BF3 just has some things that turn me off.  I loved what little I played of it but overall my experience with the game wasn't too good.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 3, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't have too much of an issue with bug fixes.  What I do have a problem is with how the game is started, website server browser, the fact that you can't change settings until you are in the middle of a match and so on.  I don't see that being any different between the beta and the retail version.



I agree that it's stupid to wait until you've started a game to change your settings. But that annoyance is pretty much a non issue after the first time you tweak your settings.


----------



## Face (Oct 3, 2011)

What the hell happened to this guys neck?


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 3, 2011)

They really fucked it up with the Beta version. I am sure I would laugh really hard if I could see the numbers of those that decided not to get this game..


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> They really fucked it up with the Beta version. I am sure I would laugh really hard if I could see the numbers of those that decided not to get this game..



It might not be as bad as you expect.  Gamers are willing to put up with a lot of shit in order to play games that seem fun.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 3, 2011)

ITT: People mistake beta for demo.
ITT: People are upset when there's bugs in a beta.
ITT: People think quality of a single map reflects quality of entire game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 3, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> ITT: People mistake beta for demo.
> ITT: People are upset when there's bugs in a beta.
> ITT: People think quality of a single map reflects quality of entire game.


That's humans for you.

//HbS


----------



## Awesome (Oct 3, 2011)

It's a real shame they left out vehicles / destructive environments in the beta. It would improve the fun factor by a ton.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 3, 2011)

There was plenty on Caspian map.

//HbS


----------



## Magnificent (Oct 3, 2011)

When do you unlock the mortar strike for recon, if any?


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

> ITT: People think quality of a single map reflects quality of entire game.



You aren't able to get the feel of the entire game for from two one map?


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Oct 3, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> ITT: People mistake beta for demo.
> ITT: People are upset when there's bugs in a beta.
> ITT: People think quality of a single map reflects quality of entire game.



I can't count the number of times I've played a "beta" and it being in the same exact shape on release date these past few years.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 3, 2011)

What level do you get the overpowered Magnum revolver? 

The robot and the magnum are my beta goals! Lol


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 3, 2011)

Who wouldn't be upset if there were bugs? lol

I know it's a beta, but rofl, it's not wrong to get mad.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 3, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> You aren't able to get the feel of the entire game for from two one map?



You can get the general feel but like bc2, there was some maps I found boring as hell while others fun all the time.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 3, 2011)

Bugs? And what is wrong with them since its just a beta?? 
Well mate, I played just 1 hour ago. We were defends at the first couple of bombs. Something happened and the reinforcements tickets were for the defenders only. (dont tell me its just my mistake, I played enough games to know that) 
Besides that after the B bomb exploded the attackers could not put a bomb on spot A no matter what. For a long time were just killing each other with no meaning until the defenders run out of tickets. 
I had the chance to kill nobody, not even shoot since in every single round I was going beneath the FUCKING GROUND without a reason. I had to suicide myself with grenade in order to respawn and do the same over and over again. YOU will ask me , "Why you didn't disconnect" The answer is I had a hope that it be fine the next round and I wanted to stay from curiosity. 
Actually I manage to kill just one person while he was walking over my head and exploded with my bazooka.

Well if this is normal to happen in a Beta version and we should not get let down for this game then what is the meaning of a Beta when we are not able to play it fine


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 3, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> When do you unlock the mortar strike for recon, if any?



I read the Mortar is for the support class alone. Lemme find u an article or sum...

EDIT: I aint finding shit. And my bad...its for the engineer class. I swore I found an article the other night giving the amount of points for these unlocks...


----------



## Corruption (Oct 3, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> Well if this is normal to happen in a Beta version and we should not get let down for this game then what is the meaning of a Beta when we are not able to play it fine



Bugs are normal in a beta. People don't realize that this beta build is over one month old. This open beta is primarily for stress testing their new back end system.


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 3, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> I read the Mortar is for the support class alone. Lemme find u an article or sum...



Also mortar not avalible in beta, found that out the hard way as soon as I unlocked it


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 3, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> Also mortar not avalible in beta, found that out the hard way as soon as I unlocked it



Well that sucks, lol.


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

> People don't realize that this beta build is over one month old.



And on release there will still be quite a few really annoying bugs.  :/


----------



## eHav (Oct 3, 2011)

eh today was the first time i actualy had a problem with the beta, 2 consecutive maps of people falling underground everywhere, most ppl running waist deep in the ground it was a funny mess. tho when the game moves past the 2 first bombs and into hte metro everything gets smooth again


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 3, 2011)

you get a magnum at rank 36 and a scoped magnum at 44. shit 1 hits people, cant wait for it


----------



## Jing (Oct 3, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> Also mortar not avalible in beta, found that out the hard way as soon as I unlocked it


 Oh wow, thats my next support unlock too...



Goova said:


> you get a magnum at rank 36 and a scoped magnum at 44. shit 1 hits people, cant wait for it


 Holy shit, I actually ran into a rank 44 guy earlier today too. How the fuck do people rank up so fast? My god. I also finally pre-ordered this game today. Cant wait to get it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 3, 2011)

i have no idea, i played for like a day in a half straight over the weekend,  and im only like 22


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 3, 2011)

Damn! If I unlocked a Magnum Id use it 24/7. 

For close and mid range - Magnum. For snipers - Scoped Magnum.

For tanks - Magn- I just wont fight tanks...


----------



## Jing (Oct 3, 2011)

Have you guys been using C4 alot? I have :33 it is awesome, just set some  near the boxes and wait for someone to arm it. Then push the trigger and boom, get some awesome kills. Even better when there's a group of people in the spot too trying to arm the boxes.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 3, 2011)

im an engineer due to the weapon choices, but they lack usability in this beta thanks to no vehicles


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

Snipers are the best.


----------



## Jing (Oct 3, 2011)

What sniper rifles are going to be in the full game?


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

The M24, M82, M98, Type 88, SV 98, MK11, SVD Dragunov, and the M39.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 3, 2011)

LMGs are the way to go! Ive unlocked C4 but I havent touched the beta since Saturday to try it out. Im not playing the beta anymore cuz I dont want to unlock alot of shit then have to do it all over again in 3 weeks time, lol.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone know what level the Robot is at?

My brothers been playing only engi non-stop aiming to get it...its harder to level engi...since his gadgets dont really give him bonus points...e.g. repair is pretty much useless.

Hope's it is unlocked from Engi..


----------



## Jing (Oct 3, 2011)

Im gonna laugh my ass off if we have to unlock the medkits, ammo boxes, and repair tools in the full game like in BC2....then I'll rage.....has anyone tried to kill someone with the defibrillator yet?


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

> Im gonna laugh my ass off if we have to unlock the medkits, ammo boxes, and repair tools in the full game like in BC2



It's very likely that you will have to unlock them.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 3, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Who wouldn't be upset if there were bugs? lol
> 
> I know it's a beta, but rofl, it's not wrong to get mad.



Do you know what the point of a beta is? It's so players like you can find the bugs so the devs can fix them. It's a natural part of the bug fixing process.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 3, 2011)

I hate the SV98 for close combat. A couple of days ago I was playing with Koppa and Undercovermc and I was quickscoping the hell out of people, but for some reason like 70% of the people I quickscoped survived. Which is freaking bullshit. Especially considering from how close I shot them. I've actually tested the gun with someone laying on the ground. I shot him from the back. Upper chest are and the fucker didn't die. And that was from up close. I was like W T F is wrong with this game. Weird thing is I get the most random 1 shot kills, while people are running and it's harder to hit people. I'm done with the beta. I'm not gonna waste more time playing it, since it's just feels like repetition now. Can't wait till my limited edition gets here.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jing said:


> has anyone tried to kill someone with the defibrillator yet?



Yes. You can't do it. I would go behind these two dumbass snipers on the first part of Metro who would go on that little island and test these out. I tried the defibrillator, the blowtorch, and the med pack (The thing is heavy enough to smash small walls).

The med pack doesn't do anything.
The defibrillator doesn't do anything.
The blowtorch kills them in 2-3 seconds and the feed says: 
_You[Repair Tool]Enemy_

I was disappointed though, it just has a little mark of flames on him until he dies then it goes out, I was hoping they'd like burn or something. 

~~~

Also, regarding whoever was wondering how to rank up so fast, the defibrillator is an easy way to get points, along with being close to an objective with a med pack out healing and people spawning on you. Oh, and the obvious of killing people and whatnot for the ribbons. That's where I get most of my points. I'm like level 27 in 6 hours of play or something


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 4, 2011)

A squad mate of mine actually killed someone with the defib. It works. 

Agreed on the medpack. I was hiding behind a stack of cement blocks low on hp and took my medpack out. Damn thing literally broke my cover and got me killed right after.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 4, 2011)

In one round I was in the top half of my team's final scores around 6th place...but if you look at my kills I actually had ZERO. 

Supporting points are awesome! Drop those med and ammo packs people!


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 4, 2011)

cancelled my pre order
too many bugs and glitches
and this game comes out in 2 weeks?
nope.avi


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 4, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> cancelled my pre order
> too many bugs and glitches
> and this game comes out in 2 weeks?
> nope.avi







Gene said:


> There seems to be some confusion as to how the beta stacks up to the real deal.
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, there's your month.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 4, 2011)

jaknblak said:


>



devs say oh the game is totally polished
yet at the same time DICE says we wont beat CoD this time
then again BF never beat cod

i see why.
bugs and glitches atleast 3 times a game after playing the beta for 3 hours 

This beta saved me 60 bucks.
Then again I wasnt going to have time for it since Gears is out :33


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 4, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> devs say oh the game is totally polished



Why the heck would they release a beta if they said,"Oh the game is totally polished."?



> yet at the same time DICE says we wont beat CoD this time
> then again BF never beat cod



I dont care about the BF-COD war. Im  getting both.



> i see why.
> bugs and glitches atleast 3 times a game after playing the beta for 3 hours



DICE was expecting us to find these bugs and glitches. Thats why they released the beta.



> This beta saved me 60 bucks.
> Then again I wasnt going to have time for it since Gears is out :33



Gears is dead. 

And you didnt read the article I directed you to. That much is clear.

BF3 ftw.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 4, 2011)

Not getting a game because of bugs in a beta is the stupidist thing I've ever heard. Now if you hear the game is buggy as hell after release and decide not to get it, that's reasonable.


----------



## Magnificent (Oct 4, 2011)

Even if the game was buggy at release, there is a thing called game updates that fix them when the older consoles couldn't. And I feel that EA is more concerned about players' enjoyment than Activision, simply because they actually released a beta for you to tell them what you don't like and what bugs you have found.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 4, 2011)

My teammates just dont seem to take advantage of me providing suppressing fire.

Everyone tries to spawn trap when everyone is entering the subway sections....but I empty my damn clip so that the enemy would stay in cover but my teammates just dont get the hint that Im giving them a chance to move up, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Oct 4, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> A squad mate of mine actually killed someone with the defib. It works.
> 
> Agreed on the medpack. I was hiding behind a stack of cement blocks low on hp and took my medpack out. Damn thing literally broke my cover and got me killed right after.



Really? What platform are you on? Because I honestly spent on minute behind someone trying to kill them and nothing happened. I was literally, as gay as it sounds, on top of him as he was prone trying to shock him.


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 4, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> cancelled my pre order
> too many bugs and glitches
> and this game comes out in 2 weeks?
> nope.avi



It's beta testing ...

How do you start you first match expecting things to be perfect?


----------



## eHav (Oct 4, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> My teammates just dont seem to take advantage of me providing suppressing fire.
> 
> Everyone tries to spawn trap when everyone is entering the subway sections....but I empty my damn clip so that the enemy would stay in cover but my teammates just dont get the hint that Im giving them a chance to move up, lol.



that and squadmates not noticing when the rest of the squad is waiting on a respawn. so many times one of us is behind and the rest move up and die. and he then moves up and dies aswell making everyone spawn at the regular spawn.  tho today i got put in a squad with 3 guys that had similar names and it was brilliant, we just took everything down so easily.. im sad my pc cant run this game :\


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 4, 2011)

I played a match the other day where I was on attack and the team was getting pinned in the locker-room just before you set foot on the train platform. 

I rushed out to see how it was and there was about half a dozen of the other team just standing in front of the locker-room door with tactical lights and lasers, planning on blinding and spraying anything that moved out that door.  

When I respawned back in the locker room (yay team mate respawn) I dropped my ammo pack down by my feet and hurled a grenade over the lockers and through the door onto the platform...

BOOM! Enemy down. 

3 seconds later another grenade in my hand and hurled it through the door again.. 

BOOM! Enemy down.

I did this about 5 consecutive times and killed at least 1 one guy with each toss... Basically cleared out all of the primary defenders of Objective B without even looking at them and allowed my team to rush through and set the charge. 

Arrogant mofos thinking they could slaughter my team at that choke point so easily.


----------



## Magnificent (Oct 4, 2011)

About teammates:
It's hard to find matches with cooperative teammates. I rarely get revived. I seem to be the only one throwing med kits. The rarest thing to find is an ammo box LOL. I even begged a teammate on support class to throw me some ammo once (you ask him by aiming at him and pressing select/back, for those who don't know) and he just ignored me.

I sometimes even find teammates that don't even care about the objective. I remember being on defenders and simply if the charge is set everybody continues to do everything normally and while I try to be the defuser I get killed by campers every time.

--------

Today was my most epic match. I was basically the main guy, which made me proud of myself. We were the attackers. I've got the top score with about 2.0 KD. I stayed in clusters with cooperative teamates and I kept spamming med kits every where my team goes, all with reviving most people who die.

And you get many points just by ordering people to attack the position, and as long as your order is there, you'll receive 20 points every time soneone attempts to place the charge, fully placing it is not even needed.


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2011)

> I sometimes even find teammates that don't even care about the objective.



It's to be expected.  :/

Even in BF2 there were enough people that didn't care about the objectives to be an annoyance, it's only bound to get worse with the migration of COD fans that want something new/more.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 4, 2011)

BucketheadFan23 said:


> Really? What platform are you on? Because I honestly spent on minute behind someone trying to kill them and nothing happened. I was literally, as gay as it sounds, on top of him as he was prone trying to shock him.




PS3. I mainly remember it because he was actually trying to revive me and my body happens to be right beside the camper who killed me. Revived me _and_ killed the guy at the same time.Maybe that's the only way you can kill an enemy with the defib haha. At least in this buggy beta. 

You guys shouldn't really expect to get revived and get ammo much. Once the full game is released expect to see a shitload of ammo and medpacks on the ground, when the points actually count. Until then, people can care less and everyone are mainly aiming for kills, and just fuck around. 

And it's better you don't get revived in the middle of a gunfight and die again a few seconds later. This is sometimes the case in BC2 when you have a bunch of medic whores running around.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 4, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> And it's better you don't get revived in the middle of a gunfight and die again a few seconds later. This is sometimes the case in BC2 when you have a bunch of medic whores running around.



Well I like how they fixed that now...its up to you to accept the revive or not...

Its like, "No thanks bud. Im choosing to walk towards the light..."


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 4, 2011)

Too many fools on this game don't know how to work as a team.


----------



## Magnificent (Oct 4, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> PS3. I mainly remember it because he was actually trying to revive me and my body happens to be right beside the camper who killed me. Revived me _and_ killed the guy at the same time.Maybe that's the only way you can kill an enemy with the defib haha. At least in this buggy beta.
> 
> You guys shouldn't really expect to get revived and get ammo much. Once the full game is released expect to see a shitload of ammo and medpacks on the ground, when the points actually count. Until then, people can care less and everyone are mainly aiming for kills, and just fuck around.
> 
> And it's better you don't get revived in the middle of a gunfight and die again a few seconds later. This is sometimes the case in BC2 when you have a bunch of medic whores running around.



I noticed that I could revive people pretty far from me, like 3 meters away. It is useful if you're behind cover and a teammate is lying there. It matters most if you are the attackers, getting back respawn tickets is crucial. As long as you don't run between bullets to revive someone, only to end up losing another respawn ticket instead of getting back one.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 4, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Too many fools on this game don't know how to work as a team.



So what was the big talking on YouTube by BF gamers telling CoD players about the importance of teamwork in the game? They don't do it themselves.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 4, 2011)

Well...screw being a recon. Im just not good as one. I thought snipers would be my thing but my reaction speed sucks.

My primary classes are gonna be Support & Medic.

I'd probably just be a recon when the situation calls for it and when I wanna set up a mobile spawn when no one else has.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 4, 2011)

I lol'd


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2011)

34k lost preorders


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 4, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I lol'd



People are probably doing it because DICE released the Beta too damn late. With that said, it's way too early to give up on the game. At least rent it and test the final product before deciding.

Still day 1 for me.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 4, 2011)

Im getting it when MW3 comes out.

Wanna hold both in my arms at the same time. Yeah bitch


----------



## AmigoOne (Oct 4, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I lol'd



that seems sad that the devs have to tweet that.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 5, 2011)

Ha, the post is quite funny and a yet a bit sad for them...

But you know what? Maybe you if you had released Caspian Border people would be too busy flying, crashing and lining up for Jets to bitch about the bugs - and inevitably have those issues linger on their mind playing ONE infantry ONLY map for 20+ hours.

You have footage of dogfights and tank rushes which was one of the major buying factors for BF3, so its only natural for players to want a taste of that from the beta, but you completely leave that out... so people dwell on the bugs after they get bored.

BF3 is begging people to keep their pre-orders saying there's more to the game (which obviously there is), but if they really want people to stop the cancellations or have people pre-order _again_...seriously upload Caspian Border on the servers to rock everyone's game play experience. Actions (vehicle maps) are more louder than words (tweet promises).

Just sayin...


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2011)

> But you know what? Maybe you if you had released Caspian Border people would be too busy flying, crashing and lining up for Jets to bitch about the bugs



I agree, the map is incredibly fun and would have lessened the complaints.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I agree, the map is incredibly fun and would have lessened the complaints.



Well they seem kind of desperate, they might put that map in before the beta finishes.


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well they seem kind of desperate, they might put that map in before the beta finishes.



Five days left, it's pretty unlikely.  :/


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, I know, but how many more pre-orders are they willing to lose in the next 5 days? 

In the last 5 they already lost +34k.


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Yeah, I know, but how many more pre-orders are they willing to lose in the next 5 days?
> 
> In the last 5 they already lost +34k.



Dice probably assumes that once the game is released it'll garner enough good word of mouth to bring back those cancelled pre-orders.  :/


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 5, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Why the heck would they release a beta if they said,"Oh the game is totally polished."?





good question
why indeed give out a beta diseased with glitches and bugs when u have the master version sitting pretty. 



> DICE was expecting us to find these bugs and glitches. Thats why they released the beta.


 No beta is supposed to give people a taste of what the game is like.




> Gears is dead.
> 
> And you didnt read the article I directed you to. That much is clear.
> 
> BF3 ftw.



where did u redirect me?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 5, 2011)

No Gears is not dead, maybe you should actually play the game before you make some ignorant statement like that again...

They should definitely throw in one of the maps with vehicles in it. I wanna shoot people in the face with a tank.


----------



## Magnificent (Oct 5, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I lol'd


----------



## Bleach (Oct 5, 2011)

I wonder if they got more pre-orders than they lost


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 5, 2011)

Full weapons list



Glock 18 is in this shit. I need that as a side arm for sure.


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I wonder if they got more pre-orders than they lost



It's possible, I've know some people that did pre-order it after playing the beta.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry but DICE is either covering its ass or just out to troll gamers

If the game is polished and good to go, why release a beta? granted it looks amazing but if I am looking at the scenery from under the map it can GTFO. 

The servers on Console suck, but on PC I didn't have too much of a problem. You fall through rocks, sometimes you don't spawn with your gun or as a different class after switching, sometimes the gun is floating ahead of you, sometimes there is a very glitched/clipped reload animation. 

The game is claimed to be polished yet you release glitched out beta? They are lying to cover their own ass. They did not do shit and they now have 2 weeks to find as many issues as they can because they are lazy and wants lots of money. 

I guess the Gears of War 3 Beta must have set the bar way too high that DICE needs a ladder and a noose just to hang in there much less attempt a chin up. 
I am not paying 60 dollars for a polished Beta.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 5, 2011)

omfg, do people realize that there are *2* sets of escalators that you can ascend.

I see so many people try to go up using the side entrance and the main set of escalators; it's ridiculous.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 5, 2011)

Did you miss the part where the main purpose of this open beta was for stress testing? Along with catching bugs that they didn't already know about, which goes without saying. You're not going to see any fixes in the beta, that was clear from the beginning.

On another note, in game squad managment is confirmed for PC. That's the only major problem I really had with battlelog. Switching between your browser and the game for that was the stupidist idea.


----------



## Arsecynic (Oct 5, 2011)

Goddammmmmmmmmm just pulled a 46-7 with a couple of mcom plants using an unscoped MK11........


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Oct 5, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> PS3. I mainly remember it because he was actually trying to revive me and my body happens to be right beside the camper who killed me. Revived me _and_ killed the guy at the same time.Maybe that's the only way you can kill an enemy with the defib haha. At least in this buggy beta.



Lol, maybe. Because I'm on PS3 as well and this sniper just wouldn't go down from the defibrillator.


Edit: 1,000th post.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 5, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Did you miss the part where the main purpose of this open beta was for stress testing? Along with catching bugs that they didn't already know about, which goes without saying. You're not going to see any fixes in the beta, that was clear from the beginning.



Beta testing = being lazy in finding bugs
well in DICE's case

stress testing?
ill give it a 7/10 of the frustration with glitches

lol i love how dedicated servers or servers are going to handle for consoles 
cause they wont


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Oct 5, 2011)

I think you're mistaking the Beta for a _Demo_.


Lots of people apparently.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Oct 6, 2011)

Is it me or did DICE just reset my progress as a Recon? I lost my M40A5 sniper rifle I took so long to unlock 

EDIt: Nvm, just a glitch


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 6, 2011)

Everyone is camping like crazy now!!!!!!!!!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


This shit will not happen in Conquest.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 6, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Is it me or did DICE just reset my progress as a Recon? I lost my M40A5 sniper rifle I took so long to unlock
> 
> EDIt: Nvm, just a glitch



For some reason, earlier, I was reset to rank 1; I was at 9 before. But when I just played now it was back to level 9.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 6, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Beta testing = being lazy in finding bugs
> well in DICE's case
> 
> stress testing?
> ...



Beta testing = the best way to find bugs.

Stress testing?
I'll give it a noshittheresglitches/10 because of glitches.

Urine idiot.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 6, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Beta testing = the best way to find bugs.
> 
> Stress testing?
> I'll give it a noshittheresglitches/10 because of glitches.
> ...



It's still pretty lazy

and why no 
i do nto get pissed on
i get pissed off


----------



## Corruption (Oct 6, 2011)

How is stress testing their new back end server architecture lazy? You obviously don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Arsecynic (Oct 6, 2011)

Honestly, I love sniping, but the snipers are so overpowered on this game. At first I got annoyed, I was using the SV98 and headshotting people and not getting one hit kills. I switched to the semi auto snipers and use no attachment or holographic..... all of a sudden I'm shitting all over the other team.


----------



## Magnificent (Oct 6, 2011)

Jord@n said:


> Honestly, I love sniping, but the snipers are so overpowered on this game. At first I got annoyed, I was using the SV98 and headshotting people and not getting one hit kills. I switched to the semi auto snipers and use no attachment or holographic..... all of a sudden I'm shitting all over the other team.



The moments when sniping makes you scream "FUCK YEAH" is when you take out someone from across the other side of the map. Having calculated bullet drop and all. Makes it even more of a challenge if you didn't pin down your rifle with a bipod.

The best time to have a sniper in operation metro is at the start of the second set of objectives, where both teams are shooting from the both ends of the tunnel. At this time, I usually pick off about 10 kills before a lone guy goes through the other entrance and set the bomb.

And does anyone here have the slightest idea on why people put flashlights on snipers? At long distances, it blinds nobody and easily exposes your position.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 6, 2011)

Jord@n said:


> Honestly, I love sniping, but the snipers are so overpowered on this game. At first I got annoyed, I was using the SV98 and headshotting people and not getting one hit kills. I switched to the semi auto snipers and use no attachment or holographic..... all of a sudden I'm shitting all over the other team.


Exactly what I did. I was like fuck 1 shot kills. Just spam the trigger.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Has anyone been to the small island? Thats my sniper island. You'd be surprised how many people kill me there....


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 6, 2011)

So, is it still your island, then?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 6, 2011)

Im  never gonna play Rush on OP.Metro when this game comes out, lol.

N.E.V.E.R.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 6, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> How is stress testing their new back end server architecture lazy? You obviously don't know what you're talking about.



Learn context because you don't know what you are talking about. 

Dice is last minute rushing using this "Beta" [which is more than likely going to be a demo] to make up for the time they spent screwing around and be lazy. Sure, a beta is there to fix issues but with all the issues that keep popping up repeatedly and then saying "Btw this isn't the polished version of the game" after getting many complaints and 340000 cancelled pre orders, that is bullshit. They are hiding something. 

They are trying to pit the buyers and gamers against each other. If the code is different from the polished version then why test the code they have moved on from?

Plus the beta is clipping issue and sniper heaven.
Prone by rock, crawl backwards.
Only your head and gun stick out from the ground which means you are at a great glitchy advantage to snipe others.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 6, 2011)

While Axl isn't totally in the right here, he has a point

A beta this close to the release date was only going to cause problems

I don't think anyone would have minded if DICE pushed the beta/full release dates by 6-8 weeks


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 6, 2011)

EA is too busy trying to outdo MW3.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 6, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> EA is too busy trying to outdo MW3.



EA is saying BF3 > MW3
DICE is saying they wont beat MW3

We see the Beta and its amazing quality

Who is right? :33

the developer or the publisher?
The people making the game?
Or the people sending millions of dollars hoping people will buy into YEAH ITS GUNNA BEAT MW3 FO SHO?

EA kept Robert Kotick out of the reveals of Battlefield at Cons
Which is funny since half of them ended up on youtube anyway


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 6, 2011)

GTTV tonite gonna have some Battlefield footage.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 6, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> EA is saying BF3 > MW3
> DICE is saying they wont beat MW3
> 
> We see the Beta and its amazing quality
> ...


I don't even know how to respond lol. xD


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 6, 2011)

When does the Beta end?


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 6, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> When does the Beta end?



October 10th.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 7, 2011)

Send that man to the med-bay! It seems that the urban warfare has cracked him and hes suffering trauma...


----------



## konatachan (Oct 7, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Send that man to the med-bay! It seems that the urban warfare has cracked him and hes suffering trauma...


lmao! I laughed even harder after reading this.  shhhh my parents don't know I'm awake


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 7, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> I don't even know how to respond lol. xD



I r ebil 



Brandon Heat said:


> When does the Beta end?



It doesn't since the beta is the game


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 7, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> It's only funny to everyone else until you spawn without a gun and cant pick up someone's else stuff :<



Hasn't happened to me. There's times when I can't pick up a gun though.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 7, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Hasn't happened to me. There's times when I can't pick up a gun though.



When you spawn without a gun you cant pick up packs or other equip

however i did toss an ammo pack but I am still a brick to the team :/

and i had to lose all my points because everytime i spawned for the entire match: no gun or equip 
plus i stayed for the whole game and i got no points plus i couldnt see the results :<


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow I've never experienced any of that.  

Is this on PS3 or 360?


----------



## konatachan (Oct 7, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Hasn't happened to me. There's times when I can't pick up a gun though.



psh. that's not half as bad as falling through the level itself and getting stuck, derp.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 7, 2011)

Why the hell is that I would sprint for like 2 seconds and just randomly stop and have to wait like 10 minutes to sprint again?!

I dunno how many times I've died because of this.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 7, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well they seem kind of desperate, they might put that map in before the beta finishes.



I KNEEEWWW IT!

They uploaded Caspian Border on the servers now!


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 7, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I KNEEEWWW IT!
> 
> They uploaded Caspian Border on the servers now!




WHAT? ARE YOU SRIOUS? SO NOW CASPIAN BORDER IN BETA?? TURNING ON MY PS3 NOW..


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 7, 2011)

Im on PC so dunno about PS3...but Im playing while im typing this.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 7, 2011)

If not available for ps3 I am gonna invade into their HQ tonight with machine guns and tanks


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 7, 2011)

OMG NO caspian Border for Ps3?? Why the heck!!


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 7, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Wow I've never experienced any of that.
> 
> Is this on PS3 or 360?


*PC* and 360 



konatachan said:


> psh. that's not half as bad as falling through the level itself and getting stuck, derp.



Been there done that at least 3 times in the 3 hours I played T_T


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 7, 2011)

When you lose Conquest last orders are:

"Fuckin' Idiots!"

or 

"Fuck!"

More realism I see...


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 7, 2011)

I wish it was the same in Rush; maybe it will make people re-think their strategies before the next match.


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I KNEEEWWW IT!
> 
> They uploaded Caspian Border on the servers now!



Looks like Dice isn't completely retarded.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 7, 2011)

You guys should check IGN's youtube page. Two 10 minute vids of two new maps in BF3. 

Looking sexy.


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

For the lazy.

[YOUTUBE]geTOvrUVPTE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]oDIwNcAF7s4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> For the lazy.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]geTOvrUVPTE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]oDIwNcAF7s4[/YOUTUBE]



......................


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 7, 2011)

konatachan said:


> psh. that's not half as bad as falling through the level itself and getting stuck, derp.



This is the worst one I've dealt with. Its gotten worse infact. Before  it would only happen around mcomm a at the park, but now it happens throughout the map. And what's worse is you have a bunch of scrubs taking advantage of it.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Looks like Dice isn't completely retarded.



For me they are still even more retarded.... the new map only for Pc users? Why you doing this??? WHYYYYYY


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> For me they are still even more retarded.... the new map only for Pc users? Why you doing this??? WHYYYYYY



They want to test 64 player loads, consoles only have 24 players max so there is no need for that to be tested.  

And yeah, they still are pretty retarded.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 7, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> For me they are still even more retarded.... the new map only for Pc users? Why you doing this??? WHYYYYYY


Because there is no way in hell current consoles could handle 64 player map.

//HbS


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 7, 2011)

I hate you all.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Oct 7, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Because there is no way in hell current consoles could handle 64 player map.
> 
> //HbS



I think biy am not sure that it has to do with thexbox limitations. Not bashing xbox or anything but micro has a policy that games made for consoles must be equal. This limits developers on the ps3 end. This doesnt have to be the reason but I think it is why no console has.64 player.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 7, 2011)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> I think biy am not sure that it has to do with thexbox limitations. Not bashing xbox or anything but micro has a policy that games made for consoles must be equal. This limits developers on the ps3 end. This doesnt have to be the reason but I think it is why no console has.64 player.


PS3 is old too. It's more powerful than Xbox360, but not by THAT much. It uses a GeForce 7800 256mb for god's sake.

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 7, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Because there is no way in hell current consoles could handle 64 player map.
> 
> //HbS


What about MAG hurr durr


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 7, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> What about MAG hurr durr


MAG wasn't made by EA, it's actually cleverly designed. Also, you can't really compare MAGE with Frostbite 2, also, BF3 has bigger maps.

//HbS


----------



## konatachan (Oct 7, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Why the hell is that I would sprint for like 2 seconds and just randomly stop and have to wait like 10 minutes to sprint again?!
> 
> I dunno how many times I've died because of this.


It might be lag. there's some serious lag issues on the server.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 7, 2011)

It's funny cos you won't even be able to play the MP if you buy it used lol.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 7, 2011)

Dont be stupid. The number of players is not something that consoles could not handle... it is someting that matters anyways.

And putting another map for consoles in Beta like they did for pc is not the same?? wtf then if you think about it the the whole game should have only metro map as well when it comes out for ps3 and xb


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 7, 2011)

no new maps for consoles?


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 7, 2011)

Goova said:


> no new maps for consoles?



Not in Beta. But yes in beta for pc..


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 7, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> It's funny cos you won't even be able to play the MP if you buy it used lol.



that's what you think >


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 7, 2011)

Some people here don't realise that current-gen consoles are 6-years old hardware at this point. Of course you'll get shat on if the developer doesn't decide to sacrifice PC release quality. They just can't run new games at full potential. Cutting corners like FOV, retarded shaders, low resolution, low-res textures just doesn't help anymore.

//HbS


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 7, 2011)

Is installing a new graphics card into my CPU hard stuff? Do I need a professional to do it? Im just a clueless 17 yr old when it comes to hardware on computers. Lol.

I just cant live with the fact I cant experience BF3 for everything it is now. Im gonna buy a new graphics card and see what I can do...

*EDIT:* I'll just watch a youtube vid to guide me how to install it...lol...

NNOW!!!!!

Recommend some good (and cheap, lol) graphic cards to me! My budget is $300 US. And would I need anything extra to support using these graphics cards on my computer?


----------



## Corruption (Oct 7, 2011)

Installing a graphics card is very easy to do. What kind of CPU do you have?

If you're willing to spend all that on a graphics card, I'd go with a Radeon HD 6950


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 7, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Installing a graphics card is very easy to do. What kind of CPU do you have?
> 
> If you're willing to spend all that on a graphics card, I'd go with a Radeon HD 6950



I got a Inspiron 531s...
Some 2007 shit we're talking about here, lol.

And even more willing to NOT spend anything remotely close to $300, lol. As long as I get bang for my buck Im good.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 7, 2011)

whats going to suck is gettin to like 45 rank and then having to restart


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> I got a Inspiron 531s...
> Some 2007 shit we're talking about here, lol.
> 
> And even more willing to NOT spend anything remotely close to $300, lol. As long as I get bang for my buck Im good.



It would be helpful if you could post your specifications like the CPU, Ram amount, and the Motherboard.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 7, 2011)

meh, i just got my xbox recently. does that mean it was a bad investment?


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

konatachan said:


> meh, i just got my xbox recently. does that mean it was a bad investment?



It's not a bad investment as long as you enjoy the games.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's not a bad investment as long as you enjoy the games.



Ah. okay. well the guy from bethesda said the only reason they were releasing skyrim on the xbox/ps3 (normally they wait for a new platform), was because the systems still have alot of power in them. so, i decided to invest in the thing. I just don't want to have to run out an buy a even NEWER xbox, like, the 420 or something because i just bought my 360


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

> was because the systems still have alot of power in them.



They don't have much power left in them, developers have mostly brought out all the power that they can from the two systems and some are calling for new systems.  Skyrim is released for this set of consoles because Bethesda could create a game better looking than Oblivion since they didn't know the ins and outs of the new consoles and the game engine they had wasn't exactly the best.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 8, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> I got a Inspiron 531s...
> Some 2007 shit we're talking about here, lol.
> 
> And even more willing to NOT spend anything remotely close to $300, lol. As long as I get bang for my buck Im good.



You might as well get a PS3. Bang for buck is useless if your RAM and CPU is just going to choke any increase in performance you'd get from the card anyways.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 8, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Some people here don't realise that current-gen consoles are 6-years old hardware at this point. Of course you'll get shat on if the developer doesn't decide to sacrifice PC release quality. They just can't run new games at full potential. Cutting corners like FOV, retarded shaders, low resolution, low-res textures just doesn't help anymore.
> 
> //HbS



What are you talking about???  Whenever a new console is released its already ahead from its time. Thats the reason the first games that come out for a new console are not the best in graphics and you can notice greater graphics in the games that come out later and later. 
If you call ps3 an old system that cannot play games at their full potential then my friend it means you have not much knowledge over this matter. 
Remind yourself the exclusive games that ps3 got...  some of them have the greatest graphics from every other game. (including games from PC).
 source: Old Cousin working in pc and console HQ.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 8, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAAA

Dude. Battlefield 3. PC looks much better than PS3, and PS3 is pushed to it's limits. No, consoles are not ahead of their time. Xbox360 has junk from 2005 inside, and PS3 has junk from 2006 and a powerful processor that wasn't designed for games, it's just powerful. Sure, thanks to their processors consoles were ahead of.... hmm... avarage PCs from the time they were released, but anyone who tells you current generation of consoles isn't obsolete is an absolute retard. Or was paid to say so.

Try running PC version of Crysis 2 on any console. Good fucking luck 

Listen. The only reason consoles run new games is because developers cut corners. For example, acceptable FOV on a PC is around 90. Consoles go as far down as 60. That's a crime to your eyesight, but acceptable, because you sit far away from the TV screen.

Games on consoles are very low resolution. usually 800x600 (or a bit higher) *upscaled* to whatever they're advertising.

Dumbed down shaders and other special effects - current PCs have DirectX11 with all it's glory, and Pixel Shader 5.0, consoles are stuck on the level of DirectX9 (and PS3's OpenGL 2.4, with PCs having OpenGL 4.2) and Pixel Shader 3.0.

Low resolution textures.

Dumbed down physics. 

"Levels" in games get smaller. You think extreme linearity only lazyness on the part of the level designers? No. It's a way to save up power, so the game doesn't have to render huge areas. Of course, there are games that are exceptions to this rule (Battlefield 3), but they show how far back consoles are.

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 8, 2011)

> Frustrated Battlefield Rep Unloads on Ungrateful Community
> 
> About a week before the Battlefield 3 beta began, the game's community manager had decided he'd heard enough shrill complaining about the fact that "Operation Metro" and not some other map would the only one playable. And so he went off.
> 
> ...




Crunch time? Looks like something is being rushed... 

Oh EA. You ruin everything you touch  :33



> Battlefield 3: Ungrateful Fans Get an Earful from DICE
> 
> Considering that Battlefield 3 is one of the most heavily anticipated first person shooter titles this year and given the award winning graphics, award winning gameplay and other game elements that have won rave reviews from all over the world, you would think the fans of this upcoming title would be excited and grateful.
> 
> ...




Beta is a privilege not a right unless you pre order the game?
Go eat a dick, you pompous asshole 

Soon we will play 10 dollars for a demo 


also, send a beta out yet? 2 weeks until the store hits shelves...
Beta = Demo nowadays? 
What a Twist


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 8, 2011)

He is actually right. There is an open beta only because DICE were nice enough to release it. It IS a privilage, not a right. Unless someone either pre-ordered Medal of Honour or BF3, then it becomes a right *given by DICE out of their kindness*. 

Those complaints come from fucking freeloaders (not pre-order people), who should be THANKFUL to be able to play for free, and provide some fucking constructive criticism. Of course there are issues with the beta, that's the whole god damn point of it.

Beta is not a demo nor a marketing tool. Beta is a buggy piece of software that is released with finding bugs, imbalance and issues in mind, to prepare a patch before the final version is relased.

//HbS


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 8, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> He is actually right. There is an open beta only because DICE were nice enough to release it. It IS a privilage, not a right. Unless someone either pre-ordered Medal of Honour or BF3, then it becomes a right *given by DICE out of their kindness*.
> 
> Those complaints come from fucking freeloaders (not pre-order people), who should be THANKFUL to be able to play for free, and provide some fucking constructive criticism. Of course there are issues with the beta, that's the whole god damn point of it.
> 
> ...



Preach it.



Eternal Goob said:


> It would be helpful if you could post your specifications like the CPU, Ram amount, and the Motherboard.



I had a change of mind. I rather use this money and buy all these epic games coming out this year. Then next year save up again and build a PC. Sounds like a better plan to me.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 8, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Preach it.


I don't understand :S my English is limited, what do you mean?

//HbS


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

> Then next year save up again and build a PC. Sounds like a better plan to me.





Well, enjoy those games.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 8, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Preach it.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a change of mind. I rather use this money and buy all these epic games coming out this year. Then next year save up again and build a PC. Sounds like a better plan to me.



sounds smarter to me. graphic or not, the gameplay will be great.

--

grrrr, if they come out with a new xbox next year I swear to god i'm gonna shoot myself*hypothetically*.  but, maybe they won't, since they only did release kinect quite recently.


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

> sounds smarter to me. graphic or not, the gameplay will be great.



Though it might not be as fun as the PC version of BF3 since conquest maps can have 64 players on the PC.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 8, 2011)

konatachan said:


> but, maybe they won't, since they only did release kinect quite recently.


Sorry, backwards compatibility exists.

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 8, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I don't understand :S my English is limited, what do you mean?
> 
> //HbS


Oh you!

Preach it = amen to that, brother. Or "speak the truth!"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 8, 2011)

Aaaah thanks then

//HbS


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Though it might not be as fun as the PC version of BF3 since conquest maps can have 64 players on the PC.


64 players instead of 32 only means an increase of campers by 40%


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 8, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> He is actually right. There is an open beta only because DICE were nice enough to release it. It IS a privilage, not a right. Unless someone either pre-ordered Medal of Honour or BF3, then it becomes a right *given by DICE out of their kindness*.
> 
> Those complaints come from fucking freeloaders (not pre-order people), who should be THANKFUL to be able to play for free, and provide some fucking constructive criticism. Of course there are issues with the beta, that's the whole god damn point of it.
> 
> ...



The thing is though DICE is using it as a marketing tool. If you buy or pre-order only you should get a taste? 
No.

They are telling the gamers, you are not privileged unless you pre-order. They are trying to sell the game and are using the beta as a marketing tool since guess what?
There are not many real professional testers left in the gaming industry. A good portion of companies don't use testers anymore. Why? To save money and to treat the beta as if it were a demo. 

The rep is trying to sell the game yet trashes the people that legitimately reported bugs as well because he grouped them with the bashers? If you are going to talk shit to your possible consumers and still shove the game in there face you need to learn some manners. 

If Dice actually had professional testers who knew the code and or where the problem can originate from they would not have this problem with the gamers coming out and saying this sucks. Instead you have the buyers finding out first hand the quality of the game will be in less than 2 weeks.

"340,000 cancelled pre-orders." 
*But its a beta. *

That is not a reason nor an answer.
That is a punchline to a joke. 

And the complaints were mostly about the glitches such as having no choice but to back out of match because you did not spawn with a gun because you couldn't earn points. Maybe your gun was floating 2 feet in front of your character. Or you fell through the Map. How about the servers sucking out loud? How about the already created aimbots? I've seen those on PC already 

The constructive criticism argument is mostly bullshit because these are buyers not professional testers that have been around the code or development process. The customer can complain because the customer decides if you make a profit or not. The consumer decides to drop their hard earned cash now or later when it's used. 

 They are rushing Battlefield 3, the End all Be all CoD killer right out the door. It's like watching a realtor trying to pick the off all the lint off his crinkled suit that was left in the dryer that was not hung up or ironed when the business deal that can change his life for the better is gunna close today.   But DICE... they are being lazy, cutting corners and saving money hoping to hit it big by giving the sheep gamers another modern military FPS.

But it's not supposed to be just another Military FPS. It's supposed to be the CoD killer. It's supposed to sell better and be played longer than MW3!

3 days later after BF3 comes out. Gamestop is going to put out a sign that says 30% extra trade in value for MW3. 

I would know. We already have the Modern Warfare 3 extra 30% trade in value signs in the back of the store and they will put on the glass on October 23st, the earliest. 

Also the beta ends on the 10th. The game arrives in stores the 18th/19th. We always get the game 2-3 days before the street date. 

So went the beta ends, DICE has 1 week to fix all the bugs because the info has to get on those discs and the discs gotta get moving...

First week DLC will be a patch.

Bonus Thought:
How can the consumer have a true constructive criticism if they are not professional testers or people that know the code and mechanics of BF3 engine? 

Seems like  EA just lumped up everyone that had a bug report as a know nothing complainer that offered no real criticism.

EDIT: 
Another thing: They are bitching saying 'we put in hard work and over time and having lots of meetings.'
They are whining because they are giving us a beta that can turn out to be a low quality game with a week one patch.
People work overtime and work hard they do not get thanks for it. 
They are making a video game.
They could be shoveling horse shit for 12 hours a day for 1/3 their pay. 
Don't whine to the gamers you are working unfairly and you have massive overtime. Whine to your publisher who says cod killer when you know it might not be true. 

EA lied, DICE cried.


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> 64 players instead of 32 only means an increase of campers by 40%



In a good game the increase allows for some incredible fights that just wouldn't be possible on consoles.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> In a good game the increase allows for some incredible fights that just wouldn't be possible on consoles.



and sniper spawn camping kills too :33


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> In a good game the increase allows for some incredible fights that just wouldn't be possible on consoles.


Yes, now instead of 5 people camping at the bomb, there will be 15. Sure is incredible. I'm actually glad that the PS3 version doesn't allow that big lobbies.

@Axl, yeah I know right. Sniping in BF3 is like shooting with a regular gun. It's so easy to kill people with the sniper. Even in close range.


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> and sniper spawn camping kills too :33



And more wonderful people to take down enemy vehicles such as tanks. 



> Yes, now instead of 5 people camping at the bomb, there will be 15. Sure is incredible. I'm actually glad that the PS3 version doesn't allow that big lobbies.



I never had a problem with that in the servers I've played in, it was always fun.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 8, 2011)

Its so hard to be good at sniping. 

Or maybe I just suck 

But I wanna use that UAV and beacon and shit


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went 50-25 last night. ump-45 ftw 

That SVG rifle 1 shots everyone regardless of where its aimed....

I also unlocked Mortars...and cant even use em on the beta!!!


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

> Its so hard to be good at sniping.



Eh, it isn't too hard.  Get to know the map well, see which paths people will normally take to get to an objective and find a good camping location.  Move around a bit after getting a kill or two.  Work on your aiming and you'll be fine.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 8, 2011)

or rather more people to drive vehicles on the enemy teams while your teams glitches out and spawns no weapons or equipment 

However i went on my BF2 and started trolling for all times sake

GET IN MY JEEP
WE GOTTA GET TO THE BATTLE FASTER D:<
*2 people get in*
/drive off cliff

TROLOLOLOLOLOLOL



GunX2 said:


> I went 50-25 last night. ump-45 ftw



sounds like DICE is copying off of MW2


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

> sounds like DICE is copying off of MW2



Copying a winner is something that few can resist. 



> GET IN MY JEEP
> WE GOTTA GET TO THE BATTLE FASTER D:<
> *2 people get in*
> /drive off cliff
> ...



Trolling in games is always fun.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 8, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> I went 50-25 last night. ump-45 ftw
> 
> That SVG rifle 1 shots everyone regardless of where its aimed....
> 
> I also unlocked Mortars...and cant even use em on the beta!!!



FUCK. THAT. GUN.

Idk why but sometimes I feel as if it one-shots me when playing.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Copying a winner is something that few can resist.






> Trolling in games is always fun.


Me and my whole team in MW2 went dual pistols and riot shield while crawling on the ground prone 

TURTLE  

plus there is me suicide with massive amounts of C4


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

> Me and my whole team in MW2 went dual pistols and riot shield while crawling on the ground prone



I never knew that you could go prone in MW2, glitches can be rather useful.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I never knew that you could go prone in MW2


..wait what


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> ..wait what



[YOUTUBE]iLG1zhGKry0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I never knew that you could go prone in MW2, glitches can be rather useful.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dII5DL04Eqg[/YOUTUBE]


Proning in BF3 is glitchly
sometimes a person's head and rifle are the only things you can see/shoot at :<


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, now that makes sense lol.

edit: Wow, that looks forkin ridiculous.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 8, 2011)

Cat fight.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 8, 2011)

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 8, 2011)

Can someone teach me how to stretch my neck?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 8, 2011)

hang on it for a few hours, it helped me.

//HbS


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 8, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Can someone teach me how to stretch my neck?



Stick your head in a taffy machine.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 8, 2011)

Interesting read on BF3. (non beta notes He was also not playing the full product...but it wasn't the beta..if that makes sense.)


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 8, 2011)

It was a press release, probably.

//HbS


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 8, 2011)

LOL

Now I see why I sucked so bad at sniping. I forgot all about bullet drop.

Used the recon class for 3 hrs straight and now Im pretty average at sniping but nowhere as horrible as I was before. I got a 10 kill streak with while sniping


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

> I forgot all about bullet drop.





Well, it's good that you aren't horrible anymore.


----------



## Magnificent (Oct 8, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> LOL
> 
> Now I see why I sucked so bad at sniping. I forgot all about bullet drop.
> 
> Used the recon class for 3 hrs straight and now Im pretty average at sniping but nowhere as horrible as I was before. *I got a 10 kill streak with while sniping*



I'm guessing this is when the attackers move up to the second set of objectives and the defenders meet them at the other side of the tunnels, when both teams fight from the different ends of the tunnels. This is the perfect moment to pull a sniper for me.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 8, 2011)

How do you get up top that tunnel if the ladder's broken? I never got that.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 8, 2011)

Recon is such shiity designed class. It has two roles, and both are conflicting with each other. Recon should be on the front lines, spotting, scouting, blowing shit up, and they gave him a fucking sniper rifle. What the hell, DICE?

If anyone remembers Battlefield 2 - Recon is basicly Spec Ops with a sniper rifle.

//HbS


----------



## Magnificent (Oct 8, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Recon is such shiity designed class. It has two roles, and both are conflicting with each other. *Recon should be on the front lines*, spotting, scouting, blowing shit up, *and they gave him a fucking sniper rifle*. What the hell, DICE?
> 
> If anyone remembers Battlefield 2 - Recon is basicly Spec Ops with a sniper rifle.
> 
> //HbS



First bold: They can be anywhere in the map that has an eagle view.

Second bold: They can pick other weapons.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah, but I meant the kind of spotting that requires you to be ahead of Assault. 

Of course they can choose other weapons than sniper rifles, but people who don't - they literally become worthless, unless they're defending. And who's going for a shotgun-Recon? They'll likely choose Assault. People who choose Recon do it mainly for the sniper rifle.

Recon should be split into two classes again.

//HbS


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 8, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> I'm guessing this is when the attackers move up to the second set of objectives and the defenders meet them at the other side of the tunnels, when both teams fight from the different ends of the tunnels. This is the perfect moment to pull a sniper for me.



I did get alot of skills during those skirms but thats not where I got my streak.

There's a destroyed train cart thats on fire a couple meters away from objective A on the tracks. It provides so much cover that its not even funny. I dont think the enemy even sees my lens flare with all the fire around me.

I just set down a Mobile spawn there once...came back...and there was like 5 guys sneaking into objective B's room. 

Man...
They didnt know what hit 'em! 
Then more kept coming and lalala...someone found me. But I came back thanks to my planted spwn and kept owning until the shit was destroyed.

And good god. People really dont throw down ammo boxes for shit! Im always playing as a support so I never lacked ammo and always dropped boxes around but...I never found an ammo box once while I was trying out the Recon class today. WTH


----------



## Magnificent (Oct 8, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah, but I meant the kind of spotting that requires you to be ahead of Assault.



You mean suicide spotting?



> Of course they can choose other weapons than sniper rifles, but people who don't - they literally become worthless, unless they're defending. And who's going for a shotgun-Recon? They'll likely choose Assault. People who choose Recon do it mainly for the sniper rifle.



It's really not that hard to figure out. The point of holding a sniper rifle is that you get into a point of advantage, better with camouflage or cover, and spot people over the view of the map along with sniping people off.

If you, however, choose to spot people through rushing into the front lines, there is absolutely no reason to hold a sniper rifle, and any idiot knows that (unless you're going for semi-auto low zoom scopes for the one shot kills). You can freely choose other weapons.

Anyway the method you suggested for spotting is not that great in my opinion, or even if it was useful, it is not common. If you encounter an enemy face to face, would you rather press shoot or spot? That's why I called it "suicide spotting".




jaknblak said:


> I did get alot of skills during those skirms but thats not where I got my streak.
> 
> There's a destroyed train cart thats on fire a couple meters away from objective A on the tracks. It provides so much cover that its not even funny. I dont think the enemy even sees my lens flare with all the fire around me.
> 
> ...



Hmm, I will probably try that spot. Does it have a long line of sight?

If it watches over an objective and have a rather medium ranged line of sight I think support/engineer is your class here. Bazooka and grenade any friend who thinks of getting in.



> And good god. People really dont throw down ammo boxes for shit! Im always playing as a support so I never lacked ammo and always dropped boxes around but...I never found an ammo box once while I was trying out the Recon class today. WTH



Not only is it hard to find, but I even tried begging a support guy on my team to throw me one, and he just ignored me. I mean, you get points for helping your team, so what are you afraid of exactly? I never hesitate to throw a med kit when I see a team gathering point. In fact, I would throw a med kit even if it costs me my life.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 8, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> I did get alot of skills during those skirms but thats not where I got my streak.
> 
> There's a destroyed train cart thats on fire a couple meters away from objective A on the tracks. It provides so much cover that its not even funny. I dont think the enemy even sees my lens flare with all the fire around me.
> 
> ...



Yea i saw your spot. ....i was about to jump threw the destoryed train cart till i saw you and some other guy spawned next to you. I stealth knifed you both.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 8, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Yea i saw your spot. ....i was about to jump threw the destoryed train cart till i saw you and some other guy spawned next to you. I stealth knifed you both.



LOL
I think I need to find a new spot whenever you're playing with me now 

Speaking of stealth knives...I got 3 knife kills back to back today.


Who the heck made this clip? In the name of all things sexy tell us who made it if you know. They better be on Youtube, lol.


----------



## Magnificent (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I pulled something like that in BC2, though not that far. That's pretty sexy.

My kill was in Atacama Desert, and the guy was on the missile launchers while I was an entire base far from him. Missed the first shot, got him in the head the second one.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 8, 2011)

Caspian border looks amazing.


----------



## Alien (Oct 8, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> LOL
> I think I need to find a new spot whenever you're playing with me now
> 
> Speaking of stealth knives...I got 3 knife kills back to back today.
> ...



Got it from this thread: 

look a couple of pages back or somthing


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 8, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Who the heck made this clip? In the name of all things sexy tell us who made it if you know. They better be on Youtube, lol.



Found it:


----------



## Bleach (Oct 8, 2011)

^That bullet drop made me laugh

Is that even accurate?


----------



## Ofeigr (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi  

Add me if you wanna play : Tintinos is my username

I love the game and will buy it upon release.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 9, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Found it:


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2011)

Bleach said:


> ^That bullet drop made me laugh
> 
> Is that even accurate?



It probably isn't accurate.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 9, 2011)

Why is the Beta on 10 days?

Wasnt BFBC2 like a month of beta play?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 9, 2011)

BECAUSE 
uhhh


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 9, 2011)

So, apparently that weird-ass-designed BF3 Ps3 I posted a while back is actually an official model for the BF3 Ps3 bundle coming out. lol


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Why is the Beta on 10 days?
> 
> Wasnt BFBC2 like a month of beta play?



The beta is so short because...they didn't find it too necessary?  It could be so short for any number of reasons.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 9, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> So, apparently that weird-ass-designed BF3 Ps3 I posted a while back is actually an official model for the BF3 Ps3 bundle coming out. lol



That... is some ugly crap.


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2011)

It doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 9, 2011)

If they took out the claymore, all the other stuff in the back, and those four legs that'll keep it from laying flat and just kept it simple, it would've been better. I like the vault-like design of the actual console but the other add-ons really turn me off.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 9, 2011)

So how do I get the physical warfare package? I already pre-ordered the limited edition. It doesn't come with the extra guns right?

If the price for that ps3 is the same as a normal one. Cool, but if it's more fuck it. Should be a nice addition to hardcore fans.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 9, 2011)

wow, that is awesome.

Yes it's ugly, but that's kind of the point, military equipment is not supposed to be fashionable or appeal to your senses.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks like I got bored playing Operation Metro after 12 hours of total playtime; it's been a fun ride while it lasted.


----------



## Face (Oct 9, 2011)

It's too bad that Caspian Border is only available for PC and not on the other consoles. I would have loved to try out the vehicles on the beta.


----------



## Jing (Oct 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGrKGkBLoSM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 9, 2011)

Beta testing is almost over. Then it's 2 weeks till the release


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 9, 2011)

Jing said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGrKGkBLoSM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]



Epic!!!!!

Also anyword if they are upgrading the player count for consoles or will it still be 12 vs 12 by realease?


----------



## Jing (Oct 9, 2011)

Its still going to be 12v12 on consoles.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 9, 2011)

You forreal or trolling? lol.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 9, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Looks like I got bored playing Operation Metro after 12 hours of total playtime; it's been a fun ride while it lasted.



You lasted 10 mores hours than me.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 9, 2011)

rofl


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> rofl


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 9, 2011)

The music turned that shit up to 11. So much win.


----------



## Magnificent (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess beta is over right this second. Just now I was kicked out of the game and when I try to connect it shows "Lost connection to EA server" message.


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 10, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> I have the chance to pre-order the limited edition with all the extras, maps etc.. for just 45 Euro. Do you think that I should buy this game or wait for Skyrim (considering I have no money for both and I can enjoy both game genres the same)


Depends on what you like more. A long story campaign or short multiplayer matches. If I would've to decide between the 2, I would take BF3, because I don't have that much time every day. But I will buy both at release.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm kind of divided about this game I really want to cancel my pre order because the beta did not foster in me much hope that this was a really good game like BC2 but I might just have to go over to the dark side and pre order MW3 after seeing the new trailer.

If they had just made BC3 I would probably be having no conflict right now.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm guessing you played the console beta?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 10, 2011)

I see that you do little research on games you actually buy.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 10, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> I'm guessing you played the console beta?



Is there that much of a difference between the PC and the console versions?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. DICE has focused on the PC version of the game, since consoles can barely handle BF3, and PC is going to have some advantages over console releases, because, well, consoles just don't cut it anymore.

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 10, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Is there that much of a difference between the PC and the console versions?


The PC version had the Caspian Border map, which is what everyone considers a "real" Battlefield experience, compared to Operation Metro.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 10, 2011)

Spawn Camp Snipers everywhere

YES I AM SAFE 
*takes damage*
STILL ALIVE  /sprint
/killed 

:<


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 10, 2011)

That is true. Operation Metro is just infantry warfare, Battlefield is all about combined arms warfare.

//HbS


----------



## Corruption (Oct 10, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> If they had just made BC3 I would probably be having no conflict right now.



I don't get this, why would it make a difference if this was labeled Bad Company? BF3 should be much improved from Bad Company.


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I don't get this, why would it make a difference if this was labeled Bad Company? BF3 should be much improved from Bad Company.



I don't get it either. :/


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess noone remebers how glitchy the BFBC2 beta was.... :sanji


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 10, 2011)

And how glitchy the retail game was.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 10, 2011)

Kinda glad I'm waiting till christmas.


----------



## G (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm so pissed at my friends; they all think this game is Bad Company 3......
What's worse, they don't even know about the original Battlefield series.


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

g said:


> I'm so pissed at my friends; they all think this game is Bad Company 3......
> What's worse, they don't even know about the original Battlefield series.



Well, it was only a PC game series before so it's excusable.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 11, 2011)

Two more weeks!! The excitement is killing me.


----------



## Lolitalush (Oct 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAn8BFhD0t4[/YOUTUBE]

WHAT THE FUCK?  "it's just gonna fuckin' start doin' this poltergeist ass spin" 

I wanna play the beta. 

Oh well, I can wait and get the game and have the full experience! That sure does looks like some glitchtastic fun though.


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

That tank glitch is awesome.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbAl5NIFRGQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

The tower on Caspian goes downnnnn. Oh my.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 11, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbAl5NIFRGQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The tower on Caspian goes downnnnn. Oh my.



I might just stand on it and wait till it gets destroyed so i can have a epic first person view death.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 11, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> I might just stand on it and wait till it gets destroyed so i can have a epic first person view death.



I wonder if I can do it for you 
I get my support kit with c4 and plant 100 c4 charges on it while you chill at the top

Then I run away and nuke it...lmao. We really need to try that.

High chance I die before I get to plant so many charges though


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 11, 2011)

Will you guys play with me even if I just rent the game ?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 11, 2011)

Dont see why not. lol

My PSN name is: Jak_N_Blak
Real name, Jermaine.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 11, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Dont see why not. lol
> 
> My PSN name is: Jak_N_Blak
> Real name, Jermaine.



I think I will have to ask you again for your PSN since I am not going to turn on Ps3, a lot of stuff going on right now..


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 11, 2011)

NP,lol.

I guess I should say that you wont see me on alot for like the next 3 weeks if you add me. I got exams going on & shit.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 12, 2011)

I read on Kotaku that the single player campaign is disappointing. Which is surprising to me cause it looked like chaos and a lot of action. Not that I really care, cause I buy FPS for the MP. Only thing I'm really interested in is co-up missions and MP. I don't even know if I'll ever finish Single Player. I still haven't even finished Black Ops SP.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

> I read on Kotaku that the single player campaign is disappointing.



Not surprised, wouldn't expect Dice to create a good single player campaign if its life depended on it.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 12, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> I wonder if I can do it for you
> I get my support kit with c4 and plant 100 c4 charges on it while you chill at the top
> 
> Then I run away and nuke it...lmao. We really need to try that.
> ...



That would be awesome!!! 

Ill just cover you with my sniper.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 12, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> I guess noone remebers how glitchy the BFBC2 beta was.... :sanji



The only thing I remember about the BC2 beta was that people would camp at wide open hill with a tank and be essentially unkillable

Care to cite some glitches or bugs that I can't remember/didn't notice


----------



## Alien (Oct 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Not surprised, wouldn't expect Dice to create a good single player campaign if its life depended on it.



Mirrors Edge seems to loved by a lot of people

I wouldn't know myself since i never dabbled with it


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Gecka said:


> The only thing I remember about the BC2 beta was that people would camp at wide open hill with a tank and be essentially unkillable
> 
> Care to cite some glitches or bugs that I can't remember/didn't notice



A few to name off the top.

If you threw a medic kit out it would bounce like 15 feet in the air.
Random Debris floating in mid air.
Being revived by noone that was there.
I remeber one pistol shot could destroy a whole house.

Little things like those.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

Also the hit detection was horrible in the BC2 beta at first.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 12, 2011)

Um..what?


----------



## Gecka (Oct 12, 2011)

hold on


*Spoiler*: __ 



*LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL*​


----------



## Gecka (Oct 12, 2011)

That post was totally necessary by the way


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Um..what?


----------



## Gecka (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm shitting my pants right now

PC players are already pissed about the stupid fucking battlelog

and now THIS FUCKERY?


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

It's like EA hates PC gamers or believes that PC sales aren't important in overcoming MW3 and thus they can do whatever the fuck they want. 

Fuck this shit.  I'm sticking with Valve for FPS games.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 13, 2011)

You PC players thought you were so cool with your 64 player games...only to have use game systems troll once again.


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> You PC players thought you were so cool with your 64 player games...only to have use game systems troll once again.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 13, 2011)

I came so close to buying this game too. Oh well. I'll have just as much fun blasting people in MW3.


----------



## AmigoOne (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds like its one disappointment after another with bf3


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 13, 2011)

BF3 ---> On Sale List.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 13, 2011)

I haven't read any news like this on the BF3 blog site?...is it 100% confirmed?


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 13, 2011)

I rarely play on dedicated servers, so I don't really care. But if the outrage is big enough, they might change it...


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 13, 2011)

Lol thats why you should have gaming consoles to play games. Gaming Consoles came out with one purpose but PC were not meant for gaming..


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> I haven't read any news like this on the BF3 blog site?...is it 100% confirmed?



It's on the forums of one group that is providing the servers to rent. 



Second post, I would imagine that to be all the confirmation that I need.  And EA wouldn't post about it because they aren't completely retarded.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 13, 2011)

That is pretty stupid and they should really think about changing that, but some people are overreacting. 

Unless you plan on buying a dedicated server yourself or help pay for one, it shouldn't affect you. There will still be plenty of servers to play on regardless.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 13, 2011)

They reveal some maps. Not vids but pics & descriptions. Looks hot.

Im already in love with Tehran highway from just reading about it.


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> That is pretty stupid and they should really think about changing that, but some people are overreacting.
> 
> Unless you plan on buying a dedicated server yourself or help pay for one, it shouldn't affect you. There will still be plenty of servers to play on regardless.



This is just the beginning, for the next Battlefield game the cost per layer slot will be even higher and will continue to rise until people seriously cut back on the amount of servers they rent.  Not to mention all the other companies that will begin to do the same thing as EA.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 13, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> They reveal some maps. Not vids but pics & descriptions. Looks hot.
> 
> Im already in love with Tehran highway from just reading about it.



Yea i love night time maps....going to put my infared shotty to use on that bad boy. Also Damavand Peak...base jumping.....epic!!!!


----------



## Bleach (Oct 13, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> You PC players thought you were so cool with your 64 player games...only to have use game systems troll once again.



I know right


----------



## Magnificent (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't see the point of making PC pay. So in the end, the only console that doesn't suffer from back splitting expenses is the  PS3.


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2011)

> I don't see the point of making PC pay.



Greed. **


----------



## Corruption (Oct 13, 2011)

"Size-wise, and with some puzzle skills, you could actually place three Atacama Deserts -- one of the largest maps from Battlefield: Bad Company 2 -- within the playable area of Operation Firestorm."

Looks and sounds like an awesome conquest map.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 13, 2011)

Let's just wait and see what EA has to say.


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 13, 2011)

Just to make sure , is beta over now?


----------



## Jing (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes its over.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 13, 2011)

WOOOO 2 weeks


----------



## Jing (Oct 13, 2011)

Less than two weeks actually .


----------



## konatachan (Oct 13, 2011)

Jing said:


> Less than two weeks actually .



psh whatever.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTpFtLxADP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks like a mediocre map.  :/


----------



## Jing (Oct 14, 2011)

Can we at least see some more vehicle maps? We've already seen enough infantry maps already.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 14, 2011)

@GOOB. Totally agree. It has a good amount of streets so I'd assume they'd have some small vehicles like the Buggy & LAV. And the Littlebird heli for the skies. Maybe throw in the Huey, lol.

EDIT: All maps revealed!


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 14, 2011)

With the Limited Edition map pack...im going to have so many levels to choose from.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

DAMAVAND PEAK is the map I'm most interested in.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 14, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> DAMAVAND PEAK is the map I'm most interested in.



That map sounds awesome. Reminds me of one of the BF2: Special Forces maps where the one team starts out parachuting from a plane.

Even though I have played many hours on it already, I'm really excited to play Strike at Karkand again. I wonder when that map pack will be released.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 14, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> That map sounds awesome. Reminds me of one of the BF2: Special Forces maps where the one team starts out parachuting from a plane.
> 
> Even though I have played many hours on it already, I'm really excited to play Strike at Karkand again. I wonder when that map pack will be released.



I heard it would be like a month or so after realease.


----------



## Jing (Oct 14, 2011)

Arent PS3 owners supposed to get DLC early though?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 14, 2011)

Footage. Watch bitches


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 14, 2011)

Jing said:


> Arent PS3 owners supposed to get DLC early though?



Yea,exclusive rights.....reverse CODism if you will.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

Grand Bazaar looks amazing.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol, footage has been coming out left & right today. I saw like a 5 second glimpse of Tehran highway & Noshair canals  

Just watch the intro of this vid to see em. Dont have to watch the rest.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P13sJtilGE[/YOUTUBE]
I think this dude will upload full footage of those maps pretty soon.

EDIT: Tehran isnt as dark as I'd hope it would be  O well


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 14, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Footage. Watch bitches



Idk what the dude on their is talking about, one of the game creators played that same map on PS3 for ign and  in that video there was a tank.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 14, 2011)

lol, oh yeah. You're right. IDK whats up with that. Maybe it had something to do with the game-mode they were playing or sum


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Jing (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow. That is going to be hilariously awesome to pull off.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## konatachan (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## GunX2 (Oct 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K9gZKvUQJg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Not sure if posted already....still epic.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K9gZKvUQJg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Not sure if posted already....still epic.



It's definitely epic, did remember seeing it somewhere here.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 15, 2011)

lol wow that's awesome. good tactic to know, hehehe... >:3


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 15, 2011)

Infantry only [X]


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 15, 2011)

I was just thinking when you get knifed or you knife where do you actually stab the body?

Is it in the back, chest or head? I cant remember...


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 15, 2011)

I've only noticed the upper chest area when playing the beta.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 15, 2011)

Okay.

Its 'cause I was wondering which one of these cuts it would have been:


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 15, 2011)

Saw someone post this on their forums

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jL7ZBrdApo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

inb4itlookslikeacodmap. Its TDM so the map size was most likely capped.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 15, 2011)

I hope it's better than stupid-ass Squad Deathmatch in BC2. Maps were too lame and big for that 4v4v4v4 shiet.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G63kpk3kcf4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2011)

Damn video is private.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 16, 2011)

11 days to go


----------



## Face (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Axl Low (Oct 16, 2011)

WE NEED SOME CRITIKAL IN HERE

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eq0ZHsl6K5c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=338qzUWaU48[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Txn5jyfxc-c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsQfweWG-tE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR0dLiTowGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2011)

I never did anything in those videos.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 16, 2011)

All of them are hilarious but my favs are:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9Vo_bi8qwo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QrHY2Y2HBc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSJaytQaRiU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Awesome (Oct 16, 2011)

I placed my preorder yesterday. Hopefully it's better than the beta.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 16, 2011)

Of course its better than the beta.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 16, 2011)

The Beta got like 50X better when they fixed the falling threw the ground glitch.

Also there will be a Day 1 patch on release to fix any other bugs they found.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 16, 2011)

Holy biscuitburners. I saw someone post this one their forums.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alzxjDGXM9o&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Teamwork at its finest. I needz me ay mic.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 16, 2011)

Teamwork..I don't even know what that is.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 16, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Teamwork..I don't even know what that is.



Curse you


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 16, 2011)

lol sorry. It was nonexistent in the ps3 beta.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I placed my preorder yesterday. Hopefully it's better than the beta.



Well some people have already said that a lot of the bugs were fixed and the textures and graphics (at least for consoles) were better. There should be a day one patch too so there will be even more fixes.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 16, 2011)

i'll probally have a mic before the game drops...its essential on a game like this.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> lol sorry. It was nonexistent in the ps3 beta.



Eh, even in BF2 did I really see real teamwork to be honest.  Most of the time it was a group of players converging on the same location, that isn't real teamwork in my eyes.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 16, 2011)

Critikal completes my life <3 pek


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 16, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> The Beta got like 50X better when they fixed the falling threw the ground glitch.
> 
> Also there will be a Day 1 patch on release to fix any other bugs they found.



Lame


----------



## konatachan (Oct 16, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Lame



ya that is lame D: </3 FIX IT BEFORE!!! 
also, why 9 days  so long
NERRRRD RAGGGGGE


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2011)

I honestly see nothing wrong with Day 1 patches, it's better than having a broken game.  Developers can't find every single bug before a game is released.  You can hire all the game testers that you want, have a rock solid beta but some bugs will just go undetected.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I honestly see nothing wrong with Day 1 patches, it's better than having a broken game.  Developers can't find every single bug before a game is released.  You can hire all the game testers that you want, have a rock solid beta but some bugs will just go undetected.



Exactly.

There's nothing wrong with day one patches. Day one DLC on the other hand...


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't mind patches as long as they are released fast. I don't know how it was with BC2, but Black Ops updates were freaking slow in the beginning. Please, just no more underground walking like in the Beta. They must've fixed that by now.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Exactly.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with day one patches. Day one DLC on the other hand...



lol day 1 dlc  
but, i dont see why day one patches should be necessary. years ago when they released games they were a finished project, not a "work in progress". This isn't a continuation of a beta. it's *supposed* to be a finished product.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2011)

> but Black Ops updates were freaking slow in the beginning.



They were even slower on the PC version and actually fucked up the game even more for some people.  I would probably have purchases Black Ops if it wasn't for the debacle.



> but, i dont see why day one patches should be necessary. years ago when they released games they were a finished project, not a "work in progress".



By "years ago" exactly how many years are you talking about?  PC games have had patches for years, I can recall patches at least as far back as 1996 for some games and likely even earlier.  It's just now that consoles have the technology to deliver patches effectively.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> They were even slower on the PC version and actually fucked up the game even more for some people.  I would probably have purchases Black Ops if it wasn't for the debacle.



hearing that almost makes me glad i bought it for wii.
...
naw i'm just kidding.
DATS CRAZEH TAWLK! :WOW


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 16, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Holy biscuitburners. I saw someone post this one their forums.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alzxjDGXM9o&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Teamwork at its finest. I needz me ay mic.



Its sooo beautiful...

If I was Private Ryan I surely would have been saved...


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 16, 2011)

konatachan said:


> hearing that almost makes me glad i bought it for wii.
> ...
> naw i'm just kidding.
> DATS CRAZEH TAWLK! :WOW


Hahaha you got me there for a moment. At least Dice has promised to update their game. Fucking activision or treyarch being lazy as hell. If they do the same shit with MW3 I'll go berserk. I remember with MW2, I couldn't even join my friends party for the first 2 weeks or so.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 16, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Hahaha you got me there for a moment. At least Dice has promised to update their game. Fucking activision oar treyarch being lazy as hell. If they do the same shit with MW3 I'll go berserk. I remember with MW2, I couldn't even join my friends party for the first 2 weeks or so.



hahaha. GOTCHAAA ;D 
aw man that sucks. I'm just hoping the updates wont take a freaken decade to dl is all. cause my internet sucks


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hopefully these last 8 days go by quick.


----------



## Russo (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Axl Low (Oct 17, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I honestly see nothing wrong with Day 1 patches, it's better than having a broken game.  Developers can't find every single bug before a game is released.  You can hire all the game testers that you want, have a rock solid beta but some bugs will just go undetected.



if u need a day one patch
that means that game is broken
and sometimes not actually finished
Like its a day one patch 2-3 days before release
sure
okay found sometime last minute

but the [better part of]  week before? 
now u are just rushing the poor bastard out the door without some breakfast
not even dry cereal in a bag :<

You admit alot with a day one patch 

plus we only got 1 map for consoles IIRC
who knows what fall thru the map problems or proning clipping/BS can happen


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 17, 2011)

Personally for me, I think a day 1 patch is a good sign. As mentioned above, you can't find every single bug a game has. Releasing a patch as early as possible shows they're constantly working on making the game better, which means less bullshit for us gamers to deal with.


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2011)

> now u are just rushing the poor bastard out the door without some breakfast
> not even dry cereal in a bag :<



Yeah, the game is being rushed out the door but that's EA's fault.  They want a shooter every year from Dice and they'll get it. :/

In two years Dice has worked on three games, you can't do that without rushing game development and that games that more bugs have a greater chance of making it to the retail version of the game.  It sucks that the game will need it and makes me, along with other reasons, not want to get the game but people will just have to live with it.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 17, 2011)

konatachan said:


> hearing that almost makes me glad i bought it for wii.
> ...
> naw i'm just kidding.
> DATS CRAZEH TAWLK! :WOW


The Wii version actually looks fun to play; it looks less frustrating than the ps3/360/PC.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 17, 2011)

I have no problems with a day one patch. At this point it would only be fixing very minor bugs that were missed or they didn't have time to fix before the game shipped out to stores.

If you have a problem with day one patches, you have a problem with all patches that don't add new content to the game, but I guess all games with patches are rushed right?

On another note, does anyone know if Gamestop is doing a midnight release for BF3?


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2011)

> On another note, does anyone know if Gamestop is doing a midnight release for BF3?



It depends on how many pre-orders a region gets from what I hear.  If there are enough there will be a mid-night release in that region.  It'll be best to call your local Gamestop and ask about it.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 17, 2011)

4 million sold first day. Im putting my money on that.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 17, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> The Wii version actually looks fun to play; it looks less frustrating than the ps3/360/PC.



it really isn't the motion controls are shit, and the classic controller is awkward to use for it. it's just not good. not to mention that the game isn't meant to be for wii, so your wii overheats every five seconds while playing campaign. EVERY. CUTSCENE.


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> 4 million sold first day. Im putting my money on that.



Those are some pretty impressive stats.  

Four million on the first day could become a reality.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 17, 2011)

konatachan said:


> it really isn't the motion controls are shit, and the classic controller is awkward to use for it. it's just not good. not to mention that the game isn't meant to be for wii, so your wii overheats every five seconds while playing campaign. EVERY. CUTSCENE.


Well, shiet. D:


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 17, 2011)

Im sure 500 of those knife kills happened to me. :l


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 18, 2011)

the new knife animation gives me more time to ragequit


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 18, 2011)

Want a jet? Have no fear.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLRrtki9G0E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Killing your teammates is a noob move though


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 18, 2011)

635 metres sniper shot is pretty impressive


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

> Killing your teammates is a noob move though



It's a dick move.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Dick? not if they're useless to begin with.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 18, 2011)

Do people really just stand there and wait for the stupid jet to spawn?


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Do people really just stand there and wait for the stupid jet to spawn?



Yes, I saw seven people waiting for the jet to spawn once.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 18, 2011)

There has to be a word other than "stupid" or "retarded" to describe that.

That's just plain ridiculous.


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

It was always a problem with the BF series.  :/


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 19, 2011)

>> Insert Gif of a random person being in extreme shock here. <<

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx8KUFv95s4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2011)

Dat free-fall.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 19, 2011)

.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 19, 2011)

Jak you always beat me!!!!!

fuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 19, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Jak you always beat me!!!!!
> 
> fuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Corruption (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm ready for the third iteration of Strike at Karkand! I wanted to see more than that small glimpse at the end.

Also, Damavand Peak looks awesome as expected.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Corruption (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, not that this is really news, but a day one patch has been confirmed.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 19, 2011)

When it shows the players running to the edge about to jump and the 2 helis fly over = AWESOME feeling.


----------



## Jing (Oct 19, 2011)

6 more days....


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> When it shows the players running to the edge about to jump and the 2 helis fly over = AWESOME feeling.



I really want to do that.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 19, 2011)

Metro is gonna be the first map I play


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 19, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Metro is gonna be the first map I play



I would like to play a polished metro map with tanks.

But the base jumping tells me not too.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 19, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Yeah, not that this is really news, but a day one patch has been confirmed.



Well, the fact that they have to ship it at least two to three weeks before the launch makes it almost impossible to fine tune everything, and well, let's just say that it's in the spirit of the other BF games


----------



## Munken (Oct 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]9DM7NsxOS0Q[/YOUTUBE]

fucking hell O_o


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

That's a pretty good trailer. :33


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 21, 2011)

Someone posts a new vid...
Before me?

Unacceptable.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 21, 2011)

Is it possible I'll try out the campaign before hopping into MP?

Lol. Who am I kidding?


----------



## Jing (Oct 21, 2011)

Im not gonna play Operation Metro for like a week or so. I had my fill of that map already.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Munken said:


> [YOUTUBE]9DM7NsxOS0Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> fucking hell O_o



Not you too!!!

I've been beat again posting the video!!! 
fuuuuuuu


But yea the campaign looks sick....new york looks amazing.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 21, 2011)

Mother fuckaz dont click on this shit.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlWbvYwDtiE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Goddamit why did you click


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 21, 2011)

That guy is so lucky.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 22, 2011)

I didn't like the beta on the PS3, but preorder this thing I did. I expect the final product to be a vast improvement.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4YIngWLOWU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dokiz1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Just preordered BF3 limited for pc for the same price as standard. I hope that I wont regret it


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 22, 2011)

Just announced. 

All Battlefield 3 copies preordered from this very moment will come with the official Jaknblak approves sticker.

Now...who the hell wouldnt want that? Go preorder now!


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

> All Battlefield 3 copies preordered from this very moment will come with the official Jaknblak approves sticker.



It's a good thing that the prize is so shitty, I won't feel any regrets about not per-ordering this.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 22, 2011)

Haterz gonna hate.


----------



## Convicted playa (Oct 22, 2011)

Battlefield is a good game but i like the faster paced action id get from MW3


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 22, 2011)

"omg this man's an idiot" lol at the vid.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Oct 22, 2011)

There was a live stream of someone playing the PS3 version yesterday.

Looked great.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 22, 2011)

Shit is being leaked left & right these past two days yo

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1Ol8tN8e1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 22, 2011)

no need to buy BF3 anymore.


----------



## Munken (Oct 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]eedRhcpOsuU[/YOUTUBE]

moar trailors


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 22, 2011)

We on a trailorz bonanza


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Bleach (Oct 22, 2011)

Yea so I've decided to pre-order the game regardless of how the Beta went for me.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCUGipsnqys[/YOUTUBE]

2 moar daiz


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 22, 2011)

Me too, and that shit worries me a bit. The beta, that is. I know it was a trial deal to work out the kinks and the bugs, but it still underwhelmed and the graphics didn't come that close to the visual orgy I saw in the trailers. It is because of me love (and hate) for Bad Company 2 that I rolled with BF series this time around. And Amazon's $20 credit preorder deal, and my online friends saying they'll buy BF3 over MW3.


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Yea so I've decided to pre-order the game regardless of how the Beta went for me.





I knew that you would fold.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XaxD3GNfOk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP9olaY272k&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruN0VWGnb1E&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Oct 23, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> Me too, and that shit worries me a bit. The beta, that is. I know it was a trial deal to work out the kinks and the bugs, but it still underwhelmed and the graphics didn't come that close to the visual orgy I saw in the trailers. It is because of me love (and hate) for Bad Company 2 that I rolled with BF series this time around. And Amazon's $20 credit preorder deal, and my online friends saying they'll buy BF3 over MW3.



Yea that Amazon $20 deal really helped in my decision lol.



Eternal Goob said:


> I knew that you would fold.



but for console 

umad?


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

Kharg Island looks amazing.



> but for console
> 
> umad?



I wouldn't be mad over such a thing.


----------



## Jing (Oct 23, 2011)

Must resist....watching videos...


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

No point in not watching the videos unless you want to get the game but for some reason are unable to get it.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 23, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Kharg Island looks amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be mad over such a thing.



Good 

But since I ordered from Amazon, I could have gotten the option to get it the same day of release but instead i chose 2 day shipping because I have so much shit to do this week that the later I get it in the week the better lol. Cause I know if I get it I'll rape it the first couple of days


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 23, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> Me too, and that shit worries me a bit. The beta, that is. I know it was a trial deal to work out the kinks and the bugs, but it still underwhelmed and the graphics didn't come that close to the visual orgy I saw in the trailers. It is because of me love (and hate) for Bad Company 2 that I rolled with BF series this time around. And Amazon's $20 credit preorder deal, and my online friends saying they'll buy BF3 over MW3.


DICE already stated how the retail game will look, sound, and play better than the beta.

edit: lololololololollolollololololo


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

blakstealth, what's so funny?


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 23, 2011)

The first pic should only say "without textures." 

So, it looks like you don't have screwdrivers and get less ammo by not installing this HD texture pack. waaaaahhhhhh~


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

> So, it looks like you don't have screwdrivers and get *less ammo* by not installing this HD texture pack. waaaaahhhhhh~



Dice clearly took two different campaign shots for those images, one just had less ammo by that point, and screwdrivers are unimportant.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 23, 2011)

yeah, I know lol.

The guy probably had to waste more ammo trying to see the targets.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 23, 2011)

My sit is funny? ok, I'll take it! 

And the HD content is 1.5gb for the 360. Dunno about the ps3, but it's probably the same.


----------



## Jing (Oct 23, 2011)

Just played some BC2 earlier. Went 42-20 with the VSS sniper rifle and was #1 through out the whole match. I am ready...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes u are ready son...
Yes u are...


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 23, 2011)

Jing said:


> Just played some BC2 earlier. Went 42-20 with the VSS sniper rifle and was #1 through out the whole match. I am ready...



The games weren't full were they? Took me longer to reach 15k kills with the M16 but finally got to finish it earlier today. I'd love to reach 45k overall kills and just need about 800 more but that would take me a while now. BC2 really died when BF3's BETA came out.


----------



## Jing (Oct 23, 2011)

They were actually pretty full, yeah. It was like, 10v11 for the most part.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 23, 2011)

The only map that's constantly full is CQ Arica. Every other map I joined in was empty. The games have really been fun though. It was basically nothing but LVL 50s in the game, and shit got really competitive. 


Really wanted 45k kills, oh well, just one more day for BF3.


----------



## Jing (Oct 23, 2011)

I was playing on Panama Canal CQ and it was full. I wasnt planning on playing to day seeing as how on Sundays, the servers usually mess up and the stats reset. So I was honestly surprised when I saw that I still had my stats. I got in a few good games today. Might play one last time tomorrow with some friends.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 23, 2011)

So your games throughout the day actually counted? The game usually stops saving all the stats starting 9 AM est., so I played between 7-8:45 AM. Goddamn, I could've gotten to at least 45.5k kills today, and just try and get the last 500 tomorrow.


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

45,000 kills?


----------



## Gecka (Oct 23, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> 45,000 kills?



Some people are just good at circle strafing


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 23, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> 45,000 kills?





Since Oct. 13 2010, with 453 Hours.  


That's really not that much though. I've seen guys with 500+ hours and 60k+ kills. I'm proud of my kills though because I was never a vehicle whore. I have a combined 400 kills iirc.


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

That's a lot of time spent playing the game in such a short amount of time.

EDIT:  NVM.  I thought that we were talking about BF3.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 23, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> So your games throughout the day actually counted? The game usually stops saving all the stats starting 9 AM est., so I played between 7-8:45 AM. Goddamn, I could've gotten to at least 45.5k kills today, and just try and get the last 500 tomorrow.


Stupid-ass EA servers.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 23, 2011)

I play about 3-4 hours a day. Around 4-5 for a few months earlier in the year when I was _really_ into it. I average about 35 kills a game, and I purely play CQ where there's less campers. Had I gotten this game on release I'd def. have around 75k kills imo. 

I actually only have 328 vehicle kills overall. I'm definitely gonna make a big jump on this area for BF3 tho. Dat jet.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 23, 2011)

Picking this up at midnight on Tuesday, can't wait!


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 23, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Some people are just good at circle strafing





I did this mostly with the M16. 




Eternal Goob said:


> EDIT:  NVM.  I thought that we were talking about BF3.



Lol, well I remember seeing the top ranked player with 10k kills on the _4th day_ of BF3's BETA, when I logged in at Battlelog. He probably got past 30k kills.


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2011)

> Lol, well I remember seeing the top ranked player with 10k kills on the 4th day of BF3's BETA



He/She must have had no other commitments.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 23, 2011)

Whats the highest rank people have seen playing on the new maps...?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6bRrLBqZD0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0I5tvtxcH4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 24, 2011)

IGN gave it a 9/10 which is great. If you read the review you'll see why, I'm sure if it weren't for the single player the game would've gotten 9.5. =)


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah apparently the campaign is underwhelming, I've heard nothing but positive things about the multiplayer though.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 24, 2011)

OF COURSE IT GOT A 9



EA is controlling the scores 
or rather the people who review it 

just like arkham asylum drama
you cant officaliy review this game if you give less than an 8
sure AA was boss but that's no excuse to say you can voice your opinion >;O


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

> EA is controlling the scores
> or rather the people who review it



Stuff like that doesn't even surprise me anymore.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 24, 2011)

Gametrailers gave it a 9.2. Looks like the campaign is what's bringing the score down so far.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 24, 2011)

It's too bad a majority of the reviews coming out are the PC version.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 24, 2011)

The console reviews should be out in a couple days, they're waiting for the day one patch to review it.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 24, 2011)

I actually heard the campaign was real good.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 24, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Gametrailers gave it a 9.2. Looks like the campaign is what's bringing the score down so far.


I wish people would spoiler tag the scores..I'm watching the GT one right now.


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> I wish people would spoiler tag the scores..I'm watching the GT one right now.





**


----------



## Vault (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## blakstealth (Oct 24, 2011)

Whaaat. D:


----------



## Bleach (Oct 24, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> It's too bad a majority of the reviews coming out are the PC version.



I feel the same. I'm sure the console reviews will be good too. They have to take into account that it's a console and the toned down graphics/24 player games is not because of the game itself


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 24, 2011)

GameTrailers.com HOUR ONE with Battlefield 3 starting 6PM and 8PM PST.

They pretty much play the first hour of the game.




*Spoiler*: __ 



hurr hurr that's like 1/5 of the campaign


----------



## konatachan (Oct 24, 2011)

one morrrrrrrre day !


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (Oct 24, 2011)

The game is incredible. I've already had a few summer blockbuster sequences in only a couple hours of play, but the chat box is fucking awful. It takes up a huge amount of space and glows like something out of Tron.


----------



## Jing (Oct 24, 2011)

Tomorrow needs to hurry THE FUCK UP!


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 24, 2011)

Just got an email saying my copy was finally shipped. Can't wait.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Oct 24, 2011)

^ same here but fucking standard shipping lol. It might take up to 2 weeks but at least it was $10 cheaper.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 25, 2011)

^Pff mines gonna take around 1 week.. I save €15 though, which is a 1/4 of the price of an actual game. Okay you bloody americans got it 3 days earlier than us Europeans.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 25, 2011)

^

I'll be sure to tell you how awesome it is.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 25, 2011)

I just want to know if the glitches are still there. I don't want no ground digging snipers.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Hopefully that particular glitch will have been fixed but some of the minor ones should still exist along with whatever new ones cropped up.  :/


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2011)

im getting the ps3 version tomorrow, i hope that its good


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 25, 2011)

None of the glitches in the beta i have found so far. Game runs pretty smooth...alittle lag here and there but its great.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 25, 2011)

This game isn't getting 10/10 on gfx, that's a little ridiculous when Uncharted 3 is. Uncharted 2 looked like crap and from what I've seen Uncharted 3 isn't much better, this game has the best gfx I have ever seen so I think those people are mental.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 25, 2011)

Goova said:


> This game isn't getting 10/10 on gfx, that's a little ridiculous when Uncharted 3 is. Uncharted 2 looked like crap and from what I've seen Uncharted 3 isn't much better, this game has the best gfx I have ever seen so I think those people are mental.


GTFO UC2 looked like crap? You're out of your mind.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



DAT JET MISSION


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 25, 2011)

Not really digging campaign... :/
It's wizz bang shooty fun but it's kinda like the black ops campaign in regards that you are all
"Oooh shit to blow up" and gung ho and then you kinda just get frustrated D: 

Oh yeah
everyone you love dies 
/not really

Multiplayer is fun
I am trying to do critical type things >

stupid fun with explosives?
Oh yeah baby


----------



## Jing (Oct 25, 2011)

Gonna go pick up my copy later today.  Its gonna be awesome.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 25, 2011)

Finally arrived, now I'm just waiting for the patch to install.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

This fucker is funny

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JTazD3vjZw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

That guy and his voice is annoying.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 25, 2011)

Guess I'll be lurking here for a while to see the reactions to the game.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Oct 25, 2011)

Still playing through the SP before I start on MP but I really love the lighting in the game, its so amazing. The lens flare gets annoying at times though.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

> The lens flare gets annoying at times though.



Ever since I first saw it in action I knew that I would hate it.


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 25, 2011)

I will never understand how Metacritic user reviewers can justify giving games a 0. I mean, half of them are butthurt COD fans, but still.

Makes me laugh.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

> I will never understand how Metacritic user reviewers can justify giving games a 0.





I can only think of a few games where a 0 was justified as a score.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 25, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> This fucker is funny
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JTazD3vjZw[/YOUTUBE]



Is that Young Jeezy? 

He's definitely right though, I feel sluggish when running. The beta surprisingly, never had this problem.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 25, 2011)

^

Its probally just lag on the server. I also like how you can pick which servers you want.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

> I also like how you can pick which servers you want.



It's been an awesome feature of PC games for a long time, any PC multiplayer game that doesn't have this is made by idiots.


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 25, 2011)

How are some of you guys being able to get online on the ps3?

For some reason it won't let me, keeps saying "Online Pass check failed. Please try again later."


----------



## Arishem (Oct 25, 2011)

Rush on Metro with 64 players is absolutely fucking retarded. That is all.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Rush on Metro with 64 players is absolutely fucking retarded. That is all.



I assumed that would be the case. :/


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 25, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> I will never understand how Metacritic user reviewers can justify giving games a 0. I mean, half of them are butthurt COD fans, but still.
> 
> Makes me laugh.



You do realize that FPSers have the worst fans right?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 25, 2011)

WELL
I am never playing 64 player again >_>


----------



## Corruption (Oct 25, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Rush on Metro with 64 players is absolutely fucking retarded. That is all.



Yeah, I've never died so many times lol.



Axl Low said:


> WELL
> I am never playing 64 player again >_>



Why would you ever want to do that?

And you know what pisses me off? At the beginning of a game when some people grab all the vehicles and take off without anybody with them. Annoying as hell on big maps like Caspian Border.


----------



## Arishem (Oct 25, 2011)

The game turns into a campfest around the escalators with everyone waiting for some dumbass to run the gauntlet. It's almost surreal seeing dozens of players lying prone in front of them.


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> You do realize that FPSers have the worst fans right?



I don't know, MMOs might have worse fans.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't know, MMOs might have worse fans.



I think they might be equal.


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey can anyone help me out real quick on how to get online for this? Everytime time I try to get on it says, "Online Pass check failed.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 25, 2011)

narutosushi said:


> Hey can anyone help me out real quick on how to get online for this? Everytime time I try to get on it says, "Online Pass check failed.



Go to the "store" in the main menu, press Triangle to redeem code, and put the code there.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 25, 2011)

narutosushi said:


> Hey can anyone help me out real quick on how to get online for this? Everytime time I try to get on it says, "Online Pass check failed.


Did you get the game used or something?


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 25, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Did you get the game used or something?



Nope I got it new. lol it just came out today ha. I have the code but I couldn't get into the store. I'll try later I guess


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 25, 2011)

Damn I feel like playing as well. Yeah, game really turns into a campfest when people are defending.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Damn I feel like playing as well. Yeah, game really turns into a campfest when people are defending.



No worries...
Soon I will be there to spot everyone with my 12x scope rifle 
LIKE A BOSS


----------



## Corruption (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm getting poor performance on Tehran Highway, with it freezing up for a second and some sound glitches. Anyone else having problems? All other maps I've played have worked fine so far.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

In the year 2020...I expect to have one of these in my backyard.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg8Bh5iI2WY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 25, 2011)

For people playing it already...what class are you leveling first..?

Anyone rolling with the Engi and getting the robot/drone?


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> In the year 2020...I expect to have one of these in my backyard.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg8Bh5iI2WY[/YOUTUBE]



I want one of those as well.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm assault 95% of the time, favorite class by far. The only thing that bothers me is I can't have a medpack and a noobtube at the same time.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

So guys, what do you think of the game so far?


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 26, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> So guys, what do you think of the game so far?



I love it...everything i thought it was going to be. 

The team death match on every map is amazing. It really surprised me


----------



## Face (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm planning on getting the game today. But I don't know whether I should get it for the PC or Xbox 360. Which do you guys recommend?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 26, 2011)

Face said:


> I'm planning on getting the game today. But I don't know whether I should get it for the PC or Xbox 360. Which do you guys recommend?



Im pretty sure the obvious answer is PC.

Can your PC handle it though?


----------



## Taki (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone have an extra online pass for the PS3, by chance?


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 26, 2011)

Goddammit Americans  I have to wait another day.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 26, 2011)

So I want to update my impression of the game.

I like the campaign Idk why there is so much hate out there by critics... I mean its better than bad company 2 story so IMO that's good enough improvement.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Most justified moment was when i got to slam that pricks head into the table at the end of the game. My favorite story mission by far has to be the one where you get to drive the tank destroy shit.




I love the multiplayer!!! They fixed the glithes, it handles better, and the maps are fucking huge. I'm playing on ps3 and I remember on bad company 2 if you played on anything other than rush or conquest the maps were gimped and tiny. I got lost 3 times on three different map, and that is a good thing in my eyes haha.


----------



## Face (Oct 26, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Im pretty sure the obvious answer is PC.
> 
> Can your PC handle it though?



I got this computer a couple of months ago. So it's brand new. It should be able to handle it especially since it's made for gaming.

The reason why I am thinking about getting it on Xbox 360 is because I'm not very good with the keyboard.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 26, 2011)

64 players...
prone campers and snipers everywhere D:

32 player rush is silly at times
campy at others :<

cant run around like CoD :<


----------



## Jing (Oct 26, 2011)

Its so fucking laggy. Its horrible. Takes awhile to find a match as well. And that Tehran Highway place or whatever is so buggy for some reason. The sound just drops, and the only things I hear is random explosions and my own gunfire. The other maps play fine, other than lag I havent found any other bugs.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 26, 2011)

Jing said:


> Its so fucking laggy. Its horrible. Takes awhile to find a match as well. And that Tehran Highway place or whatever is so buggy for some reason. The sound just drops, and the only things I hear is random explosions and my own gunfire. The other maps play fine, other than lag I havent found any other bugs.



I've had slight lag problems as well but nothing to bad, do you have a good internet connection at your house? Not trying to be a troll just curious.


----------



## Arishem (Oct 26, 2011)

The key to getting kills is crawling everywhere.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

Arishem said:


> The key to getting kills is crawling everywhere.



Especially if you are a sniper.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 26, 2011)

Speaking of crawling, I heard they trimmed the bushes in Metro rofl.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

> Speaking of crawling, I heard they trimmed the bushes in Metro rofl.





That's good I suppose.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 26, 2011)

Got my copy today, played some SP first. Will play MP later tonight or tomorrow. No rush.


----------



## Jing (Oct 26, 2011)

Omoi0714 said:


> I've had slight lag problems as well but nothing to bad, do you have a good internet connection at your house? Not trying to be a troll just curious.



My connections fine, I put countless hours into BC2 without having any trouble at all. Its just that some of these servers are just laggy. I jumped around from different matches. Most played fine no trouble at all, others it was laggy and in some the sound dropped out again as well.

I knew it was gonna be like this since everyones stressing out EA servers. I just hope they do some maintenance soon.


----------



## Arishem (Oct 26, 2011)

Sixty-four player team deathmatch with an equivalent kill cap is the best way to level.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 26, 2011)

Jing said:


> Its so fucking laggy. Its horrible. Takes awhile to find a match as well. And that Tehran Highway place or whatever is so buggy for some reason. The sound just drops, and the only things I hear is random explosions and my own gunfire. The other maps play fine, other than lag I havent found any other bugs.



I get lag on some servers, but nothing too bad. I'm just glad I'm not the only one having problems with Tehran Highway, both times I tried to play the map I had to quit out.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 26, 2011)

Finally was able to play it. I always do campaign before multiplayer.

I fucking lol'd at the rat stabbing


----------



## Jing (Oct 26, 2011)

I like how the knives arent always instant kills.  I got into a few hilarious knife fights earlier when I had a perfectly good side arm I could of just whipped out and shot with.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 26, 2011)

-played the campaign 2 times-

Stick to multiplayer only DICE 

Seriously, trying 3 times in BFBC1,2 and finally this to get a campaign right and failing, it should only show you that BF2's layout was the best


----------



## Jing (Oct 26, 2011)

Am I like the only person who liked the BC1 campaign ?


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 26, 2011)

It was decent.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 26, 2011)

it was separate multiplayer maps with bots in them  nothing to do but get filled with lead at half a click away against the enemies 100% accurate gun fire


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 26, 2011)

Why u guys no make BF3 team?


----------



## konatachan (Oct 26, 2011)

I like the campaign for this game. although, the whole flash back thing reminds me of the black ops campaign a bit. anyone else think so?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 26, 2011)

Almost every single mission in the game is a bad clone of COD, but worse in that they don't even camouflage the restrictive nature of events. "go outside this area and its game over", "don't move past this invisible line, you have 10 seconds". DICE trying to imitate Treyarch and IW(or what's left of it) really repels me from their next effort, as even with the hate COD gets these days, DICE only makes itself look foolish by making something their clearly not experienced or proficient at.(aka tightly controlled tunnels with progression controlled setpieces)

If they were going to make a campaign, they should have stuck with the way things were going in BC2, and expand on that with more things to do inside of your large maps.

As it stands with BC3 campaign, you can't do anything they don't let you. A clear blasphemy of the frostbite engine they have been championing.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 26, 2011)

Heck ya. The campaign's only interesting and compelling aspect is that it takes place in a time not far from our own. The gameplay mechanics are a little odd though. like, in the parts where you have to click A when it pops up on the screen to do certain actions, felt more like a zelda thing to do. It's wierd.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 26, 2011)

konatachan said:


> Heck ya. The campaign's only interesting and compelling aspect is that it takes place in a time not far from our own. The gameplay mechanics are a little odd though. like, in the parts where you have to click A when it pops up on the screen to do certain actions, felt more like a zelda thing to do. It's wierd.



^ Even those quicktime events against enemies were popularized by COD3.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 26, 2011)

Man, COD3 was some good fun.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 26, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Why u guys no make BF3 team?



Talking about the PS3?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Oct 27, 2011)

I wish they would just skip the campaign story and give us Single player mode with Bots. That's all I ever need for Singleplayer.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 27, 2011)

campaign was basically a upgrade in graphics from CoD
with some really rage worthy moments
Operation Guillotine can go suck a fat mushroom and algae ridden rotten log
but I wont spend much more time on the campaign
since I know DICE didn't either
Oooooh burn 
Basically take modern warfare 1 and 2
put in some more curses and more explosions, jets and a graphics upgrade
and yay 
A dull campaign

-----
also in terhan highway is a camper's heaven
hate that shit sooo much

plus I have run into snipers/proners who have half their body or only their head and gun visible :<
prone glitching out the map/buildings/walls STILL
after the fucking beta  

i have fun at sometimes but i am mostly raging at all the camping and proning 
hell I got spawn trapped on kharg island
wtf
spawn 
get one shotted :<
------

EDIT:

Battlefield 2 was better
Why?
No Campaign and much less campers 

Plus you could kill people with the Defibs >

EDIT EDIT:
Also, by the way... what is this online pass bullshit?
You need an online pass to get the REAL part of the game 

well it's fun at times
graphics are SOOOO HOT
and destructive engine is really impressive, mostly when scripted mind you
but lag, server drops and campers are littered everywhere
And there is no garbage pick up day for weeks :/

and I got this for PC D:
i cant imagine a console version being better O:


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm pretty proud of my flying skills, so far no one has matched it.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 27, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> I'm pretty proud of my flying skills, so far no one has matched it.



you play on console
kamikaze noobs on PC trump you


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 27, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> you play on console
> kamikaze noobs on PC trump you



I was a good?pilot in Bf2, your argument is invalid.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 27, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> I was a good?pilot in Bf2, your argument is invalid.



Mouse Flying/Joystick > Controller flying

your argument is sirry :33


----------



## Face (Oct 27, 2011)

Bought the game. I've tried to install it but for some reason Origin keeps asking me to retype my activation key. It's really annoying. Apparently they are having some sort of issue with the activation keys.


----------



## Alien (Oct 27, 2011)

EA's Battlefield 3 Ships 10M Units In First Week

In a Gamasutra-attended conference call, EA CEO John Riccitiello announced that the company's major first person shooter Battlefield 3 has shipped more than 10 million units since its launch earlier this week.

He also added that EA has already begun receiving reorders for the game to help replenish stock.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 27, 2011)

WTF!!!!!

Thats beyond sales expectations.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 27, 2011)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I wish they would just skip the campaign story and give us Single player mode with Bots. That's all I ever need for Singleplayer.


lol.

Single Player campaigns should be the total opposite of what you said. But w/e



Alien said:


> EA's Battlefield 3 Ships 10M Units In First Week
> 
> In a Gamasutra-attended conference call, EA CEO John Riccitiello announced that the company's major first person shooter Battlefield 3 has shipped more than 10 million units since its launch earlier this week.
> 
> He also added that EA has already begun receiving reorders for the game to help replenish stock.


I wanna see how many console copies were part of that 10 million lol.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 27, 2011)

Alien said:


> EA's Battlefield 3 Ships 10M Units In First Week
> 
> In a Gamasutra-attended conference call, EA CEO John Riccitiello announced that the company's major first person shooter Battlefield 3 has shipped more than 10 million units since its launch earlier this week.
> 
> He also added that EA has already begun receiving reorders for the game to help replenish stock.



And yet MW3 has a good chance of outdoing those sales. 
Pretty insane if you ask me.


----------



## serger989 (Oct 27, 2011)

Gaaah I feel this game needed 6 more months to shit all over the FPS market with its supremacy. Don't get me wrong the multiplayer is fan fucking tastic imo, but it still could have benefited from some ironing out. From what I can tell they obviously released this asap to compete with MW3, they just "had" to release it early which... I think was a mistake in the end. Not that the sales will be disappointing, I just imagine it would have been more rewarding towards them if they waited a bit longer.

The single player is terrible, well no its not terrible, its still pretty good but from how good the multiplayer is its terrible. If they wanted to out CoD... CoD, they should have put that much more effort into it. Its a ripoff that imo isn't as good (for the single player), for the budget they spent on marketing this baby they could have waited a bit longer is all... Maybe Spring to fine tune the SP and iron out the bugs in MP. SP needs more direction, less AI bullshit and imo a heavier focus on co-op play. Oh and I seriously don't like how for PC a lot of the stuff is handled on the web browser rather than in game. Don't know what it's like on console but that was really stupid in my eyes.

After all is said and done, this is my favorite multiplayer shooter that I've ever played. It's to be expected though since BF2, BF1942 were my favorites as well (Before that, MOHAA and UT:GOTY)  I never really liked CoD as much, don't know why, I have CoD, CoDUO and MW1 but when I picked up MW2 it was actually the first game I ever resold in my entire life.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 27, 2011)

You can thank EA for that.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 27, 2011)

2 more weeks and this game will be in my hands!

Along with MW3!

FFS...Idk which one Im gonna play first...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2011)

dont gimme that bullshit. "ironing out", fucking crap.

They made an excellent multiplayer component and stuck some POS crap on the single player cause DICE is subpar at it, just accept it and be done.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 27, 2011)

"Failed to connect to EA online"


----------



## Alien (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds is impressing me more than the graphics just like in the beta. Game just sounds right.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 27, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> "Failed to connect to EA online"



I've been dealing with this shit for the past 20 mins. It all happened after Koppachino and I started playing together. Don't play with him guys, he's badluck. :ho



I checked up on EA's forums and there's a shitload of people dealing with the same thing. Apparently, you can't do anything to fix it. Others started playing on back-up accounts and it works, but they can't access the servers if they're using their main accounts again.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 27, 2011)

Who would buy this for the SP? It's an entirely different game from the multiplayer.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2011)

My point was not who was going to buy it for the single player, my point was, if DICE was gonna bother making a single player, either do it right, or go back to BF2 style and don't include one in the first place


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Who would buy this for the SP? It's an entirely different game from the multiplayer.



Haha, I haven't touched SP yet. I barely played BC2's SP too.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I can't connect either, server overload I guess.



Rhythmic- said:


> I've been dealing with this shit for the past 20 mins. It all happened after Koppachino and I started playing together. Don't play with him guys, he's badluck. :ho


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 27, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> I've been dealing with this shit for the past 20 mins. It all happened after Koppachino and I started playing together. Don't play with him guys, he's badluck. :ho
> 
> 
> 
> I checked up on EA's forums and there's a shitload of people dealing with the same thing. Apparently, you can't do anything to fix it. Others started playing on back-up accounts and it works, but they can't access the servers if they're using their main accounts again.



Yeah I took it as a sign to just take a break. Decided to do some research and like you I found tons of people are dealing with it and can't do shit about it.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 27, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> My point was not who was going to buy it for the single player, my point was, if DICE was gonna bother making a single player, either do it right, or go back to BF2 style and don't include one in the first place



Eh, from what I played of the campaign so far, it's not better or worse than the MW campaigns.

Also, I can't login to Origin, they shouldn't have bothered with it. I actually like Battlelog though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2011)

Its not supposed to be COD, that's the point. Its supposed to be battlefield! You can't destroy anything besides the setpieces they put up for you, you can't control any of the vehicles besides a small tank section, and 99% of the missions take place in claustrophobic tunnels. I hate it on its own merits.

You game over even if you even think about going a little out of the way.

I'm no fanboy, but IW and Treyarch atleast when they use the "final fantasy XIII" approach, they make sure to disguise that your going in the exact same path every time, and that's their style. Here you are forced on that path, or you can't play the game, and in a battlefield game, its inexcusable.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 27, 2011)

You guys still dealing with the EA connection issue? I was able to connect and play, and never DCed even once. Hopefully it doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 27, 2011)

You guys were driving me nuts with the online/offline thing. Made playing Tennis a lot harder when your names are popping up all the time


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 27, 2011)

Can't deploy bug strikes again.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry guys I had to quit, I was trying to deploy for a few minutes. Switched squads, tried it all.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 27, 2011)

Noobsssssszzzzzz


----------



## Arishem (Oct 28, 2011)

Glitchian Border and Rubberband Highway both need a major overhaul. Asides from that, I like the maps the game came with.


----------



## Arsecynic (Oct 28, 2011)

Damavand Peak. <3 Epic map. I've had 75 minutes on it so far, enjoy the game, but I really hate TDM. I should have just went straight into Rush. The spawns in TDM are so, so horrible. 

And I think they tweaked the snipers, in the beta I could spam the SVD short range and beat people with PP2000. Now I just die every time. Maybe they lowered the rate of fire?


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 28, 2011)

I just got rocket pods for my jet, now if only people could spot some targets for me...


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 28, 2011)

The single player isn't bad. The only issues I had were my personal disdain for quicktime (either let me play a game or watch a clip, let's not think either is improved by adding a bit of the other), and some of the instructions weren't very clear. That could also just be me, though, as I'm very technical about the orders I'm given. Also, fucking scope sway. I liked how BC2 treated my sniper like he knew what he was doing. Now it's been infected with sway, and apparently, my dude has now idea how to control a large rifle. Support and Assault guys don't have to set their ammo/health pack down, open it up, and hand out individual packs. It's just the sniper that gets the kindergarten treatment. 

I haven't gotten a chance to try out co-op, but I have always enjoyed playing FPS games with a partner.

I finished the SP and have jumped into a few games of the multiplayer. I'm not having many issues here, either. Everything is expanded from BC2, and it's all quite big. That'll take a bit of adjusting to, but won't really hurt the gameplay. I also need to adjust to the jets; I'm itching to get good with those. Lastly, as always, fuckers don't communicate. I can't imagine it's a crucible to tell someone that there's a person behind them.

All in all, I'd say BF3 is absolutely gorgeous to look at, they've made the right improvements, and I'll be playing it for years to come.

I'd love to remedy my communication complaint, so if any of you xbox 360 types feel like working together, shoot me a message. My GT is FalconStarblaze. Let me know you're on NF, and I'll add ya.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah the spawn system for TDM is horrible. Whenever the the game's about to start, go prone. Because half the time, an enemy _will_ spawn at the same spot as you. Easy kill.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 28, 2011)

So I wonder what the first weeks sales will be. I never expected them to beat MW3, but so far it looks like they're doing pretty good.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 28, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Yeah the spawn system for TDM is horrible. Whenever the the game's about to start, go prone. Because half the time, an enemy _will_ spawn at the same spot as you. Easy kill.


Was it like in BC2 where they would be able to spawn behind you? Or did they get rid of the stupid 4v4v4v4 TDM?


----------



## Arishem (Oct 28, 2011)

I've had three guys spawn (well, one was actually on the other side of the room) in front of me and was able to get those kills at the start of the match. Most tdm games start off lopsided due to that. However, it feels awesome when you get lucky, though.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 28, 2011)

So I heard the Singleplayer is really fucking bad. The footage I saw in TB's WTF is ...? video made me throw away any thoughts of buying this game despite EA's disgraceful marketing practices, it was that god-damn horrible. Is it like that all the way through the game?

I'm asking since I'm not much of a multiplayer person, wouldn't play often enough to justify buying.

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2011)

Well since EA won't let me try the fucking online without buying a goddamn pass or the game, I can only talk about single player. Saying so, I'm not sure what's so wrong on it. It's just like every other miltary shooter true, head into a room/corridor and kill baddies, epic set pieces, go on. Not sure how that's much different then every shooter and why people are downing it. If anything I thought some scenes were awesome like the tank scene, first getting into the plane, and so on. So far single player is great for doing what it's suppose to. Epic blockbuster with lots of explosions and shit happening. Oh also good voice acting is nice, especially compared to Bad Company's shitty ones.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 28, 2011)

What I've seen is an extremely narrow corridor shooter, so scripted it's almost an interactive movie, and the first flight was a long, boring almost cutscene. Infinitely spawning enemies, etc.

Basicly all looks, no substance. Might as well made it an animated movie, not a game, which unfortunely is the case with almost all modern military shooters, mainly CoD.

I like freedom in my games.

//HbS


----------



## Corruption (Oct 28, 2011)

I haven't played the campaign much so I can't give a full opinion on it. Seems like people are just complaining about it because it's a lot different than the multiplayer. It's just a standard military shooter with not much freedom.

The multiplayer is really fucking good though, but if you're not going to play that much then I probably wouldn't get the game. Maybe just a rent for the eyegasm.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> What I've seen is an extremely narrow corridor shooter, so scripted it's almost an interactive movie, and the first flight was a long, boring almost cutscene. Infinitely spawning enemies, etc.
> 
> Basicly all looks, no substance. Might as well made it an animated movie, not a game, which unfortunely is the case with almost all modern military shooters, mainly CoD.
> 
> ...



You mean the illusion of freedom? Like Rage? 

Games that have a huge open area usually aren't given much substance. So why not have a shooter that keeps you engaged over one that gives you the idea of freedom but in the end you go 10 minutes out of your way to find nothing? 

Weren't you one of the people complaining about my Bulletstorm review and saying "Stop saying what YOU want the shooter to be like" ? Well in this case BF3 is made for the specific purpose of giving a blockbuster explosion of a game. Take it for what it is, but it does it right anyway. Except the QTE, they don't have any "FEEL" to them. Very weak, and the sound lags behind all of em. Felt unfinished sadly. Firefights are good, and the sound is amazing. Overall it's a great blockbuster type single player.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 28, 2011)

The graphics on medium setting alone is crazy

Single player is "meh" so far as expected

Though i will mainly play MP which was awesome in BC2


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 28, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> You mean the illusion of freedom? Like Rage?
> 
> Games that have a huge open area usually aren't given much substance. So why not have a shooter that keeps you engaged over one that gives you the idea of freedom but in the end you go 10 minutes out of your way to find nothing?


Let me put it this way - I like a game that is like a road in a forest. There are X lanes you have to follow, but you are surrounded by the dark, interesting forest, that you can enter and explore whenever you want, to feel the atmosphere, learn about the world, find cool stuff, and return to the main story. 

A good example would be Bioshocks, Metro 2033 or in lesser degree Crysis. 

Of course complete freedom (Baldur's Gate) is great as well, but that's incredibly hard to pull off in an FPS game. 

A situation where a perfectly good flanking maneouver leaves you with a huge red "RETURN TO THE BATTLEFIELD" warning (you didn't even cross the fucking street) is a bit extreme. You got as much freedom in this corridor shooter as in game called "Alien Hallway". If scripted events take 80% of the game... make a fucking movie instead.


crazymtf said:


> Weren't you one of the people complaining about my Bulletstorm review and saying "Stop saying what YOU want the shooter to be like" ? Well in this case BF3 is made for the specific purpose of giving a blockbuster explosion of a game. Take it for what it is, but it does it right anyway. Except the QTE, they don't have any "FEEL" to them. Very weak, and the sound lags behind all of em. Felt unfinished sadly. Firefights are good, and the sound is amazing. Overall it's a great blockbuster type single player.


The problem is that Bulletstorm didn't try being what it wasn't - Bulletstorm is about awesome combos and skillshots.

Battlefield is a game about huge maps and combined arms warfare. 10 minutes long unskippable cutscene where you have to play X a couple of times, as well as mouse button... come on. The campaign is a huge Frostbite 2 demo, an interactive movie, not a game.

I am not trying to force any regulations upon the genre, I am just saying what I *think*. It's an opinion.

//HbS


----------



## Ziko (Oct 28, 2011)

Ahh...I miss the old days where you could just buy a game, install it and it WORKS!!!
Seriously, Origin is the stupidest shit EA has pulled yet, and that?s saying much.
Wish I could be playing with you guys, but since the game keeps coming with error after error, looking for new ways to f*ck up the installation, I guess I?ll see you in MW3.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 28, 2011)

Played it today at my nephews. Fun game. Even though conquest is filled with gay campers. TDM is a lot of fun. I agree with Rhythmic. Spawn system is shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 29, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Let me put it this way - I like a game that is like a road in a forest. There are X lanes you have to follow, but you are surrounded by the dark, interesting forest, that you can enter and explore whenever you want, to feel the atmosphere, learn about the world, find cool stuff, and return to the main story.
> 
> A good example would be Bioshocks, Metro 2033 or in lesser degree Crysis.
> 
> ...


Metro was pretty straight forward but ok. Either way I get what your saying, but they provide a different gaming experience then this one. You keep saying "Make a movie then" but sometimes it's just as fun to play those scenes then it is to watch them. Hence why games like Uncharted and God of War and so on are so loved. 

As for the 10 minute unskippable cutscenes, not sure what your talking about. You shoot baddies like any other game, wipe out a room, and move on. Same with Bioshock, Metro, Crysis and so on.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 29, 2011)

lvl 26 

The game is awesome.


----------



## conorgenov (Oct 29, 2011)

I want to get to this game just from what my friend told me how he plays in multiplayer. he does close combat with a rocket launcher, straps c4 to his bomb robot and blows it up in the enemy base. someone else told me that if your team straps c4 to your jet you can dive bomb people and have your team detonate the c4 without dieing because friendly fire doesn't hurt you. you can basically deliver explosions to people, it's all the fun of being a terrorist without the suicide.


----------



## Face (Oct 29, 2011)

I can never get used to these flight controls on the PC. Does anyone know how to fly these things without crashing?


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2011)

Face said:


> I can never get used to these flight controls on the PC. Does anyone know how to fly these things without crashing?



You should get a joystick.


----------



## Face (Oct 29, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> You should get a joystick.



I see.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 29, 2011)

fucking campers 

the onyl way to make these pc proning ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) move is to roll up on them with a tank
Or a jet with some C4 on it >

Everytime I try to kamikaze with c4 on my plane with a joystick

I never miss
then again 70% of the PC players in Battlefield are campers
soooo
easy picking


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 29, 2011)

well
that's interesting

i called my local gamestop too see if it was fake
they said
GSE: "No. If you trade in your copy of Battlefield 3 on any system you can get one copy of MW3 for 99 cents."
Me: "Same system?"
GSE: "Any system you would like to purchase MW3 on."
Me: "So would I get a 59 dollar refund since I paid for it full?"
GSE: "Yes, plus whatever taxes you paid as well."

jizzed in my pants. 

DICE and EA just got trolled and rolled hard  

by the way
If you cant play online/connect to server, you dont get to play single player.
Dropped from servers. Online passes?
Looks like the last day im gunna play this is Nov 7


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 29, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> also, didn't EA say we'd get 1943 with our BF3? D:



EA giving something for free?

You fell right in they're trap.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 29, 2011)

wtf you mean by passes??? So if I rent the game I willnot be able to play multiplayer online??


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 29, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Metro was pretty straight forward but ok. Either way I get what your saying, but they provide a different gaming experience then this one. You keep saying "Make a movie then" but sometimes it's just as fun to play those scenes then it is to watch them. Hence why games like Uncharted and God of War and so on are so loved.


I play Uncharted for the story and characters  climbing segments are boring, action scenes are avarage. God of War was a fad. People got attached to Kratos, and then the game became a fad. GoW is cool because it's cool! Basicly any game in this genre is almost the same. And there isn't THAT much scripted events that hell, even take control away from you, in both Unch and GoW. 


crazymtf said:


> As for the 10 minute unskippable cutscenes, not sure what your talking about. You shoot baddies like any other game, wipe out a room, and move on. Same with Bioshock, Metro, Crysis and so on.


I got to play the singleplayer. First flight:

Seriously. Wait 2 minutes, press X, repeat 4 times, win.

Not buying this game. Singleplayer is mediocre at best. I was right before, it's just a huge interactive demo for Frostbite 2.

//HbS


----------



## JH24 (Oct 29, 2011)

Finally succeeded in installing Battlefield 3. I believe the whole ordeal took more than 3 to 4 hours. I can't remember how many steps I had to take. Where are the times you could just install a game and play immediately after?


Anyway, first time I started playing my mouth fell open. This game looks absolutely beautiful, it's been quite awhile the graphics made such an impact on me. It definitely puts my GTX 560 to work as the fan kicked into high gear pretty fast. (65 degrees Celcius, I may have to lower my GPU clocks a bit)


Looking forward to play the game later tonight.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 29, 2011)

Holy shit,

Jet + Heat Seeker missiles + Air radar = Skies Protected!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 29, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I play Uncharted for the story and characters  climbing segments are boring, action scenes are avarage. God of War was a fad. People got attached to Kratos, and then the game became a fad. GoW is cool because it's cool! Basicly any game in this genre is almost the same. And there isn't THAT much scripted events that hell, even take control away from you, in both Unch and GoW.
> 
> I got to play the singleplayer. First flight:
> 
> ...



Uncharted boring? Lolz ok...no wonder you found Bulletstorm fun. Guess every game is made for a certain person 

And you generalize far to much there buddy. GoW is loved for Kratos? Nope I hate the friend. I love the raw feel of the gameplay. But you said each one in it's genre is the same. So you really don't have a valid opinion on it anyway. 

And WOW really? Gow a Fad? A fad does not have 5 games and sales over 10 million buddy. Next your gonna be calling CoD a fad or halo despite each one selling so well and having multiple games. Guess only games that sell horrible and have 1 title aren't fads huh? 

I'm afraid to ask which games you actually do like, cause I fear most will be a bunch of nobody plays PC titles but just curious what you think qualifies as good games that aren't fads and that aren't "All the same".


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 29, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I play Uncharted for the story and characters  climbing segments are boring, action scenes are avarage. God of War was a fad. People got attached to Kratos, and then the game became a fad. GoW is cool because it's cool! Basicly any game in this genre is almost the same. And there isn't THAT much scripted events that hell, even take control away from you, in both Unch and GoW.
> 
> I got to play the singleplayer. First flight:
> 
> ...



i am lucky
i can trade this for MW3 and only have to pay a dollar 
------

also the campaign ending sucks

a melee fight but in times square 
and like  the end of MW2 except you kill the bastard with a brick after 20 million quick time events
and oh yeah
you die of radiation poisoning 
and then dima writes a suicide letter and laods a gun and it fades to black

THE END 

also CoD4's and MW2's sniper/stealth mission > BF3's

all bf3 really is:
great graphics, really good engine over a copy paste of CoD4 and MW2 with some editing 

and thank god they lost 2 million dollars due to pirating
Pirating is not about price
it's about service
a service which the servers and money / online passes are supposed to give and don't

DICE got rolled
MW3 for 1 USD with return of BF3

60 dollars for a Beta


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 29, 2011)

Nobody knows the answer to my question??

If I rent the game for my Ps3 will I be able to play online multiplayer or I have to buy that new?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 29, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> Nobody knows the answer to my question??
> 
> If I rent the game for my Ps3 will I be able to play online multiplayer or I have to buy that new?



huh...
you prolly will


also I HAVE COME UP WITH THE ULTIMATE PLAN FOR THIS GUNNING SEASON

bought bf3
65 bucks
trade in Bf3
get mw3 for a dollar
66 bucks
after i am sick of mw3 or whoring acheevos/trophies
trade in for 40 bucks

and i will have spent 26 total to play BF3 and MW3 instead of 130

MWHAHAHAHA
the gamer always wins >


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 29, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> huh...
> you prolly will
> 
> 
> ...



I am asking just because I heard somethign about online passes you get only if you buy the game new or something like that. I am not sure


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 29, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Uncharted boring? Lolz ok...no wonder you found Bulletstorm fun. Guess every game is made for a certain person


Hell no! I enjoyed Uncharted a lot. But the reason were story and characters, a certain level of goofyness and cheesyness, not the so highly spoken of game mechanics that are just... normal.


crazymtf said:


> And you generalize far to much there buddy. GoW is loved for Kratos? Nope I hate the friend. I love the raw feel of the gameplay. But you said each one in it's genre is the same. So you really don't have a valid opinion on it anyway.


Mechanics are nearly the same in every game, main difference is... what model does the enemy have, characters, story, and graphics. 


crazymtf said:


> And WOW really? Gow a Fad? A fad does not have 5 games and sales over 10 million buddy. Next your gonna be calling CoD a fad or halo despite each one selling so well and having multiple games. Guess only games that sell horrible and have 1 title aren't fads huh?


It's a fad that became famous. It's a snowball effect. People loved it, so it must be great, right? It's like with Apple products, I guess, but not that extreme? Series got themselves a name, and they're riding on it for 12 sequels.


crazymtf said:


> I'm afraid to ask which games you actually do like, cause I fear most will be a bunch of nobody plays PC titles but just curious what you think qualifies as good games that aren't fads and that aren't "All the same".



*Spoiler*: __ 





I also have X-Wing series, Atlantis series, Heroes of Might and Magic 3, and Disciples 2



As for console titles (PS3):
-all Uncharteds
-both InFamous
-Bayonetta
-all God of Wars
-Ace Combat 5
-WipeOut HD
-Dante's Inferno
-NFS: SHift
-and a bunch of small games

Happy?

//HbS


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 29, 2011)

WTF MATE?
all of those games in asingle pc??  what the heck is your machine?? Made from alien matterial?


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> WTF MATE?
> all of those games in asingle pc??  what the heck is your machine?? Made from alien matterial?



I don't see what is so shocking about it...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 29, 2011)

Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
Intel i3 540 3.07GHz Dual Core
Gigabyte GA-P55-US3L Motherboard
2x2GB RAM
GeForce 460GTX 1GB overclocked by Gigabyte
24'' Benq G2420HDB
160GB (system) + 1TB (games) + 1TB (external, documents, music, videos [videos burned to DVDs regularly]) + 2TB (sometimes, when recording / working on some videos)
Chieftec APS-550S (80+)
Cooler Master Elite 334 Black Case 

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 29, 2011)

EA losing 2 million because of pirating?

it's all lies and slander!


----------



## Gecka (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm surprised that people are able to circumvent Battlelog with a pirated version of BF3

The one thing you'd expect it to do and it utterly fails


----------



## konatachan (Oct 29, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
> Intel i3 540 3.07GHz Dual Core
> Gigabyte GA-P55-US3L Motherboard
> 2x2GB RAM
> ...



My computer dies after like, 3. FML.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 29, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't see what is so shocking about it...



Indeed

Harddrives are cheap these days so having that many games is common

Also HBS, decent rack you have

I bet you didnt pay that much for it


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 29, 2011)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Indeed
> 
> Harddrives are cheap these days so having that many games is common
> 
> ...


I paid for everything with my own, hard earned money. Yes, all of these are legit copies. Either retail or Steam. GOG.com in few cases. I can provide pictures of retail ones  and a screenshot of my Steam and GOG libraries, if you don't believe me.


blakstealth said:


> EA losing 2 million because of pirating?
> 
> it's all lies and slander!


Piracy doesn't lose you money, piracy makes you not receive additional money. I wish publishers would learn the fucking difference.

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they know that; but they say it just because.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 29, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> huh...
> you prolly will
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoy the first 3 months.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 29, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> all bf3 really is:
> great graphics, really good engine over a copy paste of CoD4 and MW2 with some editing.



I hope you're talking about the campaign here because it can't be further from the truth regarding the multiplayer.

This is the best online shooter I've played since BF2. I'll probably play MW3 if my brother gets it for 360, otherwise I'm not buying it.


----------



## Jing (Oct 29, 2011)

Why God, why are Caspain Border and Tehran Highway so damn laggy?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 29, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Enjoy the first 3 months.



5 months is usually my limit with cookie cutter shooter titles anyway
BFBC2 and Black ops
CoD4 [MW2 on a sidenote] and BF2 were my favs



Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I hope you're talking about the campaign here because it can't be further from the truth regarding the multiplayer.
> 
> This is the best online shooter I've played since BF2. I'll probably play MW3 if my brother gets it for 360, otherwise I'm not buying it.



to be fair
the frostbite desruction engine works only ossim when it's scripted like campaign
in multiplayer it's alright :<

Battlefield 2 was moire fun than BF3


----------



## Corruption (Oct 29, 2011)

The expansion pack is coming out in December, no specific date yet.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 30, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Man there are a lot of retards in this game. I went 20-2 in a game where I was proning in the mud/grass pretty much the entire game. People were just walking me by time after time.



Sure are alot of campers in this game


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2011)

So what's the general consensus on this game?


----------



## Alien (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (Oct 30, 2011)

Equip the INRV scope and you'll never worry about campers again.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 30, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I paid for everything with my own, hard earned money. Yes, all of these are legit copies. Either retail or Steam. GOG.com in few cases. I can provide pictures of retail ones  and a screenshot of my Steam and GOG libraries, if you don't believe me.



I was refering to your comp


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 30, 2011)

Yea the infared scope is amazing. I put it on my DAO-12



lvl 30


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 30, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Equip the INRV scope and you'll never worry about campers again.



Yeah it's awesome. Only bad thing is it's only 1x. It's really useful for TDM maps like Tehran highway though.


----------



## Jing (Oct 30, 2011)

Finally did the co-op missions today. Still need to unlock the guns you get from it though.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 30, 2011)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I was refering to your comp


I built it from scratch, so it cost me around 900$ with everything external included, Wingman Attack 3 Joystick, Logitech RX1500 mouse, standard 6$ Logitech Keyboard Deluxe 250, Bamboo One tablet, Philips SHR2700 headphones, some small notebook speakers 

I also have a USB hub thingy that keeps my tea warm  and has 4 USB slots on it, so cool 

//HbS


----------



## Awesome (Oct 30, 2011)

I beat Dark Souls and now have some time on my hands to play this game. I'm installing it on the PC right now. I have my hopes this will be the one shooter I will actually enjoy more than I did Counterstrike.

edit: Fucking 1.5mb/s install.

What the hell? This is off of a disk.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 30, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Sure are alot of campers in this game


haha touche. I was literally in the middle of the map though. I forgot the name of the level, but there's a truck or something in fire and right next to it is a ditch with mud & grass. I went prone to kill someone and was scurred to stand up lol. People kept passing by, so I was like fuck it. Might as well stay here till they find me out haha. I didn't even have the suppessor on.

Gun question. I use the first class and I'm loving the M16. So far definitely the best imo. I've played up to the UMP when I was playing the demo. The SCAR is kinda disappointing if you ask me. Are there any other great guns that come close to the awesomeness that is the M16? 

BTW running around and reviving people is hella fun. Doctor Muso in the house.

What is your gusy biggest streak btw? I got 14-0 with TDM just now. I've seen people go 20+-0 cause they're sniping like a little bitch. I had a gay in my team camping on a rock the entire game. He was pretty much invisible lol. I hate that about this game. When you go into a bush or prone on a rock, it's so hard to make out if it's just a rock/bush.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 30, 2011)

From what I've played on rush, campers aren't really a big deal. I really like the new close quarter combat maps they made - it sets it apart from the standard vehicular warfare.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 30, 2011)

I really love the map full of containers (if that is the right english word for it..) Nice fast paced map. I've mostly played TDM though. I played like 2 matches of Conquest and that was so boring. Rush is much better if you ask me.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 30, 2011)

I prefer Rush because on those CQC maps I can flank them and get a 5 man spray easily. Such good fun


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 30, 2011)

I was CQ 99.9% of the time in BC2, and barely touched Rush. But in BF3, I've been playing TDM non-stop; I only played like 2 games of Rush and 1 CQ round lol. Just can't help it. 




Haohmaru said:


> I really love the map full of containers (if that is the right english word for it..) Nice fast paced map. I've mostly played TDM though. I played like 2 matches of Conquest and that was so boring. Rush is much better if you ask me.



CQ in BC2 was the closest thing you can get to having a TDM-like match, with people constantly on the run. Rush was really boring, with one side just camping their base.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 31, 2011)

Right now I play CQ a lot, but I usually go to quick game now and just go with any to keep things interesting.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 31, 2011)

First go of it with the game was bumpy. I thought having played Bad Company 2 as extensively and recently as I had would prepare me for the game, and it did, but only to a certain extent. I struggled to get a positive kill/death ratio, and the way the games are played are different. More vehicles, gigantic fucking maps, the return of the prone position.

In the swing of things now. Tweaked the sensitivity a bit and found my comfort food (shotgun). It really helps to play with friends you can communicate with. Team play is vital. I still complain about campers a lot. "Fucking campers," is a catchphrase.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 31, 2011)

I actually get the hang of the maps pretty fast. They aren't really that big when you look at it. It's just that there are long roads in between 2 spots which is not that necessary. It just makes for more walking, but it doesn't make the maps more difficult to master. 

Vehicles are freaking annoying I agree. I hated them in Homefront and I hate them in BF3. Even though vehicles aren't no where as cheap as they were in HF, it's still annoying when you're running around and you get blasted away by a tank. Just come and kill me mano a mano if you have the balls. 
Also did BFBC2 really have no prone lol?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 31, 2011)

Ugh people on consoles don't seem to know the meaning of the word teamwork, or at least randoms don't.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Ugh people on consoles don't seem to know the meaning of the word teamwork, or at least randoms don't.



Thats why i play with my friends for the most part.

Squad Deathmatch is amazing if your with friends and you all have mics. Teamwork really goes a long way. 

Still wondering when they are going to patch the game. I heard they are patching the jets to make them better.

I also have problems joining a game with a previous lobby of friends. 

(Get seperated or dropped from the game alot)


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 31, 2011)

For some reason me and Onmi got seperated as well when we were playing TDM. Also I can't hear anyone when I'm playing, or nobody has their mic on. It's weird that there's no mic indicator.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 31, 2011)

> Also did BFBC2 really have no prone lol?


None at all. Lowest you could go in that game was on a knee for a crouching position. I read that the purpose of that was to speed the flow of the game and to make a camper's job a little more difficult.

As far as teamwork in BF3 is concerned, I'm less inclined to go online unless I see a friend on with a mic. Otherwise I'll just go and play Arkham City or something.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 31, 2011)

No prone was one thing I loved about BFBC2. I was so sad when I heard they were implementing it in BF3.


----------



## Face (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm having a lot of fun with this game. Especially now that I finally learned how to use the flying controls.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 31, 2011)

LRN2VEHICLEPPL

You're missing out on a whole entire part of the battlefield series. It's not that hard to learn how to drive a tank at the very least. It's like riding a bike with an ap shell attachment

Oh the satisfaction you get when you shoot down a punk ass heli mid-flight 

And OH GOD bringing a building full of campers crumbling to it's knees 

EDIT:



Embed not working? Que?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 31, 2011)

It's not a Battlefield match if there isn't an idiot who can't fly the jet 

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't get that video. Was it cos he got picked up while in the air?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 31, 2011)

I haven't even tried to fly the fuckers yet. I had a bad experience with them in Bad Company 2. Tanks are easy. Air vehicles require time and practice.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 31, 2011)

It's because he took out a jet, ejected into a heli, proceded to take out a heli, and destroy the jet that was chasing him before. You know....some rambo shit!


----------



## Awesome (Oct 31, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> I haven't even tried to fly the fuckers yet. I had a bad experience with them in Bad Company 2. Tanks are easy. Air vehicles require time and practice.



And when utilized effectively they can do tons of damage.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 31, 2011)

dilbot said:


> It's because he took out a jet, ejected into a heli, proceded to take out a heli, and destroy the jet that was chasing him before. You know....some rambo shit!



I hear that's an action sequence in Expendables 2!


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 31, 2011)

So is that online pass required to play battlefield 3 online in my PS3?

I am asking coz if I rent the game I can't get that pass


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> So is that online pass required to play battlefield 3 online in my PS3?
> 
> I am asking coz if I rent the game I can't get that pass



You need an online pass to play multiplayer, you can purchase them separately.


----------



## Mako (Oct 31, 2011)

God damn. I have to say this is probably my first FPS game. No lie. I never got attached to any of the CoD series. Grabbed a copy of BF3 and I have to say, I caught on quickly.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome said:


> And when utilized effectively they can do tons of damage.



Absolutely. Look, if someone can kill me in a fighter jet with any regularity, I know they earned it. It's a hard thing to master.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 1, 2011)

you guys on consoles enjoying this?
im on PC and hating it :/

64 player rush map
what does everyone do?
Pick recon and rush... to the best camping spot first

i keep playing it hoping it wont be a campfest
but time and time again i am wrong :<

seriously 
You will have 5-6 guys crouching proning on an overlook with a 3 foot radius 
packed in like sardines  

ALSO Y MY DEFIB NO KILL?!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Nov 1, 2011)

I use legacy controls on flying vehicles, I find them easier.

I love pretending to be dead near a tank lololol.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCAVJuqarKs[/YOUTUBE]This guy is an ace.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 1, 2011)

Anyone know how to crash the tower on caspian border?

I tried using C4 on the wires. sing a Tank to blow up the wire holders......its still standing!!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 1, 2011)

Axl: Try deathmatch. People are a little less inclined to sit their asses in one spot when there's no flag or M-COM to attack/defend.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm loving BF 3, I've been playing it at my homeboys house, I'm most likely getting mine today or tomorrow. One thing I've learned is to spot, spot, spot, spot... it's one of the most important things to help your squad out. Spot everyone, even if you're 99% sure you're gonna kill them, spot the shit out of them. I've really focused on learning to do my job, I went a whole round with a tank in conquest, I was the gunner and after every fight, I'd jump out and repair it, since I was an engineer, spent the whole round in one tank taking over flags.

Conquest is by far my favorite mode, it's a lot of fun, specially when people are doing their jobs and even when they're not, it's still kind'a fun. When I'm in their with a group of suckers, I just use that round as a practice run and jump in a jet or helicopter and practice. I've never been into military shooters but this game is fucking great.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 1, 2011)

Jon Stark said:


> Axl: Try deathmatch. People are a little less inclined to sit their asses in one spot when there's no flag or M-COM to attack/defend.



Yeah, Rush is designed with camping in mind, it's silly not to expect it to happen. There's not as much in Conquest and even when people do camp, it's a lot easier to flank them and capture flags.

Also, I agree with above. Conquest is old school and da best.


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

> Conquest is old school and da best.



Yeah, in my eyes Battlefield is all about Conquest.  It's the first game mode that I ever played in a BF game and one that has always kept me coming back to it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 2, 2011)

Rythmic, that's the last time I'm joining your TDM matches . Daaahaaamn I've never seen a lobby infested with that many campers. WHY DO PEOPLE CAMP WITH TDM?!! Seriously even in that container level.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Rythmic, that's the last time I'm joining your TDM matches . Daaahaaamn I've never seen a lobby infested with that many campers. WHY DO PEOPLE CAMP WITH TDM?!! Seriously even in that container level.



If they are using anything but a Sniper Rifle then yeah I have no idea, I run around just about more than anyone but I understand if fellow Snipers turtle it up.


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

> WHY DO PEOPLE CAMP WITH TDM?



Probably because they don't want to die too much I suppose if they don't use a sniper.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> If they are using anything but a Sniper Rifle then yeah I have no idea, I run around just about more than anyone but I understand if fellow Snipers turtle it up.


Yeah, there weren't even any snipers. Just people playing like fucking pusies. I thought only CoD players worried about their K/D? Also I just found out that Recon class has motion sensor and tactical insertion. Why did no one tell me this  Motion sensor was really cheap in Blops. Is it also that good in BF3? 
I killed a sniper and he got back almost in the same exact spot. I was like damn that guy has it bad, spawning in the same spot I just killed him. Then my nephew told me he was using tactical insertion.. I could've used TI when I was playing Rush in Caspain Border. Fuck that map is retarded. Shittiest map ever created.


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

> I thought only CoD players worried about their K/D?



A lot of COD gamers migrated to BF3.  :/


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 2, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Rythmic, that's the last time I'm joining your TDM matches . Daaahaaamn I've never seen a lobby infested with that many campers. WHY DO PEOPLE CAMP WITH TDM?!! Seriously even in that container level.



Lol, the match in Metro was the worst. 3/4 of their damn team literally stayed in one of the buildings the entire time. What's worse is most of our teammates that camped on the other building across were dumb enough to not use engineer and blast the shit out of 'em. 

But yeah, I know they were just gonna camp one side of Tehran and said fuck it, I'm done for the night, lol. Did you stay though?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, there weren't even any snipers. Just people playing like fucking pusies. I thought only CoD players worried about their K/D? Also I just found out that Recon class has motion sensor and tactical insertion. Why did no one tell me this  Motion sensor was really cheap in Blops. Is it also that good in BF3?
> I killed a sniper and he got back almost in the same exact spot. I was like damn that guy has it bad, spawning in the same spot I just killed him. Then my nephew told me he was using tactical insertion.. I could've used TI when I was playing Rush in Caspain Border. Fuck that map is retarded. Shittiest map ever created.



Yeah we do, but majority of people that use Recon or don't use either properly. Like 95% hardly use the motion sensor, and about 80% don't use the tactical insertion....at least on PS3 that's how it is. I usually use the tactical insertion to help out the team and make sure we have field control against the enemy.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah we do, but majority of people that use Recon or don't use either properly. Like 95% hardly use the motion sensor, and about 80% don't use the tactical insertion....at least on PS3 that's how it is. I usually use the tactical insertion to help out the team and make sure we have field control against the enemy.




Played some Recon today, spot the enemy all day, snipe fools, and lay down the beacon so my squad mates can spawn in areas with a nice tactical advantage.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 2, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Lol, the match in Metro was the worst. 3/4 of their damn team literally stayed in one of the buildings the entire time. What's worse is most of our teammates that camped on the other building across were dumb enough to not use engineer and blast the shit out of 'em.
> 
> But yeah, I know they were just gonna camp one side of Tehran and said fuck it, I'm done for the night, lol. Did you stay though?


Hell yeah. I was like I'm gonna get them bitch campers. So I camped like a little bitch as well underneath the stairs. Going up and down and into the little building next to it with the windows camping with my silenced m16. I went from 2-6 to 18-6... we still lost though haha. Our teammates freaking SUCKED!!


Violent-nin said:


> Yeah we do, but majority of people that use Recon or don't use either properly. Like 95% hardly use the motion sensor, and about 80% don't use the tactical insertion....at least on PS3 that's how it is. I usually use the tactical insertion to help out the team and make sure we have field control against the enemy.


I guess that's why you're playing the Recon class. Cause quite honestly I think Sniper class is one of the weakest in the game. If you have a good team then you're good to go, but playing alone with a sniper is a pain in the ass. I get 2, 3 kills and once they realize which direction I'm shooting from I'm dead. They usually come with more than 1 people at the same time for revange. Now that I know that I have a Motion sensor to my disposal, things are going to be a lot different though. How are the other sniper rifles btw? SV98 is so annoying when it doesn't 1 shot 1 kill someone. Reloads a bitch.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 2, 2011)

I really don't like the starting recon weapon they give you.... I've always hated those kinds of scopes. Could never aim with that shit


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 2, 2011)

I hate snipers in general


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2011)

reaperunique said:


> I hate snipers in general



Hey we watch your back when you run out there all Rambo like.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 3, 2011)

PUT THE FUCKING FLASHLIGHTS AWAY GOD FUCKING DAMNIT



Violent-nin said:


> Hey we watch your back when you run out there all Rambo like.



it's hard to watch your back when you just spawn and get shot in the back of the head or the back twice 

Is anyone spawning into debris or facing walls like at least a 1/6 of the time?

also
LAG D:



Rhythmic- said:


> Lol, the match in Metro was the worst. 3/4 of their damn team literally stayed in one of the buildings the entire time. What's worse is most of our teammates that camped on the other building across were dumb enough to not use engineer and blast the shit out of 'em.
> 
> But yeah, I know they were just gonna camp one side of Tehran and said fuck it, I'm done for the night, lol. Did you stay though?



welcome to every 64 player map PC game
Lag is free of charge 
How do you do buddy? :33


also does anyone hate the layout of the classes/guns/etc
I miss BC2 :<


----------



## Bleach (Nov 3, 2011)

OK yea that flashlight thing to the fucking face regardless if its a teammate or not is really really fucking annoying. Who the fuck decided to put thatin anyway? I mean there's realistic and then there's too fucking realistic >_>. Also, annoying how if I have a teammate who is prone in a narrow hallway, I can't climb over there body...


----------



## Corruption (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't like Metro for TDM and it's too crazy with 64 players. 32 players is a lot of fun on the map though.



Axl Low said:


> also does anyone hate the layout of the classes/guns/etc
> I miss BC2 :<



Well, I played assault and medic in BF2 and have continued to do so since then. Personally, I like the setup for assault like I did in 2142 so it's fine for me. Don't have much experience with the other classes.


----------



## Face (Nov 3, 2011)

Is the Battlefield 3 patch released yet? If it is, where can I get it?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> it's hard to watch your back when you just spawn and get shot in the back of the head or the back twice
> 
> Is anyone spawning into debris or facing walls like at least a 1/6 of the time?



It's happening to you cause I'm not there to watch your back son. 

Nah that hasn't happened to me, at least not yet.

Watching scrubs try and fly the jets and helicopters is easily YouTube material.


----------



## Vault (Nov 3, 2011)

Team NF are we getting MW3 then?


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 3, 2011)

Of course we are. Where have you been Vault. Onmi has already opened a battle arena for MW3. Get the game and sign up dude.


----------



## Vault (Nov 3, 2011)

My ps3 broke thats why  I was planning on waiting for a christmas price drop but i doubt it since there was just a price drop this august. So yeah this weekend im buying a new one but it comes with fucking Battlefield  Not too keen on the game tbh. Guess i will trade it in.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 3, 2011)

Lol isn't there a PS3 MW3 bundle? I'm pretty sure there is. BF3 is fun and all, but once MW3 is out, I'm pretty sure I'm not gonna toch BF3 for a long time. Unless I rage playing MW3 if it's anywhere as retarded as MW2.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 3, 2011)

Did a co-up mission earlier today. Mission was boring as hell. Played on normal. It was not that hard if you take enough cover. Mission objective in the first one was really boring though. It's a warming up I guess. Anyway else done co-up missions? I want to unlock some of the guns so I have to play Co-up..


----------



## Vault (Nov 3, 2011)

Nah the MW3 bundle is only one XBOX, kinda sucks. 160gig ps3 + Battlefield 3 for ?200 isnt bad i guess. Battlefield looks too slow for me, even slower than Killzone 2 :rofl


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 3, 2011)

Nah, BF3's shooting mechanics are good. KZ2's were shit. It really depends on what you're playing. TDM obviously is has more action, because the maps are smaller. Rush & conquest can be good on certain levels. Otherwise they're just so damn long and boring. I'm glad MW3 is getting out so I can have my arcady FPS. Also I remember reading something about exchanging BF3 for MW3 and only having to pay $1 or something. Is that only in the US or can we Europeans profit from that as well. Some of my friends want to sell their copy already lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Lol isn't there a PS3 MW3 bundle? I'm pretty sure there is. BF3 is fun and all, but once MW3 is out, I'm pretty sure I'm not gonna toch BF3 for a long time. Unless I rage playing MW3 if it's anywhere as retarded as MW2.



May be the opposite for me, I like Battlefield it's not half as scrub friendly as CoD now is and I'm having a ton of fun in BF3. Either way MW3 is at the same time on very limited time, when UMvC3 comes out (late November) MW3 becomes pretty much useless for a while.

Battlefield makes playing my usual GoldenEye like playstyle a lot more rewarding.


----------



## Vault (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah apparently Gamestop is selling MW3 for 99p when you trade in BF3  Definitely going to do that.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 3, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> May be the opposite for me, I like Battlefield it's not half as scrub friendly as CoD now is and I'm having a ton of fun in BF3. Either way MW3 is at the same time on very limited time, when UMvC3 comes out (late November) MW3 becomes pretty much useless for a while.
> 
> Battlefield makes playing my usual GoldenEye like playstyle a lot more rewarding.


Oh you and your shitty fighter. Be a man and get KOFXIII a real fighter. You laser beam whore 

@Vault, I'm gonna look into that. My friends are gonna be glad with that trade lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Oh you and your shitty fighter. Be a man and get KOFXIII a real fighter. You laser beam whore



I'm getting both, and Marvel 3 gets a lot of undeserved hate.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 3, 2011)

Why ya'll be hating on BF3? U wanna get shot?


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 3, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Why ya'll be hating on BF3? U wanna get shot?



BF3 > Mw3 we all know this.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 3, 2011)

Anyone getting on tonight?


----------



## Sotei (Nov 3, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Why ya'll be hating on BF3? U wanna get shot?




Cause they like arcadey shooters? 

Most of my boys that play COD, say BF3 is too hard, they don't really get the whole "realistic" shooting. They can't wrap their head around bullet drop physics and actual gun kickback, they want to just aim and get the kill without actually employing skill.


Speaking of bullet drop, I'm still using the beginner recon rifle and got a 400 meter kill. On my Battlefield profile it says 399 meters but in game it said 400 so I'll stick to that. 

Oh yeah, I'm only rank 5 at the moment.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 3, 2011)

TELL THESE LITTLE BITCHES TO STOP CAMPING


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Anyone getting on tonight?



Nah I would, but I have to wake up stupid early tomorrow for work and I'm currently running on 2 hours of sleep. :33


----------



## Sotei (Nov 3, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> TELL THESE LITTLE BITCHES TO STOP CAMPING






Depending on what mode you're playing, it isn't accurate to call it camping. Can't call something camping when you're actually supposed to hold your position.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 3, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Speaking of bullet drop, I'm still using the beginner recon rifle and got a 400 meter kill. On my Battlefield profile it says 399 meters but in game it said 400 so I'll stick to that.



400m? Goddamn. My record's only 112m. I was just using M416 with x6 scope; I don't think I've ever touched the recon class since BETA. 

My friends also say BF's too "complicated and shit" lmao. I don't know why, personally my KDs in BC2 and BF3 are higher than what I had in MW/2, and I never changed my playstyle. Much of the hatemail I receive was because I play the game like it's COD. I don't see what's wrong with that though. My wins and my stats tell me it works. I do spot _a lot (always)_ too. Always did the obj., gave ammo everytime I can in BC2 and medpacks/revived whenever I have to in BF3. I don't know why I'm still labeled a "COD player noob".


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 3, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> TELL THESE LITTLE BITCHES TO STOP CAMPING


Camping is realistic and tactical durr


----------



## Russo (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey guys, i made some Troll Sig Stats:










1st you need to go to: 
then choose your platform, search for your player name and then click update.

After this, you can go to the my bf3 stats and replace it with your player name.


Remove "TrollWookie" and add your player name

This is still work in progress, i may edit some stuffs.


----------



## Jing (Nov 3, 2011)

Sooooooooooooooo I was playing Seine Crossing on Rush as defenders with a friend earlier. We were defending the set of boxes where that crashed boat is. Anyways I was placing a spawn beacon right near the boat when my buddy tells me there are people right at the flight of stairs near me. I turn and look and while looking I see this guy jump over the railing and fall on top of me. He died when he landed on me and it said it was me that killed him :/.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 4, 2011)

I was wondering. Is it possible to share my Karkland dlc with a friend? My nephew got the regular version of the game and I wanted to share with him.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 4, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I was wondering. Is it possible to share my Karkland dlc with a friend? My nephew got the regular version of the game and I wanted to share with him.



Like so he could use it instead of you? I have no idea, it might be possible if it's just some unlock code you need to use.


----------



## dream (Nov 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]3oYJ0TcTggU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sotei (Nov 4, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> 400m? Goddamn. My record's only 112m. I was just using M416 with x6 scope.




Still haven't gotten the upgraded rifle, I got an update though. New personal best of 477 meters, head shot on another sniper from the deck of the aircraft carrier in Noshahr Canals. Hah! I love making other snipers uncomfortable, they try desperately to find you and they can't!  If they do find you, after a couple of tries they just give up, then they get their heads blown off.

The aircraft carrier is probably the best and safest place to spot in that level and if you're a dead eye, even better.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 4, 2011)

My friends do shit like that with C4, so hilarious. 

Scrub question: How do you check the highest distance you've shot someone from? :33


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 4, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Like so he could use it instead of you? I have no idea, it might be possible if it's just some unlock code you need to use.


No not instead, I want to gameshare it, so that we can both use it. I wonder if that's possible, but I think not. Since the code you get for the game is only for that 1 copy.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 4, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> My friends do shit like that with C4, so hilarious.
> 
> Scrub question: How do you check the highest distance you've shot someone from? :33




Highest distance? Or Farthest distance? If you mean farthest it should be in your player profile, it breaks down all your stats and personal bests. You can also check on . They have everything very nicely detailed for you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 4, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Highest distance? Or Farthest distance? If you mean farthest it should be in your player profile, it breaks down all your stats and personal bests. You can also check on . They have everything very nicely detailed for you.



Much appreciated. 

--

The M82A3 is singer player only? I loved that fucking gun. :33


----------



## Arishem (Nov 4, 2011)

The AA tanks are the best sniper rifle.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfuG6KMenWM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 4, 2011)

Sick.
10 char


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 4, 2011)

And here are the . Gonna rock that FAMAS and MP5. Any old BF2 players remember how those weapons feel? They probably changed how it handles, but you never know. 

So easy to get HSs in this game with all the proning pussies in every corner. Out of my 3.5k kills, 950 are HSs. Just noticed it when I checked my stats online.


----------



## Jing (Nov 4, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfuG6KMenWM[/YOUTUBE]



 Cant wait, its gonna be awesome.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 5, 2011)

Some of the gamemodes are really almost impossible to enjoy. Squad TDM is so fucking retarded. Everyone is and I mean everyone is camping in one spot. Never doing that again. BtK dlc looks awesome. New guns flashy


----------



## Face (Nov 5, 2011)

I got a question. I'm having crashing issues because of Punkbuster and Realtek not working well together. I was thinking of reinstalling the game without Punkbuster. Will I still be able to play online?


----------



## Munken (Nov 5, 2011)

just disable punkbuster in your filter? problem solved


----------



## Face (Nov 5, 2011)

Munken said:


> just disable punkbuster in your filter? problem solved



Already reinstalled it. But thanks for the advice.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 5, 2011)

TDM is actually pretty fun. It's fast paced and people are fucking everywhere


----------



## dilbot (Nov 5, 2011)

only game modes for me are rush and conquest, all the others are like those quarter horsey rides you find outside of the kwik-e-mart


----------



## crazy monkey (Nov 5, 2011)

i havent played online yet what mode is the most fun?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 5, 2011)

TDM and Squad TDM are alright, but I get bored unless I'm with a party. Rush on Conquest I easily have the most fun on.


----------



## crazy monkey (Nov 5, 2011)

sweet i will probably play tonight it I find the time


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 5, 2011)

I have guided missiles for almost everything now, Scout choppers become a endless raping machine with it.

Jet missiles feel under powered and i can never use them in a assault chopper because there are still no decent pilots around

And javelins need some painted targets to become really good.

I didn't test how the guided tank shell works yet.


----------



## Jing (Nov 5, 2011)

I havent unlocked shit for the flying vehicles .


----------



## Fran (Nov 6, 2011)

Just got this for the Xbox.
I am struggling so bad on this game, it's so different from other FPSs, but I'm really enjoying it.
My Kill Ratio is fucking ridiculously low. Tried to do Sniper at first, but I realize you have to play Sniper differently in this game, camping doesn't work. I'm going to try support class for now, get suppression fire points and see where I can take it from here.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 6, 2011)

I got the game today.. I am having fun.. I need to unlock a lot of stuff tho.. I feel like, I am real behind..


----------



## Sotei (Nov 7, 2011)

Fran said:


> Just got this for the Xbox.
> I am struggling so bad on this game, it's so different from other FPSs, but I'm really enjoying it.
> My Kill Ratio is fucking ridiculously low. Tried to do Sniper at first, but I realize you have to play Sniper differently in this game, camping doesn't work. I'm going to try support class for now, get suppression fire points and see where I can take it from here.




A couple of tips for you and other newbies to BF: 

It's not a sniper class, it's the recon class and you have to do what the class is supposed to... depending on the mode you're playing of course. On the 360 you have to press the "back" button to "spot" enemies, make sure to spot all the time (regardless of class) so your squad mates can see the enemies position.

You have a gadget, a spawn beacon, you shouldn't use it for yourself but for your squad. Find a tactical place to place it and place it there so your squad can spawn and make decisions on what to attack/defend.

Remember your class and it's responsibility to the team. If you're Assault, always drop the med packs, if you're Support drop the ammo and if you're an engineer, fix vehicles when the coast is clear. (If you're vehicle took damage)

Take into consideration "bullet drop" when your target is really far away.

Most of the guns have different shooting options, automatic, semi auto and single shot, you press down on the cross pad to switch. The guns have crazy kickback, so I suggest you aim at the upper torso of your target, so the kickback will end up making you shoot towards your targets head.

Don't worry about K/D ratio, it's not as important in BF. 



Have fun.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2011)

I am enjoying TDM in this game. Real fast pace..


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 7, 2011)

You folk have a PS3 clan going?


----------



## Riotman (Nov 7, 2011)

I love BF3 just owning people left and right. I love the med packs, this game in my opinion is going to be better then MW3.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 7, 2011)

playing a ton of engineer (and lately i've been forced since i always get stuck with shitty engineers)


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 7, 2011)

Just got it yesterday. Pretty fun so far. I don't have any friends that play it. They all play gow3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> You folk have a PS3 clan going?


 no..., want to create one?


----------



## Fran (Nov 7, 2011)

I just got C4 explosives for my support class - any advice on using this?
I accidentally blew myself up on my first try.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 7, 2011)

Fran said:


> I just got C4 explosives for my support class - any advice on using this?
> I accidentally blew myself up on my first try.


Plant them on the objective points. When someone arms it, press the trigger. 

Or maybe blow up vehicles and whatnot.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 7, 2011)

For the PC is this possible to install on more than one computer for use with the same account obviously at separate times? My sister wants to play but I don't wanna get 2 copies nor do I want her using my computer ;o lol


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 7, 2011)

Is the m416 top tier? I'm hearing this alot. Anyways, can't wait to get the f2000.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 7, 2011)

Fran said:


> I just got C4 explosives for my support class - any advice on using this?
> I accidentally blew myself up on my first try.



 I, blew myself up as well when I first got them. 

As for your question... well, here's some video responses. Enjoy.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clDpZIaU3-Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV4LDCgWMdI[/YOUTUBE]


On a more serious note, just experiment with it, learn the usual routes for any vehicle and how the enemy likes to move and plant C4 and have fun.

For example, I was fighting in Siene Crossing, I was holed up with two others in the building over looking the "backstreet". I had C4 planted on the stairs and while I supplied them with ammo, I kept a watchful look out for any intruders. At one point, 3 dudes ran up in there, I only saw one but all he got was a "hello" from a C4 explosion and the game informed me I killed 3 enemies.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 8, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> no..., want to create one?



Me and Slacker are finalizing a name for the clan see below 
(  )

Dani you must join


----------



## Fran (Nov 8, 2011)

Sotei said:


> I, blew myself up as well when I first got them.
> 
> As for your question... well, here's some video responses. Enjoy.
> 
> ...




HOLY SHIT that jeep video is fucking amazing  I'm going to try that.
Thanks!


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 8, 2011)

I play BF3 for Xbox Tachi


----------



## Corruption (Nov 8, 2011)

Flashlights are being nerfed!


----------



## Sotei (Nov 8, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Flashlights are being nerfed!





Boo! Now it won't be as easy to kill them suckers!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 8, 2011)

Makes sense. 

How the fuck is a flashlight meant to stun ya in the middle of the day in open sunlight.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2011)

That's actually only an issue with the 360 version of the game. Light strands are overmaxed which leads to a grain effect 

PS3 and PC versions are fine though


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2011)

People still play this on console?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2011)

Well...i don't want to insult any PC gamers, but i just am not interested in playing these types of games on my computer.

I really enjoy myself when i can sit in front of my TV with a controller in my hand and just absorb it without having to worry about system specs or being hunched over at a desktop fiddling away with mouses and Keyboard configurations 

Its just not for me


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 8, 2011)

Well my bro never plays BF on the computer screen anymore. 

He just plugs the HDMI cable into flatscreen TV in his room, swivels his comp chair then - game on!


----------



## Krory (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh, rats...



> A German branch of PETA, the worldwide animal rights organization that apparently uses Minority Report-esque technology to predict and fight future animal crimes, is taking Battlefield 3 to task over its murderous treatment of virtual rats; a treatment, it says, that will motivate young men to practice their rat-killing impulses on real life victims.
> 
> ?The realistic computer game 'Battlefield 3' treats animals in a sadistic manner,? reads part of PETA translated statement. ?The game gives players the option to kill a rat with a combat knife in the back in order to then lift it by its tail, then toss it away. Killing virtual animals can have a brutalizing effect on the young male target audience. There have been repeated cases of animal cruelty in Germany, where young people kill animals. Inspiration behind these acts often came from movies and computer games.?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sotei (Nov 8, 2011)

"young male target audience"... Right. It was one rat.



Wait till they see the dogs with C4 strapped to them in MW3.


----------



## Krory (Nov 8, 2011)

Yet no one says anything about F.E.A.R. where there's an achievement _for_ killing rats (a 0 point achievement, albeit).


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 8, 2011)

Krory said:


> Oh, rats...



Activision's obv. behind this.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 9, 2011)

That's the stupidist thing I've ever read. I hope BF3 doesn't motivate me to practice my people killing impulses!


----------



## Bleach (Nov 9, 2011)

They have something against the stabbing of rats but nothing against the killing of people?

PETA hard at work...


----------



## Fran (Nov 9, 2011)

That fucking rat was chewing my face off.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 9, 2011)

Just chew his face off back.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 11, 2011)

All my canceled headshots, grenade throws, and opponents that are somehow able to walk on 0% health drives me fucking insane.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 11, 2011)

So, what does everybody want added to this game in the future?

Personally, I want commander mode back along with squad leaders having bigger roles. I'd love to be able to call for artillery strikes, UAV's and supply drops. It added another dimension to the game.

Mod tools would be the other thing.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm tempted by this game but worried I'm going to spend all my time getting WTFPWNED or on hideously stacked teams.

Thoughts?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well...i don't want to insult any PC gamers, but i just am not interested in playing these types of games on my computer.
> 
> I really enjoy myself when i can sit in front of my TV with a controller in my hand and just absorb it without having to worry about system specs or being hunched over at a desktop fiddling away with mouses and Keyboard configurations
> 
> Its just not for me


You *do* realise that you can do exactly the same using a PC? Hell, that's how I played Prototype. On a 52'' TV. On a couch, with a borrowed PS3 controller.

//HbS


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 11, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I'm tempted by this game but worried I'm going to spend all my time getting WTFPWNED or on hideously stacked teams.
> 
> Thoughts?



There will always be players worse than you. And if the teams are stacked, just go to a different server.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> You *do* realise that you can do exactly the same using a PC? Hell, that's how I played Prototype. On a 52'' TV. On a couch, with a borrowed PS3 controller.
> 
> //HbS



That //Hbs thing is annoying 


Anyway, by playing on the TV, you mean with a VGA cable right? With the ps3/360 control plugged into the USB out? Even if i accepted that, i would want to hear sound from the tv, not having to have to deal with having to find separate wires just to hook it up to my surround sound system, and i still could not hear anything directly from my TV 

like i said, i am not one to analyze system specs or fiddle with what kind of system i need to own in order to not crash every five seconds during a game either  

I'm not knocking anybody who wants to buy a PC and do all that stuff just to play games, but i don't have the patience or the know how, or the interest as i said. I'm fine as a console guy.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2011)

I use a single HDMI cable, and yeah, controller is hooked via USB. Okay, each to their own. I was just pointing out that every single plus of a console is also there on the PC  

//HbS


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 11, 2011)

The rat drama....

I failed knifing it the first time and it resulted in my death. Fuck that rat. >_>

Also your guy gives the rat the middle finger as he dies....its hilarious.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 12, 2011)

Sotei said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clDpZIaU3-Q[/YOUTUBE]



sorry for being a noob, but do they throw the c4 into the jeep then drive it? Haha... I havent played the game yet :S


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 12, 2011)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> sorry for being a noob, but do they throw the c4 into the jeep then drive it? Haha... I havent played the game yet :S



The C4 can stick...i dont think you can put it inside. People just throw it on the outside of it.


----------



## Fran (Nov 12, 2011)

When I tried it out, I just threw 2 on the outside and jumped in. You need a minimum of 2 to blow a tank up, and you have to time it right.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 12, 2011)

Have any of you guys ever tried this? This looks ridiculous.


----------



## Fran (Nov 12, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Have any of you guys ever tried this? This looks ridiculous.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 12, 2011)

//HbS


----------



## Sotei (Nov 12, 2011)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> sorry for being a noob, but do they throw the c4 into the jeep then drive it? Haha... I havent played the game yet :S



Well at first you don't have the C4 you unlock it as you keep playing the "Support" class. Once you have it though, it's Jihad Jeep time! You can toss as many as you want on the hood of the jeep/helicopter/what ever vehicle you want to use. Plus as support you can pretty much never run out of C4, just toss out the ammo pack and re-supply yourself.




Fran said:


> When I tried it out, I just threw 2 on the outside and jumped in. You need a minimum of 2 to blow a tank up, and you have to time it right.



I usually toss at least 4 or 5 on the jeeps, I figure if I'm gonna blow shit up, might as well make it big!


----------



## little nin (Nov 13, 2011)

I just started playing this beautiful game, I can't wait to devote many more hours into this


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 14, 2011)

After seeing that video...im using frag only ammo for my shotguns.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 14, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



Thats called Teamwork.


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't wait for back to karkand. I just hope they didn't screw too much with the maps


----------



## Fran (Nov 14, 2011)

this game is infuriating with randoms

on a rush map, the defending team just tries to score kills most of the time. the bomb had gone off on * and no one went to diffuse it and what's more when I did arrive, I found 2 team mates just camping near it. Not bothering about it at all. fuckshits think it's team deatchmatch*


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 14, 2011)

No team game is meant to be played with random pubbies. Though it gets epic sometimes. I have the best memories of a public game in Killing Floor... it was so epic I had to take a walk outside afterwards 

Anyway, usually there isn't any teamwork. Suprised? Join a clan, or form a regular group.

//HbS


----------



## Fran (Nov 14, 2011)

Hold my hand HbS. You on xbox?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 15, 2011)

Nope, Imma PC master race elite 

//HbS


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 16, 2011)

So who over here is a good helicopter pilot except myself, because i still didn't see a good one. (Ps3 player(inb4 "there's your problem"))


----------



## Corruption (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm terrible, that's something I should practice some. I never really was big on piloting in the other Battlefield games. Although I do hate when I get in a helicopter and the pilot sucks and gets us killed. That happens more often than not.


----------



## Fran (Nov 16, 2011)

I've got helicopter phobia after crashing 3 seconds into flight.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 16, 2011)

Fran said:


> I've got helicopter phobia after crashing 3 seconds into flight.


Try playing Apache Air Assault. I've got a mute LP on my old channel (Petersaberros)... it's mute for a reason.

I've got an off-topic question, forgive me for asking. If I did an LP of a game I really love and enjoy, should I make another LP for my new channel and at the same time remove videos from the old one? New ones would have my commentary, old ones are silent (I was too shy).

//HbS


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 16, 2011)

How many maps are there?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 16, 2011)

I think there are 9, and 4 more coming. Each map supposedly supports all game modes.

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 16, 2011)

Fran said:


> he is DESTROYING that shit.
> are those one shot kills?
> must be a pc player, i can't swivel around with that much ease on the 360
> 
> he's tanking a shit load of hits too


Probably 2-3 from a distance.

bahahahha. sorry if old.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGam8lFWfXw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## GunX2 (Nov 19, 2011)

Cant wait for the map pack.


----------



## KidTony (Nov 21, 2011)

lol ps3 owners suing EA over not getting the promised BF 1943 with their blueray.

Honestly, i was kind of expecting it too. I wonder if this has to do with xbox gay regulations of not publishing anything in their system that their competitors have more content for.


----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2011)

KidTony said:


> lol ps3 owners suing EA over not getting the promised BF 1943 with their blueray.
> 
> Honestly, i was kind of expecting it too. I wonder if this has to do with xbox gay regulations of not publishing anything in their system that their competitors have more content for.



Doubtful. It's not that XBox _won't_ publish those games. It's that they reserve the right to not publish them. It's been a system of theirs since the inception of PS3 and still hasn't affected some titles (such as Mortal Kombat and PS3 having the exclusive Kratos content but no equivalent for the 360. The regulation also references Sony receiving DLC early - such as they did with Castlevania but again, nothing was done about that). Just something people started bitching about even though it's been around for five years. It's a fine-print stipulation that's hardly ever been called in to place.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 21, 2011)

Wait, it didn't come with BF1943? wat da hail


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 21, 2011)

Killed 6 people or more with one c4. LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## Jing (Nov 21, 2011)

For some reason it wont let me use the bipod when I have it equipped :/ I go prone and he still wont set it up, walk up next to a flat surface and he still wont set it up...


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 21, 2011)

In my case my character sets it up _everytime_, even when I'm a couple feet away from a table/window/etc. I die half the time because he sets it up right when the gunfight starts. Now I always opt for the foregrip, unless I'm going recon.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 22, 2011)

New patch notes.



> ---- Client-Side Changes:
> 
> -- Visuals, Stability and Performance Fixes:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sotei (Nov 22, 2011)

I never use a bipod, I'm more comfortable holding my breath.

One of my buddies bought MW3 cause most of his friends are playing it, it's soooo arcadey. I tried playing it and I still can't get into it, especially now after playing and getting used to BF3. I can't stand the lack of weapon realism in it, it just takes no skill whatsoever.

Anyway, haven't been playing for a bit, got Zelda recently and I'm addicted.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 22, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Anyway, haven't been playing for a bit, got Zelda recently and I'm addicted.



I haven't been playing much lately either, still waiting to get Zelda in the mail.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 22, 2011)

+1 on sotei's comments about MW3. I was really  excited when I got the game but after a couple of hours I was just bored. I haven't touched the game for 2 weeks lol. I'm gonna trade it in. Still thinking about getting saints row 3.

Didn't touch BF3 yesterday when I got LoZ, though I did play BF3 for a bit earlier today. I've been playing SS all day though.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 22, 2011)

I heard you can level up to lvl 100 in Bf3..is it true?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah. You become colonel 1 at level 45 then you start ranking it up to 100. It'll take a long ass time too. Once you hit level 45, you'll need upwards of 230k points per each rank from there on.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yea i passed Colonel 1...im on Colonel 2....230k points dont come easy.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 22, 2011)

Kharg island is lovely for conquest.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 22, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Yea i passed Colonel 1...im on Colonel 2....230k points dont come easy.



Same here. I need about 80k to get to lvl 3. Just got done playing for 3 hours and racked up about 115k. Shit is a pain in the ass. I'll probably be bored and drop this game before I even hit 50. 


The top scorer worldwide has 48 million points, with a 97,000 score per minute. I should start boosting.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ifEeKW20AY[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Ending!!!  ... 


It's all awesome but holy fuck balls that myth bust at the end, you'll get a hard on or get wet, it's a thing of beauty. pek


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 23, 2011)

Lmao. Nice, nice...


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 24, 2011)

Did they not add it on purpose? Or was it some mistake someone stupidly overlooked?


----------



## Jing (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh so I gotta sign up on  Origin if I want free 1943?


----------



## Sotei (Nov 24, 2011)

Krory said:


> The crybabies have won:
> 
> Go get your free subpar game, kiddies.




Really? You're gonna insult the people that actually wanted what was promised. People that felt that a game company should be held accountable for not keeping their word.

Subpar game or not, EA gave their word that PS3 owners would get a free game with the purchase of BF3. Lot's of multi console owning gamers probably based their purchase based on the fact that they would get a free game.

As a gamer, you should be happy that EA went back and rectified their decision to fuck the gamers over. All gamers, whether they play FPSs or not should be happy about this.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone knows some good BF3 vid makers I can subscribe to on youtube?


----------



## Mexicano27 (Nov 24, 2011)

is a pretty awesome Battlefield player, and he has several BF3 videos up.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 25, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Really? You're gonna insult the people that actually wanted what was promised. People that felt that a game company should be held accountable for not keeping their word.
> 
> Subpar game or not, EA gave their word that PS3 owners would get a free game with the purchase of BF3. Lot's of multi console owning gamers probably based their purchase based on the fact that they would get a free game.
> 
> As a gamer, you should be happy that EA went back and rectified their decision to fuck the gamers over. All gamers, whether they play FPSs or not should be happy about this.



You're talking to Mr. 360. Of course he's gonna call people crybabies when he's not getting the game on his preferred system. It's all relative. If 360 owners were promised something and they didn't get it, he'd change his tune entirely.

I for one already have 1943 so this whole situation hasn't really phased me. But I'm really glad that gamers stood up and didn't tolerate this bullshit. If we keep letting publishers screw us over then the gaming industry will turn to shit real fast.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 25, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Anyone knows some good BF3 vid makers I can subscribe to on youtube?



C1iNTBEASTWOOD

I dont know how regularly he posts vids...but everytime he does they are highly entertaining.


----------



## Fran (Nov 25, 2011)

Man, the mortar is fucking boss. Operation Metro, Rush, the first set of M-Coms, whether you're attacking or defending

Just wailing them mortars down on all those suckas who think they've got a good camp setup.

The best part is watching the reactions on your map. You see this little orange triangle start to panic - the best are those that freeze up and try to slowly back away.

Of course, MAVs are important, as well as good support and spotting.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 25, 2011)

I used to mortars on Kharg. The mini-map is too hard to understand where is where. So I went back to claymores and c4. I guess I'll try it again on infantry focused maps.


----------



## mumyoryu (Nov 25, 2011)

Just discovered the beauty of SKS+Holo+Foregrip+Suppressor.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 25, 2011)

I bought this game today for 30 dollars...

.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 25, 2011)

I hate when people mortart the Mcom stations when im trying to diffuse....but once i get into the subway on metro....i go beast mode with the m26 mass. 

I dont need no stinkin med kits.


----------



## ArinTheFool (Nov 26, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> I hate when people mortart the Mcom stations when im trying to diffuse.




Yeah, i know what you mean. Good thing i play mostly Conquest now, so if one point is getting mortared, i just go to another.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 26, 2011)

More people should use lazer guided weapons, i shot down helicopters wih my Javelin at one point because someone painted it.

And they can't dodge them because flares don't work on lazer guided missiles.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 26, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> More people should use lazer guided weapons, i shot down helicopters wih my Javelin at one point because someone painted it.
> 
> And they can't dodge them because flares don't work on lazer guided missiles.




Hell yeah, it's all about the SOFLAM! 

Most Recon guys that have it unlocked, neglect it.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 26, 2011)

MAV FTW BRAH


----------



## Sotei (Nov 26, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> MAV FTW BRAH




Oh the MAV is sweet for spotting and such but the SOFLAM is great for the team over all, especially when dealing with Ace pilots. A great pilot makes a huge difference in battle.

I just find that the SOFLAM is better, you find your target, paint it and go back to spotting and sniping. With the MAV, you're spotting like a mad man but that's pretty much all you end up doing, till you find a nice spot to land and then go back to trying to snipe.

The SOFLAM just leaves you free to do more, while it does it's job to help the squad get rid of pesky flies.

Can't go wrong either way though, each Recon does it different.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 26, 2011)

I got killed by the MAV yesterday....dude straight up rushed me with it and killed me.

I lol'd


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOVe1bmQ4uI&feature=feedbul[/YOUTUBE]

Epic video...a must watch. (720p available)


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Nov 27, 2011)

SOFLAM's range is too small.


----------



## Jing (Nov 27, 2011)

I only use SOLFAM when Im playing with friends and theyre trying to shoot down jets. Other than that I havent used or seen anyone at all use them . Even when Im playing with randoms and use it, nobody on my team uses the guided rockets to shoot at the jets or copters...


I also unlocked the frag rounds with my USAS-12 today. I just destroyed everyone in the Metro.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 28, 2011)

It doesn't have to be a SOLFAM, helicopters have Laser Painters too.

Hell, tanks have it if you have the CITV Station unlocked.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Nov 28, 2011)

SOFLAMs are boss. Snipers just tend to prefer the T-UGS or MAV because they'd rather spot and camp than explore SOFie's implications. Nothing against the guys who snipe from one spot, that's the kind of sniper I am (long-range hit markers get me so hard).

You can access the SOFLAM from anywhere, meaning you can have eyes in two places at once. That alone is a massive advantage on a battfield. We all know it spots all vehicles in range, and can manually spot any vehicle or person. It locks onto vehicles automatically. It's hard for me to confirm without being in the cockpit myself, but everytime I lock onto an air vehicle with my SOFLAM, they pop flares immediately. I always think "if only they knew they're worrying so much over a lock no one's paying attention to". Which is the sad truth. You can't run up to an engineer, whip out the SOFLAM, and watch him whip out his javelin and frolic over the meadow with you until you guys find a nice picnic spot. To use the SOFLAM against vehicles effectively, you have to more or less bring a friend along who understands their role. Having played that engineer's role, I can say that hitting a Little Bird with a laser designated javelin induces cornucopias of delight.

If you place SOFie just right, you can lock onto kids all day and watch flares fly, making a humble ten points, but making them every few seconds. Not a bad haul if you have the patience and know better than to point it at a sniper. As a sniper yourself, you can set it up one place, then snipe from another, switching to the SOFie and spotting whomever, then switch back and snipe those guys whithout them knowing where you are. 

The general error players make is looking at an item and asking "what's it supposed to do". If you want to be innovative with your weapons and tools, tweak that to ask "what can it do, and how can I use those applications to my advantage". That's how you turn the tables and run through the enemy team with something they didn't see coming.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emGXp-qRrVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2011)

VERTICAL TAKEOFFFFFFFF


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Nov 28, 2011)

Dat jet


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 28, 2011)

F-35B AWWWWWW YEEEAAAAAA


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Nov 28, 2011)

Goddamn, I love knifing dudes. Let me penetrate your jugular, darling. pek


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 28, 2011)

Dont think anyone posted this one either...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjTmieRMKjo&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2011)

I did. lol


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dice really knows how to hype their trailers.


----------



## ArinTheFool (Nov 28, 2011)

Run.The.Animal said:


> Goddamn, I love knifing dudes. Let me penetrate your jugular, darling. pek



Yeah, its pretty fun. Stll havent gotten the melee medal though.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 28, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> I did. lol



:amazed


----------



## Jing (Nov 30, 2011)

Well the patch is out. And they decided for whatever reason to lower the points needed in co-op to unlock the guns, so now I have them all unlocked. And I dont have the trophy for it :/.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-BX_DATeik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jing (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah Back to Karkand is supposed to come out later today.


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-BX_DATeik[/YOUTUBE]



Had a ton of fun in Wake Island back in BF2, hope that you guys can enjoy it. :33


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 6, 2011)

AYO DOODS
CRITKAL GOT A NEW FUN TACTICS :33


----------



## Sotei (Dec 6, 2011)

Back to Karkand is live in certain regions.  Can't Wait!


----------



## Jing (Dec 6, 2011)

I gotta wait a few more hours .


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> AYO DOODS
> CRITKAL GOT A NEW FUN TACTICS :33


POST IT ALREADY


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Dec 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Io3FmKVtqok&feature=g-all&list=PL6D6704E7F244CF1F[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GunX2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wake Island is amazing!!!!!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 8, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed watching this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70czYeMKm3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corruption (Dec 8, 2011)

Too bad you can't c4 jump on top of the hotel on Strike at Karkand.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2011)

I'll just leave this here.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOaGhE_sejI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fran (Dec 9, 2011)

Sotei said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOaGhE_sejI[/YOUTUBE]



jammy, or immense skill?


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

Fran said:


> jammy, or immense skill?



Mostly skill with a bit of luck I suppose.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 9, 2011)

That reminds me of this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-wFI9vTqto&list=LLR5K_72homAZMMfLRtFbw-A&index=7&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> That reminds me of this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-wFI9vTqto&list=LLR5K_72homAZMMfLRtFbw-A&index=7&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]



I tried to do that once and failed pretty badly.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't come in this area much but I have been playing this a lot lately and felt like speaking. 

First, I think this game is just fantastic. The sounds and enviornment just feel so genuine and you can really immerse yourself into the game. I love how there are a lot of unlocks available and stuff to keep you aiming towards achievements. 

That said, I have a few complaints I think should really be looked at.

1. The Co-Op in the game should either have more missions or be available for the whole story mode. IMO Co-Op should pretty much be a requirement in games today because so many people play together or want to. To stay on the the topic a bit, I think the unlocking system is a bit shitty as well. They don't give enough points for completing missions and even changing difficulties doesn't do anything to get your more points. 

2. I don't play much online but I am not a big fan of how Battlefield does it. If you just go into quick match they put you in matches that are already in progress and a lot of times about to end. Not only is that stupid but it causes you to be split up from your party a lot of times. I don't play many games online but personally I think they should do things more like they are done on Halo. Everything seems much more smooth and organized when playing Halo online. 

3. This is just minor nitpicking but they could definitely touch up some of the glitches. People's legs "ghosting" through walls, bodies or weapons randomly just floating on screen, starting the game with no weapon or sometimes people simply not "being" there. I was playing with a friend and he was still beside me in the game playing but all I saw was his dead body with no name. Because we could chat I knew he was still there but outside of that I wouldn't have known. 

I also think it is funny that in a game that seems so real and genuine you can have your throat slit, be hit with and RPG, blown up by a grenade or shot in the head 3 times and be brought back to life with a mobile defibulator    I wouldn't change that, it is just funny.

4. Maybe it is just me but I think the classes could be changed around some. I know this game is based around teamwork but a lot of times it just doesn't seem to be there. A lot of people party chat with a couple of friends (myself included) and don't worry about the rest of the team. That being considered, some classes just don't work as well unless there is communication and things like that. I have (on occasion) been short on ammo and when I try and ask a support person they simply just keep on running and never make a drop. I usually play the assault class and IMO they shouldn't also be the medic. Medic to me screams support and assault seems like a fighter, so why not give assault some ammo to carry? 

I could go on but you get the idea.

Anyway I love this game and will be playing it for a long while but if the industry is listening, they should consider what I say.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 10, 2011)

I wish they would revise the engineer class, especially in regards to AT weapons vs infantry... One of the worst things when playing hardcore for example.


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2011)

> 2. I don't play much online but I am not a big fan of how Battlefield does it. If you just go into quick match they put you in matches that are already in progress and a lot of times about to end. Not only is that stupid but it causes you to be split up from your party a lot of times. I don't play many games online but personally I think they should do things more like they are done on Halo. Everything seems much more smooth and organized when playing Halo online.



The server set-up is much better for performance and stability.  And there is no host player that will have an unfair advantage at all.  Sure it may be annoying to join a match that is just about to end but it doesn't really affect you negatively.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 10, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> The server set-up is much better for performance and stability.



Not really sure how so. 



> And there is no host player that will have an unfair advantage at all.



This is a fair point but given that Battlefield is more team oriented this isn't as big as it can be in Halo. It can help but 1 player generally doesn't win the game in Battlefield. 



> Sure it may be annoying to join a match that is just about to end but it doesn't really affect you negatively.



It affects me negatively when 3 or 4 times in a row we are put into games on opposite teams and have to quit out and start the whole process over. 

That is also another thing I forgot to mention. After the game you can't just back out the to the lobby. You have to wait and than quite or go to the dashboard.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 13, 2011)

LOL Xbox 360 had a massive 2.0 Gig update.


----------



## Mr NiceGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

_I had this game when it came out but traded it in.

I was boring playing alone and there were like 5 maps only that sucked.

Should i re-buy it?_


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 18, 2011)

Mr NiceGuy said:


> I was boring playing alone



Get some friends.



> and there were like 5 maps only that sucked.



I believe this is accurate but there are different locations on the maps that it switches up to depending on game modes and the maps get bigger. There are also new maps available now. 



> Should i re-buy it?[/I]



It really all depends. It is a great game but I only play it when I have friends on. I would probably never play it alone. So if you don't have any friends to play with and you already mentioned that was an issue with why you didn't play, it isn't worth it. 

If you do have some friends to play with it is definitely worth picking up again.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone having problems with Back to Karkand maps on PC? I even turned down all the settings to low, but I'm getting a real low FPS and the game freezes a lot. I'm waiting for the new Nvidia drivers, hopefully it'll help.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 21, 2011)

Someone actually went 95-0
Jesus christ.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i11umfJDgnM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 3, 2012)

Stayed in the sky solo an entire game in the attack heli. Like a BOSS.
Went 7-0. Its hard to get kills with those rocket pods homie.


----------



## Jing (Jan 3, 2012)

I havent played this in awhile. Was on about a week ago and there were so many people using USAS with frags. Grand Bazaar is built for a gun like that though. Teaches people not to fucking huddle together in the alleyway...


----------



## Byrd (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone on the PS3, cause I feel like I'm the only one who cares about winning the matches.. had one dude stand right by the M-COM while it was ticking away.. seriously, I wish sometimes friendly fire was allowed


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 3, 2012)

Have no fear, jaknblak is here.

My PSN is, ofcourse: Jak_N_Blak
Add me whenever and lets get shit done. And Im one rank away from getting the USAS. Hell no I wont be using it though...


----------



## Byrd (Jan 3, 2012)

Great.. now i need a mic lol


----------



## Gecka (Jan 4, 2012)

My friend and I just rocked Squad Deathmatch with just us two

Little babbies were running away like cowards


----------



## Jing (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh yeah I still need to play and win Squad Rush and get the M-Com defender ribbon and then I'll have all the ribbons in the game.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone know good strats or best maps to use a mortar properly?

When I first got my mortar unlock I was so determined on using it - but before I could bomb someone Id get peppered with bullets by infantry or attack helis. Do you need your squad to defend you while you use it? Or can you just a find a good hiding position and bomb solo?

Does the range of the mortar also increase with the height of your position?


----------



## Jing (Jan 4, 2012)

You kinda need to hang back a bit using the mortar. Grand Bazaar on Conquest is good place to practice with it since its pretty straight forward. However when you shoot of your mortar you'll appear on the enemy's mortar map as well, so you actually need to move around a bit from different spots. The first sets of boxes on Metro playing Rush is another decent map to use them I suppose, I've seen quite a few people on Tehran Highway Rush use the mortars too. I dont use them alot so I wouldnt know any other maps to use them on.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 4, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Great.. now i need a mic lol



I dont have a mic ATM either lol.



Gecka said:


> My friend and I just rocked Squad Deathmatch with just us two
> 
> Little babbies were running away like cowards



BOSS



Waking Dreamer said:


> Anyone know good strats or best maps to use a mortar properly?
> 
> When I first got my mortar unlock I was so determined on using it - but before I could bomb someone Id get peppered with bullets by infantry or attack helis. Do you need your squad to defend you while you use it? Or can you just a find a good hiding position and bomb solo?
> 
> Does the range of the mortar also increase with the height of your position?



What Jing said. Mainly mortars are best to be used in RUSH. Very good to protect an armed MCOM if you're too far away from it too. I use it alot on Noshahr


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jan 4, 2012)

I got this game a few days ago, and so far I've been having a blast with it.

Unfortunately, just like with _Bad Company 2_, I have no clue how to fly air vehicles and always crash. Shit's frustrating.

I've noticed that spawns might need to be fixed, though. In a conquest match the other day, I chose to respawn at a threatened (flashing) command post, and I spawned in a room filled with three or four enemies. They all had their backs to me though, which kept me from getting killed immediately.

I felt bad for them though; I know I'd be pissed if I was trying to take a flag and some guy spawned right behind me.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 5, 2012)

Just went 18-0 in a tank


And then I left the game before I got to own more at the last pair of coms cuz my mother came home :/
lol


----------



## Sotei (Jan 5, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Anyone know good strats or best maps to use a *mortar* properly?
> 
> When I first got my mortar unlock I was so determined on using it - but before I could bomb someone Id get peppered with bullets by infantry or attack helis. Do you need your squad to defend you while you use it? Or can you just a find a good hiding position and bomb solo?
> 
> Does the range of the *mortar* also increase with the height of your position?





Son, I am disappoint. I hate mortar spamming jerk offs, the minute my Spidey senses go off on someone spamming, I immediately set off to hunt them down.

As for your question though, you gotta find a good spot, a spot on your side of the map and just rain down on a heavily populated area full of enemies. Go off the beaten path, don't be in places where people usually go through. Also, don't spam, use it, blow some dudes up and move out and set up shop in another spot, rinse and repeat.

If you stay in one spot, you're gonna get fucked. I found a dude spamming in Kharg Island the other day, I ran up, surrounded him with C4, walked away and clicked, action movie style. 



By the way, my PSN is: VicHellion


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 5, 2012)

Cheap way to level up a jet is to park your jet on the opposition's runway and kill them as they spawn into their jets.


----------



## descuentoropa (Jan 6, 2012)

Battle field 3 is series of Battle Field and it is first person shooting game. It action and adventure game. It is available in Microsoft Xbox 360, Sony Plat Station 3 and PC. It is very interesting, entertaining game. It have over it's previous part also.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 6, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> Cheap way to level up a jet is to park your jet on the opposition's runway and kill them as they spawn into their jets.





Don't give that kind of advice, that's some COD mentality type shit.

I hate vehicle campers, I make it a point to fuck them up every time I'm in a round and they're doing that shit.

It's like they're cowards to me, they camp the Jets and Helis cause they don't have the skill to actually win in a dog fight.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 6, 2012)

Went 21-0 on for a while on bazaar. Got killed but ended the game at 25-1


----------



## hadou (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone wants to pair up with me? My PSN is hadou6423.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 7, 2012)

I'll send you a friend request tomorrow.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 7, 2012)

Whats the best pistol to use in Knives & Pistol Only matches?

Besides the Magnum that I will not get in a long time...


----------



## Gecka (Jan 7, 2012)

DICE has always loved the M1911, it's pretty amazing in all their games. This one included.


----------



## fireking77 (Jan 7, 2012)

Can anybody help me with the Co-op trophies?. it seems nobody plays this on my friends list. PSN:xllkaboomllx


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 8, 2012)

Tee hee.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 8, 2012)

Mad respect. My highest gun on gun streak has been 21. Land vehicle streak was 18 and air 7, lol.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 8, 2012)

got some skills I see... but my K/D streak is meh especially when I seem to be the only one completing the objective on the team.... but on team deathmatch, I do pretty good


----------



## Gecka (Jan 8, 2012)

what is the best lmg?

been using the universal guns since the early unlock lmgs suck dick


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 8, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Whats the best pistol to use in Knives & Pistol Only matches?
> 
> Besides the Magnum that I will not get in a long time...



What!!!!! Is this possible? I usually just use Quick Search. And never get Pistols and Knives matches..


----------



## Gecka (Jan 8, 2012)

Uzumaki Goku said:


> What!!!!! Is this possible? I usually just use Quick Search. And never get Pistols and Knives matches..



lolnoob

it's only on PC rented servers iirc


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 15, 2012)

Whoa. Decided to level up the PKP today. Hands down the hardest hitting gun in this game! Thats excluding the bolt actions I guess, lol.


----------



## Light (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm not gonna lie, BF3 is pretty hard.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 16, 2012)

Realized that heavy barrel is actually pretty bad attachment. increases recoil, but makes it more vertical and thus predictable. gonna stick with laser sight and suppressor


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't keep any lights on my gun since it gives away your position early. 

I am pretty basic in my gameplay though.

I mainly play TDM running Assault class with the FAMAS and the Kobra scope.


----------



## fireking77 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm in love with the 870 MCS.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 16, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> I don't keep any lights on my gun since it gives away your position early.


Can't you turn it off right away?



fireking77 said:


> I'm in love with the 870 MCS.


One of the best weapons evar.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Can't you turn it off right away?



Yeah but since I never turn it back on there is no point in me having it. 

I am also speaking from my opponents experience in facing me. They always come at me with the flashlight or red beam and it always lets me get a jump on them. The best 2 cases are in buildings I see them coming up steps quicker or at distances when the red light hits I know to turn and it gives me a chance when they could have easily blindsided me.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 16, 2012)

does anybody know how to possibly resolve this?

whenever i try to play the campaign it always craps out on loading and says the game can't connect to the EA store


----------



## Jing (Jan 16, 2012)

You know I've only touched the campaign mode only once since I had the game. I played about 20 minutes of it then stopped. Just now, like 5 minutes ago I felt like beating it and getting it out of the way. It did exactly what happened with you, except it couldnt connect to EA online, not the store. What the fuck is up with that.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 17, 2012)

Were you guys offline when you got this message?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 17, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> I don't keep any lights on my gun since it gives away your position early.
> 
> I am pretty basic in my gameplay though.
> 
> I mainly play TDM running Assault class with the FAMAS and the Kobra scope.


Tactical flashlight is obnoxious as fuck. I hate it when my teammates blind me. I'm very active when I play BF3 though, and I will turn my lights off and on depending on whether I'm about to pass a corner, if I'm surrounded by teammates, if there's a long dark hallway, etc.
@FAMAS- lol.nub That gun is overpowered. They're probably going to nerf the damage or the recoil. Maybe both.


fireking77 said:


> I'm in love with the 870 MCS.


I hate it. Maybe if I get 12G frags it might get better.

I'm slowly getting better at a meta game in BF3. Alternating my fire mode and laser sight as to better fit close quarters battles. I turn on the laser sight (for improved hipfire) and put my gun on full auto (I usually keep my guns at burst fire).


----------



## Sotei (Jan 17, 2012)

Only upgrades I ever use are foregrips and sights. Lasers and Lights only give away your position and makes it easier to find prey.

I don't really have a particularly favorite gun yet, I'm a perfectionist and have an OCD, I need to get service stars for *ALL* guns. I'm not going nuts and getting 5 stars for every gun (not yet anyway) but I'm going from gun to gun earning a service star before moving on to the next.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 17, 2012)

Gecka said:


> Tactical flashlight is obnoxious as fuck. I hate it when my teammates blind me. I'm very active when I play BF3 though, and I will turn my lights off and on depending on whether I'm about to pass a corner, if I'm surrounded by teammates, if there's a long dark hallway, etc.



I have a question for you. Do you struggle fighting people who fight you with the light on? All of my friends say they hate it but I have been very successful vs people with the flash light. I am just curious how big of an oddity I am. 

I am not the most aware player so the light kind of draws me to a focus point quicker whereas with them they just get blinded and killed. 



> @FAMAS- lol.nub That gun is overpowered. They're probably going to nerf the damage or the recoil. Maybe both.



Honestly it seems like they already have nerfed it. When I first started using it I was shocked out how good it was but lately it hasn't seemed as effective. Maybe I have just been a little off of my game. 

That said why would you say nub? It is a newer gun in the overall scheme of things. Wouldn't I be a "nub" for not using new stuff? Anyway I see no reason not to pick the best weapon available if it makes you successful. Not calling you out or anything but I always find it funny when people hate on a certain tactic in games. Why would you hate what makes people play better? It is war (albeit videogame version) and the goal is to win/survive.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 17, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> I have a question for you. Do you struggle fighting people who fight you with the light on? All of my friends say they hate it but I have been very successful vs people with the flash light. I am just curious how big of an oddity I am.


I die from the tactical flash light blinding me to the point where I can't even hipfire accurately. But that's usually only on Metro.



> That said why would you say nub? It is a newer gun in the overall scheme of things. Wouldn't I be a "nub" for not using new stuff? Anyway I see no reason not to pick the best weapon available if it makes you successful. Not calling you out or anything but I always find it funny when people hate on a certain tactic in games. Why would you hate what makes people play better? It is war (albeit videogame version) and the goal is to win/survive.


I don't care if the gun is new or not. Overpowered is overpowered. Use the new guns all you want, but if it's the only/primary thing that you use, then blow yourself. This game has a lot of variety, but if there's no balance then nobody will bother exploring the variety.
Also BF3 is far from war simulation. Go play Red Orchestra if the only thing you want it to win/survive. I play for fun and to test my skill against other players. Skill often becoming null when skill-less guns exist.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 17, 2012)

Gecka said:


> I don't care if the gun is new or not. Overpowered is overpowered. Use the new guns all you want, but if it's the only/primary thing that you use, then blow yourself.



That is all well and good my only point was your use of the term "nub". I don't think it applies to people who switch to different guns and things like that. A "nub" to me is someone who doesn't know the game very well and such. Maybe just nitpicking a bit on that though..... Or maybe I have the wrong definition. 



> This game has a lot of variety, but if there's no balance then nobody will bother exploring the variety.



Well, there is plenty of balance. I haven't specifically seen any gun dominating more than others. In the end it comes down to player skill/awareness. Obviously if you have 2 people of the exact same skill and one has a better gun the better gun will win but that often isn't even the case. I get shot from behind or the side as much as I get into straight up "skill" contests. Don't get me wrong, I know there are some guns better than others but none I have seen that are broken. 



> Also BF3 is far from war simulation. Go play Red Orchestra if the only thing you want it to win/survive. I play for fun and to test my skill against other players. Skill often becoming null when skill-less guns exist.



I am pretty sure everyone plays for fun. That is kind of the point of videogames unless you are a pro gamer who does it for money and even they are probably having fun. I am just pointing out that the objective (while having fun) is to win/survive. If you are dying all of the time and losing I doubt you are having a max amount of fun. So why get mad at people who are more successful than you? 

I guess I am saying this because I used to be the same way. Back when I was really into Halo I got mad at campers and people who used the noob combo but then I was just like....I don't have to charge in and die if they are camping and I could use the noob combo as well so I should be mad at myself for playing stupid, not mad at them for playing smart.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 17, 2012)

I suck at combating the tact light. For some reason I hip-fire in the face of it. The light's spread is just too much sometimes.

And lol, I went 0-0 on Caspian conquest as a recon and came out on the top of the scoreboard. My buggy(damn I love driving that thing in first person), MAV and becon made me a swift ninja.

And one night I got bored of going for the objective, hooked up a rush on caspian. Saw a frogfoot was raping my precious teammates in the Huey...so like BOSS I got in the huey to keep it peacefully in the sky. This dude left me shocked...not bragging but Im a very good chopper pilot...I flew so low and shit...yet this dude kept strafing up on down on me perfectly. I was impressed. More so because he wasnt even using an air radar. He killed me two times. You only see such good pilots every blue moon


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt3DTh6Glc0[/YOUTUBE]

lmao


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 19, 2012)

I haven't given a long look around but does anyone know if they do Battlefield stats for "mosts"? Like most kills in a game and such? I have seen quite a few stats related to overall values but nothing for smaller scale individual stuff. 

Just recently I managed to get 25 revives in a game of TDM and that seems like quite a bit. Not that I think it is a record or anything but I would just be curious to see what other people have managed to pull off.


----------



## Jing (Jan 19, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> I haven't given a long look around but does anyone know if they do Battlefield stats for "mosts"? Like most kills in a game and such? I have seen quite a few stats related to overall values but nothing for smaller scale individual stuff.
> 
> Just recently I managed to get 25 revives in a game of TDM and that seems like quite a bit. Not that I think it is a record or anything but I would just be curious to see what other people have managed to pull off.



Not really. They give out ribbons for that sort of thing, like reviving and healing gets you the Medical Efficiency ribbon. Get that 50 times or so and you'll get a medal for it, and a special dog tag you can wear showing your revives and stuff. It works with other actions too like getting Destroying vehicles, wining game modes, etc.


----------



## Raidoton (Jan 19, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> I haven't given a long look around but does anyone know if they do Battlefield stats for "mosts"? Like most kills in a game and such? I have seen quite a few stats related to overall values but nothing for smaller scale individual stuff.
> 
> Just recently I managed to get 25 revives in a game of TDM and that seems like quite a bit. Not that I think it is a record or anything but I would just be curious to see what other people have managed to pull off.


 
Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 19, 2012)

Jing said:


> Not really. They give out ribbons for that sort of thing, like reviving and healing gets you the Medical Efficiency ribbon. Get that 50 times or so and you'll get a medal for it, and a special dog tag you can wear showing your revives and stuff. It works with other actions too like getting Destroying vehicles, wining game modes, etc.



Yeah I know all of those things. I was hoping maybe there was a bit more detail for individual things. Battlelog is pretty detailed but even it doesn't go that far. 

Thanks for the info though.

@Raidaton - That is closer to what I am looking for but still doesn't have everything. I am looking more for "most revives ever gotten in one game" type of stats.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 20, 2012)

Was dropping C4 out of a little bird, guess a few of 'em stuck to the chopper and I ended up teamkilling my entire squad. turned my power off and started loling my ass off.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 20, 2012)

If the pilot was doing well...he mustve raged till there was no 2morrow.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 20, 2012)

Gecka said:


> Was dropping C4 out of a little bird, guess a few of 'em stuck to the chopper and I ended up teamkilling my entire squad. turned my power off and started loling my ass off.





 Oh man, that's hilarious. I never get mad at games anymore but when shit goes wrong in BF, I'm usually laughing my ass off instead of raging at anything.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 21, 2012)

I need to learn how to pilot eventually. Never could do it in BC2.

Everyone rec's doing the co-op mission though. might get around to it once.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll get to adding folks that are on PSN, I need to practice heli piloting as well. Plus I've hardly played the coop missions. 

Just in case, I don't get around to adding anyone this weekend, my PSN is: VicHellion

My Live ID is: Rotcivius (Don't have BF3 for the 360 though)


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 21, 2012)

The thing I noticed that held me back from controlling choppers was that I used to give the left stick too much importance when it comes to stabilizing and keeping myself steady.

The left stick barely plays any part in your piloting. You use it, but not as much as your right stick. If you didnt know, its just for looking either left or right. Thats it. Dont use it when you're taking sharp turns or anything. You'll lose control. Its just for lining up yourself for a strafe or something. Remember that in your training.


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 21, 2012)

Sotei said:


> I'll get to adding folks that are on PSN, I need to practice heli piloting as well. Plus I've hardly played the coop missions.
> 
> Just in case, I don't get around to adding anyone this weekend, my PSN is: VicHellion
> 
> My Live ID is: Rotcivius (Don't have BF3 for the 360 though)



PSN: koppachino

Anoyone else on PS3 feel free to add me as well. I need to learn how to pilot too.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 21, 2012)

What time is it where you live Koppa? Cuz I hardly if ever see you online (when Im on that is).
lol

If you guys want to you can sit and gunner for me so that you can unlock flares so that you can fly peacefully. Thats what I did.


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 21, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> What time is it where you live Koppa? Cuz I hardly if ever see you online (when Im on that is).
> lol
> 
> If you guys want to you can sit and gunner for me so that you can unlock flares so that you can fly peacefully. Thats what I did.



I'm in NY, so EST. It's 10:30 p.m now. I see you on, I'll probably jump in your game.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 23, 2012)

He makes the best montages But no one knows about him


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 27, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> Were you guys offline when you got this message?



not that i know of


----------



## Gecka (Jan 27, 2012)

>Team was dominating
>They were too busy trying to spawn trap that they didn't notice the lone sniper make it past
>Entire squad of snipers caps opposite home flag near the end of the game
>Everybody and their dog spawns on that flag
>I'm the only one watching B-A connector
>Kill entire team, finish the game with a sweet multikill


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 28, 2012)

The DAO-12 with Flechette attachment is a squad killer in Metro Conquest!

Multiple Kills are easy even if you go in solo against a camping squad. 

2 or more people with Flechette can break lines and destroy multiple squads...


----------



## Gecka (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh I see your problem

you're using Origin!


----------



## urca (Jan 28, 2012)

Gecka said:


> Oh I see your problem
> 
> you're using Origin!



BAWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Gecka (Jan 28, 2012)

So why did DICE drop the skill system? I hate being paired up with complete goddamn noobs. Hell, even going against them is pretty boring.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 28, 2012)

urca said:


> BAWWWWWWWWW



EA is a complete failure and retarded for thinking it could compete with Steam. All they are doing is pissing off the PC crowd.

Still better than consolololol though


----------



## Jing (Jan 29, 2012)

No theyre on all game types.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 29, 2012)

Holyyyyyyyyy fuckery. I used the Tunguska for the first time ever. I heard it was overpowered but I didnt know it was THIS overpowered, lmao. I went 32-0 in that shit today. 

Other overpowered shit I've used/witnessed:
- Guided missle+ CITV station. I used that combo with a friend today. No tank could beat us. But ofcourse, an attack heli snuck up on us and the gunner killed us in one clip. Hot damn


----------



## Gecka (Jan 29, 2012)

Tunguska is pretty awesome, wish it was on Caspian Border


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 29, 2012)

With all the tank and engi junkies around, it wouldn't last, lol


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pO3H_e6RFqM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omf9dS7ElDs[/YOUTUBE]

And check out mah dawgtagz brah!


----------



## michaelwaughan (Feb 1, 2012)

Battlefield 3 is series of Battlefield. It is First person shooter video game. It is launched for Microsoft Windows, Play station 3, X box 360 platform. It is very interesting and entertaining games. I like to play this game on my PC game.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 1, 2012)

umm. good for you?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 1, 2012)

lolol. Is english your first language? Or you just trolling?


----------



## Mexicano27 (Feb 2, 2012)

It's a spambot. I remember another one making basically the exact same post in the MW3 thread.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 2, 2012)

I've finally got down how to pilot the Venom


----------



## Jing (Feb 2, 2012)

<3 the Little Bird. :33 I finally had the opportunity to finally pilot one for myself on the Canal and I dominated in that thing.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 2, 2012)

Minor littlebird tip...
Dont bother using the heat seekers against an enemy bird. Just use the mini-guns exclusively. Way higher chance of winning the fight imo


----------



## Byrd (Feb 2, 2012)

I am still wondering why havent there been any patches yet for the console versions.. the hit detection is one of the most annoying things here


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 6, 2012)

> Also awaiting some much needed tweaking are the M-COM ribbons, or more specifically, the M-COM Defender ribbon. Currently, achieving this ribbon can be an extremely difficult task given the unlikelihood of earning defender points in the Rush game mode. Luckily, Senior Designer, Fredrik Thylander, recently stated that ?m-com defender and m-com attacker are easier to get in the next patch.?



Yes! YESYESYES! I have all Ribbons, just not the Flag Defender... It's so hard to get. You have to defend the M-Com 4 times in a round. Defending means; Killing an enemy while he is planting the bomb. Killing him while he is close to the M-Com or defusing it won't get you the Ribbon. It has to be during the very short time of planting a bomb... 4 times in a round...


----------



## Jing (Feb 6, 2012)

Thats one of the last few ribbons I need too...


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2012)

I got all the ribbons no problem.  Months ago.


----------



## Jing (Feb 6, 2012)

I havent played squad rush at all either :/. I suppose it would be easier to get my last 3 ribbons in that mode.


----------



## Rama (Feb 6, 2012)

What was today's update for?


----------



## Mexicano27 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Raidoton (Feb 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrOIgxQ--Tc[/YOUTUBE]

It's the same guy who did the Rendezook video!


----------



## Mexicano27 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hahaha holy shit.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 19, 2012)

Mexicano27 said:


> Hahaha holy shit.


"Only in Battlefield"


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Sotei (Feb 29, 2012)

Hah! They all looked like toys to me, which is awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 7, 2012)

A soon I saw the news. I turned on the PS3.....to play this game...


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 7, 2012)

> June's add-on pack is called Close Quarters and it's focused on up-close-and-personal indoor infantry combat with verticality to the map designs. It will be released one week early on PS3, and includes 10 new weapons and four new maps.
> 
> It's described as "hectic and intense". The map demonstrated at EA's GDC event was the interior of a swish-looking office block called Ziba Tower, with lots of glass to shatter.



Interesting. I wonder if they were motivated to do something like this by the popularity of Operation Metro. It seems like a lot of people really liked it (I think there's even a PC server with nothing but Operation Metro conquest, with both sides getting 1,000 tickets).


----------



## Gecka (Mar 7, 2012)

I despise Operation Metro, it is a map just to cater to the people who moved over from CoD.

No vehicles is no battlefield imo.


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Jing (Mar 13, 2012)

I just want the new weapons.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 13, 2012)

If all it is, is TDM, count me out. I play BF for conquest or rush, not that shit TDM.

Now, if there are conquest check points inside of a big ass office building... yeah, bring that shit.


----------



## Lupin (Mar 14, 2012)

Just got BF3 a week ago. Operation Metro everywhere. Soo annoying. I hate that map. Why is everyone playing that?


----------



## isanon (Mar 15, 2012)

Lupin said:


> Just got BF3 a week ago. Operation Metro everywhere. Soo annoying. I hate that map. Why is everyone playing that?


beause that is the only map that is infantry only without server settings

but just use the server filter to find a server that fitts your playstyle, its just beneth the quickjoin button if you are glorius pc gaming master race

a hint when you use the server filter is to choose to only show servers that has 1-10 slot open, that way you will not find empty servers


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 16, 2012)

> While HD Destruction has a significant impact on how you experience the second-to-second gameplay, we also had to tackle the challenges of bringing our tried and tested game modes to the smaller scale. We understood quickly that Rush, being a large and progressive mode that takes you on a journey from M-COM to M-COM, simply wouldn’t fit physically. So instead, we turned our attention to Conquest. How could we tailor this essential Battlefield game mode to fit our new type of environment?
> 
> I spoke to my Game Designer Gustav Halling who, like me, has a history of competitive FPS gaming. We remembered Unreal Tournament from way back in 1999. It was the first time the world saw the game mode “Domination”, which is very similar to Conquest. There are some differences though, and the Domination type gameplay usually takes place on smaller maps, much like the ones we were creating.
> 
> Inspired by these memories, we used the spawning systems from Battlefield 3 Team Deathmatch and came up with a Conquest mode adapted for smaller spaces. We called it Conquest Domination, and it worked beautifully. In particular, flag defense is suddenly more important, and you get different tactical layers due to the subtle differences the new mode provides. It’s reminiscent of those tactics I practiced to perfection in my e-sports days. Listen for the footsteps, spray the wall, throw your grenade, cover one angle each and constantly communicate. The experience grows with our tried and tested squad play mechanics, and the intensity and pure challenge of trying to dominate these close quarters is something I’m convinced will put even the best squads to the test.



Apparently Rush is out, but Conquest is still in, modified for smaller maps. Maybe Squad Rush will still be allowed in the end? One can only hope. 



Lupin said:


> Just got BF3 a week ago. Operation Metro everywhere. Soo annoying. I hate that map. Why is everyone playing that?



I kind of like it. It's funny to play as Support, throw down a box of ammo anywhere, and see my screen fill up with

Resupply +10
Resupply +10
Resupply +10
Resupply +10
Resupply +10
Resupply +10
Resupply +10
Resupply +10

until the box disappears. Then I can throw down a new one and repeat the process.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 16, 2012)

JaknBlack, I saw your comment on Shustybang's video about SACE clan lol


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 19, 2012)

Gecka said:


> JaknBlack, I saw your comment on Shustybang's video about SACE clan lol



LMAO. Oh wow.
Yea I got those two hoes added on PSN...they hardly come on though...
 

But here's a funny video 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf4gsRxGom0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Itachinator (Mar 22, 2012)

Love this game... only recently started playing it online though as I was pre occupied with Skyrim and Deus Ex Human Revolution... 

Does anyone fancy squadding up? (With a slightly bad player)


----------



## Sotei (Mar 22, 2012)

You on PSN Itachi?


----------



## hadou (Mar 22, 2012)

If anyone wants to play with me, my PSN is hadou6423 (I have a mic)


----------



## Gecka (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't know how but I've learned how to properly fly an attack heli...

And now I know the frustrations of jets just fucking ramming into me because they can't get any skill


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 22, 2012)

I dont know if its been mentioned but I read that the M1911 can have both the Supressor and Tactical Light at the same time. 

Is that true? If so how do you get it?


----------



## Gecka (Mar 23, 2012)

Doesn't EA/DICe that bots like these make people HATE on them?


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2012)

Gecka said:


> Doesn't EA/DICe that bots like these make people HATE on them?



This isn't that kind of bot, click on the link in the member's signature.  You'll see that it is advertising something else and as such isn't likely to have any connection to EA/Dice.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 24, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I dont know if its been mentioned but I read that the M1911 can have both the Supressor and Tactical Light at the same time.
> 
> Is that true? If so how do you get it?



You only get it if you're a Dice employee.


----------



## ichigeau (Mar 30, 2012)

my toughs about bf3, at first i was like
 (stupid online code...)
but then im like  

*Spoiler*: __ 



i finally got bf3, i bought the game used and i didin't knew this, you need a code only to play online... (if you dont have it you have to buy it) come on ea... this is ridiculous   stupid monney milking... never buy bf3 used if you want to play online, i got lucky i could exange it to a new one for only 5 dollard, i tryed the ea customer service, it dit nothing.


for the game, it was weird at first (i played alot of bad compagny 2, awesome game by the way) at first i wasn't satisfied with bf3... but once i got used to it, its pure fun, and right now i would say its better than bad compagny 2 (the bf3 campaing is alot better)  i like that you can have gun attachements whitout loosing your class speciality (like sprint or more ammo etc...unlinke bad compagny 2) and there is jets  if people were confused while first playing bf3, give it an other chance, once you get used to the game/maps, its alot of fun.

and the default gun (like the ma16 or something, well the default gun on the us team) it suck at first because of the huge recoil, but once you unlock the front grip, it reduce alot of the recoil, and the heavy barrel make your gun more accurate at long range, so its easier to kill stuff when you unlock stuff.






and by the way... i just saw this... i knew some stuff like this existed... but not well made like this... its a game simulator with battlefield 3 playing on it, this is by far the most amazing thing i have ever saw in anny video game 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQR49JGySTM&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

its basicly an igloo type stuff with a 360 hd projector, playing battlefield 3, there is a circle treadmill that make your character move, you controll the game with a gun toy for ipod games to shoot around and controll where you look at, there is a hacked kinect to detect jumping/crouching and reproduce it in game, stuff that detect red pixel on the screen (when you get hit) and trigger manny paintball guns that shoot at you... its just 

the full video here
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg8Bh5iI2WY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

i want one, but it must cost alot... imagine playing online with this 0_o


----------



## Jing (Mar 30, 2012)

PS3 got a massive update. Holy crap they changed quite abit, the Famas only has 26 rounds now, the map on the hud looks different now too.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 30, 2012)

Stuff I noticed:

*When playing as American assault, your arms are now black
*The minimap icon showing a revivable friendly is now much bigger
*The minimap icons for health and ammo boxes are now smaller
*Tanks are now made out of cardboard
*Aerial vehicles now rape even harder
*Frag rounds are now much less popular


----------



## Gecka (Mar 30, 2012)

Mexicano27 said:


> Stuff I noticed:
> 
> *When playing as American assault, your arms are now black
> *The minimap icon showing a revivable friendly is now much bigger
> ...





Tank Vs Tank battles should now take less skill

yay


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 31, 2012)

ichigeau said:


> my toughs about bf3, at first i was like
> (stupid online code...)
> but then im like
> 
> ...



What the hell . That's Amazing :amazed


----------



## Mexicano27 (Apr 1, 2012)

>driving a T-90 at 100% condition
>take a single SMAW to one of the side panels
>instantly destroyed

yeah, nah, this is horseshit

I'm sticking to infantry-focused maps until my beloved tanks are actually worth something again


----------



## Gecka (Apr 1, 2012)

Mexicano27 said:


> >driving a T-90 at 100% condition
> >take a single SMAW to one of the side panels
> >instantly destroyed
> 
> ...



That doesn't make any sense. I'm pretty sure somebody put C4 on your tank. The game won't credit the kill to the C4, just whatever caused it to blow up.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 1, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

